# Coronavirus Conspiracy Corner



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 23, 2020)

Last Thursday I got a worried phone call from someone I barely know asking me about the riots in Brixton and Peckham. She said she'd seen the footage on WhatsApp. I was stood on quiet peaceful Brixton high street when she called and she wouldn't believe me as I kept repeating "There are no riots..." 

This morning I was sent a video explaining how C-19 and Sars and Mers (and this proving that HIV/AIDS also...) are all manufactured biological warfare agents. With added science!
Update on CoronaVirus by Dr./Prof. Francis Boyle

It's so predictable. I'm sure Icke is at it too, I don't even need to check to guess what he's saying. No doubt the End-timers are also full of excitement and told-you-so as well.

There's also the stuff about blowing hairdryers up your nose, sipping water and so forth.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 23, 2020)

I assume you mean 'Let's have a thread...', not 'three', you need to edit the title.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 23, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I assume you mean 'Let's have a thread...', not 'three', you need to edit the title.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2020)

Not sure how helpful it is to direct more attention to this rubbish and increase traffic to conspiracy websites. If you make a reasonable effort to keep yourself informed and apply common sense, it’s all easily debunked.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Not sure how helpful it is to direct more attention to this rubbish and increase traffic to conspiracy websites. If you make a reasonable effort to keep yourself informed and apply common sense, it’s all easily debunked.




I take your point but it is occasionally turning up in other threads. We can keep a border around it in one thread. I hope and expect this thread won’t be busy but It could serve as an annexe for the nonsense.

Proliferation of bullshit is inevitable on the wide range net and we are having a few new members joining (one has already brought in nonsense (and been banned for it).

If no one wants the thread it will die a natural death. I won’t be trying to keep it going.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> If no one wants the thread it will die a natural death.



Definitely _natural_ and not _created in a Chinese military bioweapon lab    _


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ve been spending weeks now guiding countless peoples risk perception and correcting nonsense. I’ve had to keep a straight face and be serious for too long.
Use this thread to indulge in some recreational conspiracy twaddle.

Your starter for 10...

It’s a Putin plot. Vladimir’s quest for global fascism and a cold blooded mitigation to global warming? Unleashing a bio-weapon in Wuhan. Seducing Boris with honey traps, white supremacy and absolute power via his proxies. Completely got Trump wrapped around his finger via layers corruption. The Telegraph’s incest twins on their channel island paranoid into complicity. Cummings, the over indulged child, was compromised years ago whilst in the USSR by KGB trained terrapins he shoved up his arse for “research purposes”. 

It all makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 24, 2020)

I fink it’s all about the housing crisis innit


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2020)

It's an international plot by [them] being transmitted by 5G to disrupt our.....oxygen intake I think it was.



All as nothing to what the fucking anti-vaxxers will be saying as soon as there is a vaccine.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 24, 2020)

Duplicate thread of Let's have a thread for C-19 conspiracy nonsense bollocks and outright lies!


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I take your point but it is occasionally turning up in other threads. We can keep a border around it in one thread. I hope and expect this thread won’t be busy but It could serve as an annexe for the nonsense.
> 
> Proliferation of bullshit is inevitable on the wide range net and we are having a few new members joining (one has already brought in nonsense (and been banned for it).
> 
> If no one wants the thread it will die a natural death. I won’t be trying to keep it going.



Yes, we need a policy of containment for as long as possible to try to limit the spread


----------



## A380 (Mar 24, 2020)

Apparently, right, the army are making this enormous lasagna...


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> It's an international plot by [them] being transmitted by 5G to disrupt our.....oxygen intake I think it was.
> 
> 
> 
> All as nothing to what the fucking anti-vaxxers will be saying as soon as there is a vaccine.



Fucking 5G, I knew there was a key ingredient missing.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 24, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> Duplicate thread of Let's have a thread for C-19 conspiracy nonsense bollocks and outright lies!



No. That thread is what idiots believe. This thread is for recreational conspiracy creation.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 24, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> No. That thread is what idiots believe. This thread is for recreational conspiracy creation.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ve read that it’s all a ploy to stop us using cash.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> No. That thread is what idiots believe. This thread is for recreational conspiracy creation.


We really don't need two threads on this topic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 24, 2020)

I do quite like the idea that it's a self-correction by Mother Nature designed to sort out climate change.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I do quite like the idea that it's a self-correction by Mother Nature designed to sort out climate change.



Can't say I do tbh, it's quite anti-people


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 24, 2020)

Reno said:


> Not sure how helpful it is to direct more attention to this rubbish and increase traffic to conspiracy websites. If you make a reasonable effort to keep yourself informed and apply common sense, it’s all easily debunked.



This is a comedy thread. Some light relief. As mentioned i’ve been battling professionally and in my community getting peoples risk perception within reasonable bounds.

I havent been able to joke, cut this tired poster a bit of slack


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2020)

Did you all hear the one about the Harvard professor and the 50 grand bungs from the CCP to set up a bio lab in Wuhan....where 2 of his students were arrested, turned out to be in the Chinese military and one of them was busted smuggling vials of biological material?

That of course, got jumped all over and keeps resurfacing from time to time.

you might as well have the linky








						Harvard University Professor and Two Chinese Nationals Charged in Three Separate China Related Cases
					

The Department of Justice announced today that the Chair of Harvard University’s Chemistry and Chemical Biology Department and two Chinese nationals have been charged in connection with aiding the People’s Republic of China.




					www.justice.gov


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2020)

ooh I've remembered another one from waaaaay back when (2 months ago, fuck! this moves quick)

The second largest company in China, called Tencent, they had/have a virus case/death counter. It was showing the official numbers like you'd expect. But one day, it didn't. It showed a set of numbers that were much more in line with the Lancet set. It only had it up there for a moment, long enough for a screen grab. Was it someone there trying to get the real story out, or is it just a big ol' fake. 

It was picked up on by a Thai news paper.








						Tencent may have accidentally leaked real data on Wuhan virus deaths | Taiwan News | 2020/02/05
					

Tencent briefly lists 154,023 infections and 24,589 deaths from Wuhan coronavirus.As many experts question the veracity of China's statistics for the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak, Tencent over the weekend seems to have inadvertently released what is potentially the actual number of infections and...




					www.taiwannews.com.tw
				




Also places like medicinenet








						Are These the 'Real' Wuhan Coronavirus Statistics? - MedicineNet Health News
					

Many have questioned the accuracy of the coronavirus statistics coming from the Chinese government.




					www.medicinenet.com
				




(they sound kind of official and stuff) 

so.... did you miss me?  

[/ominous_spooky_music]


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 26, 2020)

This video rounds up a bunch of the conspiracy theories. With loop spooky music in the background.


----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2020)

i like the theory that this is all being done to get us to stay indoors while they change the batteries in the birds.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Can't say I do tbh, it's quite anti-people


Late to the thread, but tbf, people are quite anti-nature.


----------



## gosub (Mar 26, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Definitely _natural_ and not _created in a Chinese military bioweapon lab    _


COVID-19 coronavirus epidemic has a natural origin   When that was published last week, I didn't think it needed saying, it clearly does.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This video rounds up a bunch of the conspiracy theories. With loop spooky music in the background.




It’s only 45mins long - the real tinfoil coronavirus videos are at least 4hrs but also mention UFO’s.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 27, 2020)

If you think about it, this crisis is happening 18 years and 6 months after 9/11. If you add 18 and 6 and 9 and 11, you get 44. I'd like to see them explain that one away.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2020)

editor said:


> We really don't need two threads on this topic.


No dark sarcasm
In the classroom


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> If you add 18 and 6 and 9 and 11, you get 44. I'd like to see them explain that one away.



44.
Forty-four.
‘Four’ ‘T’ ‘Four’.
In Latin, that's IVTIV.
And what do you get when you rearrange those letters?
Vivit.
And who ‘vivit’?
CHRISTUS vivit.
_In Latin. _Which they speak_ in Italy._

Nuff said.

/rapture


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> If you think about it, this crisis is happening 18 years and 6 months after 9/11. If you add 18 and 6 and 9 and 11, you get 44. I'd like to see them explain that one away.



5 yrs ago Elon Musk was 44yrs old, I think you’re onto something.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I do quite like the idea that it's a self-correction by Mother Nature designed to sort out climate change.


Weeps. Well not weeps. . Anti human. Green anarchist


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 44.
> Forty-four.
> ‘Four’ ‘T’ ‘Four’.
> In Latin, that's IVTIV.
> ...


What does vivien mean


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Last Thursday I got a worried phone call from someone I barely know asking me about the riots in Brixton and Peckham. She said she'd seen the footage on WhatsApp. I was stood on quiet peaceful Brixton high street when she called and she wouldn't believe me as I kept repeating "There are no riots..."
> 
> This morning I was sent a video explaining how C-19 and Sars and Mers (and this proving that HIV/AIDS also...) are all manufactured biological warfare agents. With added science!
> Update on CoronaVirus by Dr./Prof. Francis Boyle
> ...


He has some stamina that fucker. I remember him slagging Millwall ( I don't remember what about). Then lizards. Really. I forget. 
He filled the Academy recently? 
Dont link. Tell me a bit though. Is he bald yet? He had big flowing locks.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

Arse royal cunts


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Can't say I do tbh, it's quite anti-people



It also kind of underestimates Mother Nature - why would she attempt some circuitous attack on the oldest and illest humans through pangolins and viruses when she could shake all our cities to dust in a minute and drown the survivors, starve billions by causing our crops to fail, or simply send the ants to kill us all in our sleep?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 27, 2020)

The DT rounds up some of the loonier theories

https://www*telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/covid-deniers-shadowy-social-media-groups-spreading-myths-conspiracy1/

Broken link. Change www*  to www.


----------



## prunus (Mar 27, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> It also kind of underestimates Mother Nature - why would she attempt some circuitous attack on the oldest and illest humans through pangolins and viruses when she could shake all our cities to dust in a minute and drown the survivors, starve billions by causing our crops to fail, or simply send the ants to kill us all in our sleep?



She likes the elegance of the largest effect for the smallest cause - one tiny tweak in an RNA strand changing one amino acid in one protein chain, causing it to fold slightly differently, meaning it can latch on to receptors on the surface of human lung cells and voila - global effect of reducing population and economic activity (hence pollution) for up to a year.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

Nature isn't a she or indeed any sex or gender of sentient being and is not capable of being cunning or sly or any other human or animalistic attribute. Whole mother nature thing is strange. If you called a cloud uncle everybody would rightly think you're a weirdo


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Fucking 5G, I knew there was a key ingredient missing.



aye the seeded the air the bat flu and activated it with the 5g signal..

*taps nose"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

Have we had this fucking shite yet


----------



## xes (Mar 27, 2020)

TLDR

But OMG it's true.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

xes said:


> TLDR
> 
> But OMG it's true.



No


----------



## xes (Mar 27, 2020)

party pooper


----------



## xes (Mar 27, 2020)

Mass testing is for mass DNA collection, naturally.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2020)

I occasionally worry that some absolute mentalist will take seriously the "humans are a disease" rhetoric that seems to burst forth disturbingly often outside of deep green eco-wanker circles, and do something that will lead to misery and death for millions, if not billions.

It's hateful, nasty shit that all too often gets a pass in my opinion.


----------



## xes (Mar 27, 2020)

_puts flapping bat down from mouth_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2020)

David Icke vids about 5G. I will not link to them...they are happening.


----------



## prunus (Mar 27, 2020)

I want some of that there anti dode, that’ll sort out this cough no problem.


----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 44.
> Forty-four.
> ‘Four’ ‘T’ ‘Four’.
> In Latin, that's IVTIV.
> ...




Also 44 is DD in the alphabet.

DD equals Dianna Doors

Know as the British Marilyn Monroe

Who was a known CIA asset to destabilise JFK with information she got from her affair with Albert Einstein

Who so say ‘invented’ the atomic bomb

Which was tested on Bikini atoll

A bikini has two parts 

2 equals the letter B

B stands for Beelzebub.

Come on people it’s so obvious what’s going on, wake up Sheeple!!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 28, 2020)

Dr Wolfgang Wodarg thinks we're in this mess because of a misinterpretation of the facts and "group think" among politicians and virologists. He doesn't believe this particular virus is correctly tested for either. He rattles through it in German (with subtitles) so it's a bit hard to follow. Even if you don't follow his conclusions it's interesting stuff on the flu viruses.


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 28, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> I’ve been spending weeks now guiding countless peoples risk perception and correcting nonsense. I’ve had to keep a straight face and be serious for too long.
> Use this thread to indulge in some recreational conspiracy twaddle.
> 
> Your starter for 10...
> ...



Russia has few Coronavirus cases you say?









						Coronavirus: Russia sees no epidemic but starts shutdown
					

Russia begins a "non-working week" to try to slow the spread of coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Remember you heard it here first ;-)


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2020)

My mum had a text off some woman she knows saying covid19 can be cured by cutting a lemon into exactly 4 slices and mixing it with hot water.


----------



## iona (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> My mum had a text off some woman she knows saying covid19 can be cured by cutting a lemon into exactly 4 slices and mixing it with hot water.


I really want to know the supposed science behind this 

Someone on a work whatsapp shared that thing about drinking lots of water and gargling salt water or vinegar because "the virus stays in the throat for 4 days before it reaches the lungs". Four is clearly a significant number in all this somehow


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2020)

iona said:


> I really want to know the supposed science behind this
> 
> Someone on a work whatsapp shared that thing about drinking lots of water and gargling salt water or vinegar because "the virus stays in the throat for 4 days before it reaches the lungs". Four is clearly a significant number in all this somehow


Supposedly a 'Chinese doctor' said so.


----------



## iona (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Supposedly a 'Chinese doctor' said so.


Can you get your mum to ask the woman to ask the Chinese doctor how it works pls? The internet needs to know.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 29, 2020)

Some good detail here about annual Flu figures. 

Been reading about whether a better approach would be to protect the vulnerable and let the whole thing blow over like a normal seasonal flu.

Killing the economy will ultimately kill more people. 1 example charitable giving.  I guess the government doesn't have a choice because of the international approach.


----------



## Mation (Mar 29, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Some good detail here about annual Flu figures.
> 
> Been reading about whether a better approach would be to protect the vulnerable and let the whole thing blow over like a normal seasonal flu.
> 
> Killing the economy will ultimately kill more people. 1 example charitable giving.  I guess the government doesn't have a choice because of the international approach.


2020 is bad enough already without having to repeat the whole of March!


----------



## bimble (Mar 30, 2020)

Morning all. I've got a top tip here by whatsapp from a rickshaw driver in India who i met last month.. pass it on!


----------



## gosub (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

bimble said:


> Morning all. I've got a top tip here by whatsapp from a rickshaw driver in India who i met last month.. pass it on!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204022




Well you ridicule it but HAVE YOU TRIED IT????


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 31, 2020)

Camellia sinensis, the plant that gives us green tea and our morning cuppa, does have lots of really useful medicinal properties. It is antiviral. 

But it’s definitely not a cure for the coronavirus.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Camellia sinensis, the plant that gives us green tea and our morning cuppa, does have lots of really useful medicinal properties. It is antiviral.
> 
> But it’s definitely not a cure for the coronavirus.



We just don't know until it's been tried


----------



## Wilf (Mar 31, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Have we had this fucking shite yet View attachment 203665
> View attachment 203666
> View attachment 203667
> View attachment 203668


If nothing else (and there is nothing else) I approve of the word _ponder_.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 31, 2020)

"...these complex words that were so difficult for people in China to understand..." Sorry, but wtf?


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 31, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Have we had this fucking shite yet View attachment 203665
> View attachment 203666
> View attachment 203667
> View attachment 203668


If they've even silenced The Doctor Who we're fucked.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 31, 2020)

Working in the wholefood shop today. Loads of people asking for iodine today, which isn't normal. I asked someone what it was about, apparently iodine protects you from the 5g stuff that transmits the virus. It's in a text that's going round so people are now looking to buy up iodine.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 31, 2020)

Still a conspiracy? What are your thoughts? 👁

One giant Psy opp? or global shift?

The world is in lockdown. Let that sink in....

5G is being rolled out world wide conveniently at the same time.... Research health effects of 5G

Megan and Harry leave royal family.

Prince Andrew is a convicted pedophile and was close with Jeffrey Epstein.

Research Epstein Island if you have a strong stomach.

Reasearch Pizzagate if you can handle it.

Wiki leaks exposed Clinton and she deletes 340,000 emails.. Trump gets elected.

Harvey Weinstein, Hollywood’s biggest germ was arrested 3 weeks ago.. all of a sudden he got the virus?

Prince Charles & now the Queen have the “virus”, the queen fled the palace to isolate weeks ago...

All of your Hollywood favourites have the virus. Adrenochrome is your topic here.

Bill gates is pushing vaccines and he owns 15% of the WHO, which are owned by George Soros and the Rockerfellers. Don’t know them? Research them.

Google is currently uncensored and you can access this information.

Whilst you’re there, google “Adrenochrome” and start to follow the trail.

An Adrenochrome batch was made in Wuhan... how fitting....

US deployed 30,000 troops to Europe. “Oh yeh it’s for training”. Without masks or any hand sanitizer.

600 Mexican drug cartels were arrested, one of the biggest busts by the U.S... why didn’t we hear about that?

298 Saudi’s royals, lawyers and judges were arrested for corruption

3 Chinese including 1 Harvard professor was prosecuted for economic espionage 5 weeks ago.

Today Trump crashed the Fed bank, they bought all of the gold and now hold the keys to creating a gold back currency, removing the fiat. There is no fee banking anymore, The fed and treasury were basically merged meaning that Trump is now the Chairman for global banking system with the people’s money. Not the rothschilds, Rockerfellers, Soros, Goldman the list goes on.

For this to be possible, the economy must be crashed. All corrupt coin needs to be drained. A 14-28 day lock down is the best way to do this and even better to distribute the money to people on government grants, payg refunds for business and ato offsets.

Believe what you want. But open your eyes beyond the virus.

Some of the worlds most powerful CEO’s have stood down.. why? This was before the crash mind you.

Multiple arrests have been made for child trafficking, human trafficking and sex abuse.. but the media is not telling you that.

What you are seeing is a war. An invisible war that Trump keeps taking about.

It’s a war between Trump and his SS against the elites, bankers and mainstream media.

Pay attention to the bigger picture. Trump has arrested and caught more pedophile and child trafficking rings in the world... but I bet you didn’t know that because the mainstream (George Soros funded media) make out that he’s a moron.

Trump will go down in history in the coming weeks. There is no need to panic or have fear. This whole thing is working out as it needs to for Trump and his team to remove the corruption and power that has taxed your hard earned dollar, loaded your loans and credit cards with interest and pulled wool over your eyes.

You’re going to see some big names get called out, to the point where you won’t want to believe it.

If you still believe that 9/11 was a terrorist attack from Osama Bin Ladin who trained donkeys to fly cessnas, which then magically upskilled into Boeing’s and flew aluminium planes into 580m steel reinforced towers that collapsed like a deck of cards, not to mention tower 7 which was a block away but folded. (Let’s not forget the 6 seals who took Osama down that were killed in a mysterious chopper crash. RIP fellas).... you’re in for a wake up call.

Some of the big banks will go bankrupt, they are already on their knees, Income tax will go away and the elites will no longer rule you or the world.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 31, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Still a conspiracy? What are your thoughts? 👁
> 
> One giant Psy opp? or global shift?
> 
> ...



Apparently there is going to be 3 days of intermittent internet working when the mass arrests start.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2020)

“Trump and his SS” are the goodies in that story is that right?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 31, 2020)

bimble said:


> “Trump and his SS” are the goodies in that story is that right?



White hats iirc = good guys.

Black hats = deep state globalists/bad guys.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 31, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Dr Wolfgang Wodarg thinks we're in this mess because of a misinterpretation of the facts and "group think" among politicians and virologists. He doesn't believe this particular virus is correctly tested for either. He rattles through it in German (with subtitles) so it's a bit hard to follow. Even if you don't follow his conclusions it's interesting stuff on the flu viruses.




This was the video that the conspiraloon cunt linked me to on Facebook.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 31, 2020)

My mate reckons that the ‘theory’ that it first got passed to humans at a Chinese wet market (and then covered up by the CCP) is just the CCP trying to stop people learning about the truth about their ‘Bioweapon labs’.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 31, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> If you called a cloud uncle everybody would rightly think you're a weirdo



Say it in a posh accent and you’re a charming eccentric


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

It's actually really worrying the amount of arsedonut conspiracy theories that are being spread over FB, with a nonsensical connection with 5G being the most popular.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2020)

NoXion said:


> This was the video that the conspiraloon cunt linked me to on Facebook.


I disagree now with Dr Wodarg looking how things have developed but he's not a conspracist. He was making a different judgement on how things could turn out.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 1, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I disagree now with Dr Wodarg looking how things have developed but he's not a conspracist. He was making a different judgement on how things could turn out.


I didn't say that he was. But it seems obvious to me that the loons are abusing his opinion in an attempt to bolster their batshittery.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 1, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This video rounds up a bunch of the conspiracy theories. With loop spooky music in the background.




Why have the words "death" and "weapon" been blanked out in the commentary, I wonder...


----------



## rekil (Apr 1, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This video rounds up a bunch of the conspiracy theories. With loop spooky music in the background.


Shane Dawson - a just asking questions loonery peddling real piece of shit. Would you mind deleting the link.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 1, 2020)

rekil said:


> Shane Dawson - a just asking questions loonery peddling real piece of shit. Would you mind deleting the link.



I found it quite interesting hearing about some of the weird babble people have been posting.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2020)

Someone round here going on about agenda 21 and asking for everyone's phone numbers for when the Internet gets taken down


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 1, 2020)

bimble said:


> Morning all. I've got a top tip here by whatsapp from a rickshaw driver in India who i met last month.. pass it on!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204022


I drink about 10 cups of green tea everyday. I'm not being virtuous, or indeed 'signalling' virtue saying that, it's to offset the effects of other things I may enjoy 'recreationally'.

I don't have COVID-19. Proof, if proof be need be that this is true.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 1, 2020)

rekil said:


> Shane Dawson - a just asking questions loonery peddling real piece of shit. Would you mind deleting the link.




I’m not going to delete the link. 

It’s not a hill I’m going to defend or die on, but I don’t see why I should.

I reckon it’s no better or worse than any other conspiracy nonsense, which is corralled and contained in a separate thread. Added to which, some of the information in that video is being discussed more seriously elsewhere (what was the timeline in China, who - if anyone - was silenced, and what theories are out there about how the virus was initially pinpointed etc.)

I’m interested to know what everyone everywhere is saying and thinking, even if I absolutely disagree or oppose what they’re saying. That video neatly rounds up a bunch of stuff in one place, so I don’t have to go digging into multiple videos.

Also, it’s not a Shane Dawson video. It  uses SD in the thumbnail in order to make people think it is a SD video. And as you’ve demonstrated, it’s a tactic that woks.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone know how I could find the agenda of a particular site without clicking on it?
Trying to get people to see that their "sources" are shite and scaremongering is unhelpful! 
i.e. this one bionititiative.org


----------



## Anju (Apr 1, 2020)

Just unfriended someone on Facebook after they posted this video. Couldn't even be bothered to try and convince them of the truth.

Definitely wins the award for most jumped up self important cunt on the internet. Basically saying that you can't catch a virus and it's your body deciding it needs a detox.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 1, 2020)

This self righteous bollocks gives me the rage.

If you’re doing your yoga properly you won’t get it, if you don’t allow it to be real then your vibration won’t be lowered enough to get it, if you do your daily prayers you won’t  get it.

I do wonder how much of this is desperate magical thinking covering up for genuine fear.

I suppose the other end of the spectrum is blaming the government, 5G, the illuminati, some other identifiable nefarious agent.

What these have in common is the idea that it’s  not random. The difference is that the yoga/ Ant Middleton types believe they have complete autonomy and control while those who believe in an evil plot have no sense of autonomy, only degrees of victimhood and being at the mercy of something huge and uncaring.

So, some kind of god by any other name. You can either propitiate the god with your yoga and excercise, or just accept the hammer blow of their capricious will.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 1, 2020)

Who needs actual medicine/a functioning heakth care system when all you need to do is ‘take ownership’. 

There’s a direct correlation of the growth of this quackery bollocks and neoliberalism


----------



## bimble (Apr 1, 2020)

Spot on SheilaNaGig . Anything but admit we are all of us (including ‘Them’) at the mercy of chance.


----------



## xes (Apr 1, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just unfriended someone on Facebook after they posted this video. Couldn't even be bothered to try and convince them of the truth.
> 
> Definitely wins the award for most jumped up self important cunt on the internet. Basically saying that you can't catch a virus and it's your body deciding it needs a detox.



wow, that's some serious woo. And I know woo.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I felt tempted to post this on the Brixton forum - but lets try here.
Zimbabwe currently has a total lock-down
182 people have been busted for drinking, running shebeens etc 182 nabbed for defying COVID-19 lockdown - Open Parly

The statistics for Covid-19 imnfection in Zimbabwe are:
Tested: 274
Found positive: 8
Deaths: 1

I guess you could argue that Zimbabwe is at the same stage as we were at in January?
Or are we in a worldwide health panic which is leading to imposition of heavy social controls which are also causing an economic haemorrhage?

Whatever, the way things are going we could end up in a similar economic position to Zimbabwe - except Zimbabwe probably has a more viable farming sector.
If I was younger I would be moving to Sweden for several reasons.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 1, 2020)

.


ddraig said:


> Anyone know how I could find the agenda of a particular site without clicking on it?
> Trying to get people to see that their "sources" are shite and scaremongering is unhelpful!
> i.e. this one bionititiative.org



Maybe you could ask a grownup to do it for you?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2020)

So you're saying you can't help.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Maybe you could ask a grownup to do it for you?


pardon?? either you know and can help or not and ignore the post!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2020)

ah! is this you trying to get back for me calling you out for posting a farage tweet and claiming he had a point?


----------



## gosub (Apr 1, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Anyone know how I could find the agenda of a particular site without clicking on it?
> Trying to get people to see that their "sources" are shite and scaremongering is unhelpful!
> i.e. this one bionititiative.org











						Picking Cherries in Science: The Bio-Initiative Report
					

by Kenneth R. Foster & Lorne TrottierScience-based medicine is great, but it all depends on how you evaluate the scientific evidence. A bad example is the  BioInitiative Report (BIR), an egr



					sciencebasedmedicine.org


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2020)

gosub said:


> Picking Cherries in Science: The Bio-Initiative Report
> 
> 
> by Kenneth R. Foster & Lorne TrottierScience-based medicine is great, but it all depends on how you evaluate the scientific evidence. A bad example is the  BioInitiative Report (BIR), an egr
> ...


Thankyou very much!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

Good loon slapdown here








						The Origins and Scientific Failings of the COVID-19 'Bioweapon' Conspiracy Theory
					

The coronavirus responsible for COVID-19 has deadly adaptations that make it perfect for infecting humans. But this is a testament to natural selection, not bioengineering.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

Here's Mr Fuck Knows in his video that was removed. Oh, wait...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 2, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Fucking 5G, I knew there was a key ingredient missing.



I was listening to some nut yesterday talk about the history of technology and pandemics.  He listed all of the pandemics that happened to coincide with technology advances and claimed that each of those advanced caused an equal reduction in our ability to fight off disease.   He was blaming the 1918 flu pandemic on radar waves.  That's what I get for listening to anarcho-primitivists on the radio, I suppose


----------



## bimble (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I was listening to some nut yesterday talk about the history of technology and pandemics.  He listed all of the pandemics that happened to coincide with technology advances and claimed that each of those advanced caused an equal reduction in our ability to fight off disease.   He was blaming the 1918 flu pandemic on radar waves.  That's what I get for listening to anarcho-primitivists on the radio, I suppose



Yep. Here's a specimen of that theory as forwarded to me last week for reasons i wont go into. .
Note they weirdly miss out on the opportunity to point out what major tech breakthrough was going on in DRC that caused Ebola ffs.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I was listening to some nut yesterday talk about the history of technology and pandemics.  He listed all of the pandemics that happened to coincide with technology advances and claimed that each of those advanced caused an equal reduction in our ability to fight off disease.   He was blaming the 1918 flu pandemic on radar waves.  That's what I get for listening to anarcho-primitivists on the radio, I suppose




This is the Tom Cowan video that's been going round. It seems to have really touched some kind of blue touch paper. So many claims and theories playing out in it's wake. I wonder if the thing you heard was the original thing or one of its spawn.

I think the iodine claim I mentioned earlier must be some kind of "iodine is used to counteract radioactive poisoning, therefore it must ward off radiowaves" chinese whispers thing.



ETA

Here it is


----------



## Anju (Apr 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's Mr Fuck Knows in his video that was removed. Oh, wait...




It is quite scary the number of people who believe this shit. I came across it on Facebook and well over half the 1000+ comments were people agreeing. 

I do wonder if these things are going to take hold more than normal and lead to people ignoring social distancing and other measures.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I was listening to some nut yesterday talk about the history of technology and pandemics.  He listed all of the pandemics that happened to coincide with technology advances and claimed that each of those advanced caused an equal reduction in our ability to fight off disease.   He was blaming the 1918 flu pandemic on radar waves.  That's what I get for listening to anarcho-primitivists on the radio, I suppose



Smartphones are extraordinarily filthy things but that’s doesn’t light up the mind of a loon.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's Mr Fuck Knows in his video that was removed. Oh, wait...




His credentials seem solid enough - he claims when he did his IQ and aptitude test he was taken into another room to see if he was cheating  🤷‍♂️


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 2, 2020)

I would have thought the current POTUS would cause people to take the word of anyone claiming to be a genius with a large pinch of salt


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm starting to dump friends on Facebook who keep regurgitating this shit and coming up with shit like, "why should we believe the experts?" when questioned on some ludicrous loon video they're enthusiastically insisting contains the_ real truth. _


----------



## CH1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I am currently watching the President's daily press conference on Al Jazeera. No other Freeview channel covers it.

We know Trump is a bit barking - but there are others even more so. Someone called Pete Navarro explained how the US imports of surgical masks - from China - were being bid for by foreigners and exporters. President  Trump helpfully added than he had blocked a consignment from being exported to Italy.

With capitalists like this who needs conspiracy theorists?


----------



## circleline (Apr 2, 2020)

Some fucking loon on fb talking about rubbing a magnet over your car in the morning to see the dust accumulate will somehow prove some 5g conspiracy...

Righto..


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2020)

brake discs and pads in Europe have iron in them so there certainly will be some round the wheel rims


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2020)

I assume this is a joke but as ever it’s hard to tell


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Maybe you could ask a grownup to do it for you?


Take a warning and a thread ban for this pointless and inappropriate personal shit stirring


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

The number of threads he's allowed to post in is dwindling . His favourite trolling threads too  .


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> His favourite trolling threads too



A coincidence? I think not


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

Gave editor the present of a birthday ban though


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

The twat from pointless boyband Blue has detached from reality








https://  www dailymail.   co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-8175051/Lee-Ryan-confuses-fans-claims-devil-controls-government.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2020)

Proper batshit!  
Woman videoing and hassling telecoms workers about 5G and saying their work isn't essential as they don't work for the NHS (and when it gets turned on it's going to kill everyone, that's why they're building "concentration camps" in London     )
e2a don't know why not showing as was a public post


Spoiler


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

Popular 5G conspiracy theory petition deleted to stop spread of misinformation
					

Fake claims amplified by celebrities helped petition spread across social media before Change.org removed it due to 'misinformation'




					www.independent.co.uk
				




the _*TRUTH*_ being suppressed again


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes my G


----------



## Anju (Apr 3, 2020)

It's like there's a conspiracy theory convergence happening. Antivaxers, 5G and Zionist deep state idiots all weaving their stuff together.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2020)

Soros keeping very quiet throughout the whole thing


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2020)

Soros does sound a bit like SARS come to think of it


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 4, 2020)

So apparently the new £20 notes picture a corona virus symbol above a 5G mast emitting radiation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2020)

We do need this guys >   added to the 'like reactions' options.


----------



## bimble (Apr 4, 2020)

The mayor of liverpool mocked the 5g coronavirus conspiracists and then there was a fire. 








						5G mast 'on fire' hours after mayor slams 'bizarre' conspiracies
					

Emergency services were called to reports that the mast was ablaze




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk
				




eta Another one in Brimingham as well .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 4, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just unfriended someone on Facebook after they posted this video. Couldn't even be bothered to try and convince them of the truth.
> 
> Definitely wins the award for most jumped up self important cunt on the internet. Basically saying that you can't catch a virus and it's your body deciding it needs a detox.



I can't watch that. I can't get much beyond "you cannot catch a virus"
The feckin prick.


----------



## Anju (Apr 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I can't watch that. I can't get much beyond "you cannot catch a virus"
> The feckin prick.



There were so many people agreeing that I had to watch but it took a couple of attempts. It's an insult to every person putting themselves and their families at risk.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

The age of stupid. 








						Mast fire probe amid 5G coronavirus claims
					

There have been fires at masts in Birmingham, Liverpool and Melling in Merseyside.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## prunus (Apr 4, 2020)

What’s the betting this article will lead to panic buying of marmalade?

Great-grandmother's secret to beating Covid-19… marmalade sandwiches


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> The mayor of liverpool mocked the 5g coronavirus conspiracists and then there was a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid debunking here 


> The new coronavirus is also spreading in places without 5G networks. There are many parts of the UK that do not have 5G coverage yet, but are still affected by the virus (for example, Milton Keynes and Portsmouth). There are no 5G networks at all in Iran, yet this country has been severely affected by Covid-19 (at the time of writing, Iran had the sixth-highest number of reported Covid-19 cases and fourth-highest number of deaths of 177 countries and regions in the world).











						5G is not accelerating the spread of the new coronavirus - Full Fact
					

There is no evidence to suggest that 5G is increasing the spread of the new coronavirus.




					fullfact.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2020)

As 5G is a big part of this thread, seems reasonable for a re-post from the bandwidth thread...


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Soros keeping very quiet throughout the whole thing


Why would Soros want to get involved? He's had enough trouble with Viktor Orban - who had now graduated from antisemitism to tearing up the EU democracy rule book.
*If you want conspiracy - go to the expert*
Arch conspiracy theorist David Icke has done a 45 minute interview saying he thinks he had Coronavirus himself before Christmas and shook it off like a cold.
He gradually gets more agitated through the interview as he states that the World Heath Organisation was founded by the Rockerfellers, and is headed up by an Ethiopian ex-Marxist who was exposed three times for fiddling the cholera figures for Ethiopia when he was minister for health.

The long and the short of it is that this is a conspiracy to introduce a New World Order by 2030 - as outlined by Prince Charles at Davos. I was slightly amazed to hear that this also fits the Global Warming emergency - and that both the global warming emergency and the coronavirus emergency clearly fit the pattern required for the whole world economy to be shut down, cash to be abolished and universal tracking of people via their mobile phone to be introduced.

I'm a bit surprised it's come to this. I used to organise the Green Party stall outside Marks & Sparks on Saturday in the late 1980s. It was always a bit of an embarrassment that David Icke's books were our biggest sellers. At that time he had only declared that he was God. I guess if the Green Party currently sell his stuff there would be questions in the house.
David Icke | David Icke - Coronavirus - London Real - passes 1 million views in first 24 hours


----------



## xes (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Shechemite (Apr 4, 2020)

xes said:


>




OM(5)G!


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

When Amanda Holden speaks, the world listens.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 4, 2020)

I hadn't realised that "listens" was another word for "changes channel"


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

Ukhanny Amir Khan blames 'man-made' coronavirus on building of '5G towers'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 5, 2020)

A family member sent me this


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2020)

5G conspiracy theories all part of 'secret plot by the government to identify simpletons'
					

The latest trend for 5G conspiracies claiming the new technology does everything from microwave your brain to spreading coronavirus is actually part of a secret government conspiracy to identify the nation's simpletons.




					newsthump.com


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

It's nice that the "powers that be" are calling for conspiracy theories leading to radio towers being burned being banned but conspiracy theories about global climate change and vaccination and the like are perfectly fine


----------



## Anju (Apr 6, 2020)

Seems to be an ever increasing number of people convinced that this coronavirus is manmade. This nicely sums up the stupidity.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

THE TROOF SHEEPLE!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> THE TROOF SHEEPLE!
> 
> View attachment 205199


What vaccine?


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What vaccine?


IT DOESN'T MATTER! WAKE UP!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER! WAKE UP!


The whole point is that there is no vaccine ffs.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The whole point is that there is no vaccine ffs.


NITPICKING! You must be working for the government.


----------



## Anju (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> THE TROOF SHEEPLE!
> 
> View attachment 205199



No idea if this sort of idiocy does actually pose a threat in any way but the number of people spouting this rubbish is worrying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

I can't help but to laugh at these twats, despite the fact that I know spreading this shit & sucking in mugs is dangerous.   



Anju said:


> No idea if this sort of idiocy does actually pose a threat in any way but the number of people spouting this rubbish is worrying.



It does, twats are setting fire to 5G masts, at least three so far in the UK.


----------



## Anju (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What vaccine?



Do some research, but don't ask me to explain anything or I will have to link to a YouTube video or cut and paste something that I don't understand but someone on the internet says is true.

I tried engaging with a couple of people online and looked at their evidence. There was an article where the headline implied that the WHO had faked the SARS outbreak, which turned out to be about them being accused overstating the dangers of SARS. Another article claiming that it proved there was a conspiracy because all the victims of coronavirus shared three characteristics. Turned out that it was just underlying health conditions. There was also a YouTube video of a US  state trooper claiming the whole thing was being exaggerated to cause panic. My favourite was someone asking me to explain the patent numbers. When I asked for the numbers they didn't have them. All of these were presented as if they were smoking gun level evidence. It's like some kind of mass delusional movement.


----------



## Anju (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I can't help but to laugh at these twats, despite the fact that I know spreading this shit & sucking in mugs is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> It does, twats are setting fire to 5G masts, at least three so far in the UK.


They're totally immune to reality. Considering heading to the shops to buy some gloves so my hands don't get sore from slapping people.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

Here's a heap of stupid shit



> “Some of these young uns are doing all kinds of unnatural things with their sex organs,” said Robertson. “When people do that, they transfer all kinds of chemicals from ladies’ private parts and that’s where I think the virus came from. We never had this kind of thing when I was coming up. But no one was committing oral sex back then.”
> 
> Robertson previously blamed 9/11 on witches and lesbians.











						Robertson Blames Coronavirus On Oral Sex, ‘Lady Chemicals’ - The Business Standard News
					

By Hamish Balfour Just when you thought people on the far-right have reached the depths of their lunacy, they managed to top themselves. Many Evangelical preachers have been looking for a scapegoat for COVID-19. They’ve already blamed it on gays and claimed it was a sign of the end of the world...



					thebiznews.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

editor, we really need this guy -   - added to the 'like reaction options.'


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not sure why you are stopping at religious cranks and people obviously suffering from paranoia,.
I was a bit disappointed last night when my daily White House Coronavirus briefing was cut short. Even Al Jazeera can't stand these shambolic rambling events. Last night Mr Trump felt moved to advocate (yet again) taking a couple of his favourite anti-malarial drugs to prevent getting coronavirus White House Coronavirus Task Force Briefing


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

Loon after loon 



> Well, this is frightening ... a Texas pastor is selling a new cure for the virus ... just blow it away.
> 
> Check out this video from Televangelist *Kenneth Copeland*, who sermonized to his congregation Thursday that with a little wind and heat, he could take the wind out of the sails of the deadly virus.











						Pastor Kenneth Copeland Claims He Can Blow Coronavirus Away
					

Well, this is frightening ... a Texas pastor is selling a new cure for the virus ... just blow it away.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## BlanketAddict (Apr 6, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I assume this is a joke but as ever it’s hard to tell View attachment 204665



That is pure Brass Eye with the 5G bat.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Loon after loon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever - but you have to admit he's adhering to social distancing - after a fashion.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a heap of stupid shit



Vaginas!!  I KNEW it was them!!


----------



## NoXion (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a heap of stupid shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not happy to see that nasty old cunt is still breathing.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

From a former urbanite: 









						Coronavirus, 5G, anti-mask and other conspiracy theories – an essential read for rebutting social media madness
					

With cell towers  serving hospitals being set alight and Facebook feeds overflowing with a relentless stream of unhinged coronavirus conspiracy theories, we thought it would be an appropriate time …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

> Mr Icke also falsely claimed that a coronavirus vaccine, when one is developed, will include "nanotechnology microchips" that would allow humans to be controlled











						Coronavirus: YouTube tightens rules after David Icke 5G interview
					

Videos will now be deleted if they falsely link coronavirus to 5G mobile networks.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Coronavirus: YouTube tightens rules after David Icke 5G interview
> 
> 
> Videos will now be deleted if they falsely link coronavirus to 5G mobile networks.
> ...


of course he did.  If one good thing comes out of this it will be that Icke's goose if finally cooked.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> of course he did.  If one good thing comes out of this it will be that Icke's goose if finally cooked.


Incitement to criminal damage for starters. The fucking purple twat.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

have just been e-mailed by someone recommending Icke's video. Have been wondering how to respond (politely). The bbc article's tempting but I'm fairly sure her response will be something to do with sheeple


----------



## Anju (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> have just been e-mailed by someone recommending Icke's video. Have been wondering how to respond (politely). The bbc article's tempting but I'm fairly sure her response will be something to do with sheeple



Tell them to be careful about watching, distributing or taking about anything like that on social media as the government are preparing a list of enemies who they will use for the next phase of testing a new virus that has a 87% kill rate. That's my new approach.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes I was thinking along the lines of "I'm a great believer in scientific method and I think he's just making stuff up" but you're probably right


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Anju said:


> Tell them to be careful about watching, distributing or taking about anything like that on social media as the government are preparing a list of enemies who they will use for the next phase of testing a new virus that has a 87% kill rate. That's my new approach.


Ironically I'm sure I heard somewhere that Russia was legislating to punish people who spread false information on social media.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2020)

For your edification sheeple, this is a top quality one:


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> For your edification sheeple, this is a top quality one:
> View attachment 205801


I googled the 5g frequency range and this came up top of the page: 5G Network Uses Nearly Same Frequency as Weaponized Crowd Control Systems – RF (Radio Frequency) Safe

To my inexperienced eye this article and site looks even more dodgy and paranoid than your quote. Maybe the quote was on that site?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

I find it easier just to post up the relevant paragraphs from this when faced with unhinged loonery 









						Pensioner, 84, forced to eat from bin after food delivery was stolen
					

Two officers forced their way into the pensioner's home where she was eating out of her bin to survive.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 10, 2020)

Dont know if this is really conspiraloon stuff - but ive seen it a few times on face book - but its not in any mainstream media - thoughts? Im going with unsubstantiated but not necessarily bollocks. authors are academics but not in any sort of medical science. thoughts?


----------



## Gimigimi (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> For your edification sheeple, this is a top quality one:
> View attachment 205801


Everyone laughed at me when they switched over to digital RNA and I stuck with the analog stuff you have to wind yourself.  Who's laughing now, sheeple?


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Dont know if this is really conspiraloon stuff - but ive seen it a few times on face book - but its not in any mainstream media - thoughts? Im going with unsubstantiated but not necessarily bollocks. authors are academics but not in any sort of medical science. thoughts?



This this has been all over my facebook feed for the past day. Haven't really looked into but am taking it seriously potentially.  Am cycling slightly further behind and giving joggers a slightly wider berth.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 11, 2020)

David Icke fan anti vaxxer has been posting painful videos am itching to click on the videos to debunk them, but am holding back as even discussing conspiracy videos seems to add to their viral nature.  Taking some satisfaction that the last two she has posted have not any likes at all. It pains me as she is an old friend of nearly 30 years and has really good qualities in real life. But her Fb is shit at the moment.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Dont know if this is really conspiraloon stuff - but ive seen it a few times on face book - but its not in any mainstream media - thoughts? Im going with unsubstantiated but not necessarily bollocks. authors are academics but not in any sort of medical science. thoughts?


The authors are experts in the physics of urban built environments, civil/mechanical/wind engineering with extensive CFD experience, have modelled respiratory disease droplet dynamics before and have a publishing history in the field (it's taken me only a couple of minutes to check this). The paper isn't unreasonable. It's really all about physics/engineering; I wouldn't expect people coming from a pure (bio)medical background to be churning out studies such as these.

Why the conspiraloon query? (Or am I missing something?).


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

Interesting article in today's Times about some of the more 'respectable' 'academic' elements of the Coronalooniverse.

*British academics sharing coronavirus conspiracy theories online* - Times (paywalled)

An archived version of the complete article is here. The meat of it is in the spoiler below



Spoiler: Big chunk of the article



Dominic Kennedy, Investigations Editor
Saturday April 11 2020, 12.01am BST, The Times

Prominent British academics have been sharing conspiracy theories about the coronavirus online, The Times can disclose.
They included suggestions from other social media users that Bill Gates, the billionaire philanthropist, and the World Economic Forum (WEF) that meets in Davos may be involved in plots to exploit the illness and speculation that it was a biological weapon.

The academics include Tim Hayward, a professor of environmental political theory at the University of Edinburgh, and Piers Robinson, co-founder of the Organisation for Propaganda Studies (OPS), which uses the University of Bristol as an address.
(...)
The OPS tweeted a YouTube interview last week headlined “Is Coronavirus The New 9/11?”, where Dr Robinson said it was now obvious the official story of the World Trade Centre attacks was incorrect. “The question is who was involved in influencing, arranging, and which states, including from within the US political system. And if that’s the case with 9/11 it’s perfectly possible that there are actors at play in relation to this. Some people have talked about bioweapons.”

He described Covid-19 as “a low fatality virus . . . There’s no indication that it’s significantly different from what we see with major flu outbreaks every year”, but “propagandistic information” had created “so much hype around it, there is so much fear”.

The OPS has given Companies House the address of the School of Policy Studies at Bristol, where one of its directors, David Miller, is professor of political sociology. A university spokesman said it had not been aware its premises were listed.

Another director, Mark Crispin Miller, a professor at New York University, has written that the coronavirus “may be an artificially created bioweapon”. Professor Crispin Miller was approached for comment.

Professor David Miller issued a statement from the OPS saying it “includes a range of academic and expert contributors with independent views.

“Its function is to scrutinise propaganda and intelligence campaigns, specifically examining the role of British media organisations in amplifying those state propaganda campaigns.”

On Monday Professor Hayward retweeted to his 13,000 followers a Canadian environmentalist’s claim that the WEF, United Nations and Imperial College London might be part of a scheme to exploit the pandemic by promoting vaccines and creating gene-modified flu-resistant chickens.

Professor Hayward and Dr Robinson retweeted a YouTube interview with Ernst Wolff, a fringe author, who suggested the lockdown was a way to facilitate a fascistic financial coup. Professor Hayward tweeted: “Your attention may be drawn away from the bigger picture. According to Ernst Wolff, they’re banking on it. They? Well, who’s reporting, who’s funding, who’s profiting?”

Professor Hayward retweeted the film-maker Oliver Stone speculating on whether the virus could have been a biological attack on China.

Professor Hayward told The Times: “The implications of the virus’s effects and the policy response to it on economy, culture, society, order and every aspect of life in the UK require people to have greater access to information, not less. If I retweet interesting tweets by an influential public figure, I think it is up to other people what they make of it. If controversial ideas are not discussed, mistakes cannot be revealed.”

Dr Robinson, with 12,000 Twitter followers, retweeted the blogger Vanessa Beeley claiming Gates had links with Imperial College and asking: “Is UK government working for Bill Gates?”

Professor Hayward, Dr Robinson, Professor David Miller and Ms Beeley are members of an academic working group on Syria that was challenging western claims that President Assad used chemical weapons on his own people. Professor Crispin Miller has served on their advisory board.

Dr Robinson denied spreading conspiracies and said his interview “concerned the danger of events such as 9/11 and the coronavirus being exploited by political actors for political, military and economic purposes. It is essential in a democratic system that people are alert to these matters.”

*Network sets out to fight ‘propaganda’*

Academics have formed networks to combat what they see as western propaganda spread by the media on behalf of governments. None of the three groups has issued coronavirus studies but have looked at contentious issues on war and peace.

Piers Robinson, a former professor of politics, society and political journalism at the University of Sheffield, belongs to all of the organisations. The Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media produces papers that contradict what “western narratives” about atrocities attributed to President Assad.

It claimed that White Helmets rescuers committed mass murder to provide bodies for a faked chemical attack on civilians that led to the bombing of Assad’s military. It also cast doubt on Russia’s responsibility for the Salisbury poisonings.

Paul McKeigue, professor of genetic epidemiology at the University of Edinburgh, a co-author of its research, has said that as an NHS public health consultant he was now working “flat out” on coronavirus.

The Working Group on Propaganda and the 9/11 Global “War on Terror” is sceptical that the Twin Towers attack was the sole work of al-Qaeda. The Organisation for Propaganda Studies says it aims to conduct research of propaganda.





> Prominent British academics have been sharing conspiracy theories about the coronavirus online (...)
> They included suggestions from other social media users that Bill Gates, the billionaire philanthropist, and the World Economic Forum (WEF) that meets in Davos may be involved in plots to exploit the illness and speculation that it was a biological weapon.




The article refers to three academic 'working groups' with interlinked memberships, the 'Organisation for Propaganda Studies (OPS),  'The Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media' (SPM) (which includes Vanessa Beeley and is referred to on her thread here and also on this page), and the 'The Working Group on Propaganda and the 9/11 Global “War on Terror”'. This Times story is a follow up to previous articles about the Assadist aspect of this 'network'.

The video interview the article refers to with Dr. Piers Robinson, co-founder of the OPS, is here at the Geopolitics & Empire site: “Is Coronavirus The New 9/11?”

The article refers to Prof. Tim Hayward retweeting


> a Canadian environmentalist’s claim that the WEF, United Nations and Imperial College London might be part of a scheme to exploit the pandemic by promoting vaccines and creating gene-modified flu-resistant chickens.



That (very long) twitter thread by Cory Morningstar, author of 'The Manufacturing of Greta Thunberg', is archived here. It's a pretty hardcore piece of Coronaloon dot joining.






And obviously a smart fellow like Prof. Hayward isn't someone you could easily take in, now is he.


----------



## Anju (Apr 11, 2020)

FFS.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> The authors are experts in the physics of urban built environments, civil/mechanical/wind engineering with extensive CFD experience, have modelled respiratory disease droplet dynamics before and have a publishing history in the field (it's taken me only a couple of minutes to check this). The paper isn't unreasonable. It's really all about physics/engineering; I wouldn't expect people coming from a pure (bio)medical background to be churning out studies such as these.
> 
> Why the conspiraloon query? (Or am I missing something?).


Mainly cos only medium. Com were carrying it and i didn't know how kosher the authors were.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> have just been e-mailed by someone recommending Icke's video. Have been wondering how to respond (politely). The bbc article's tempting but I'm fairly sure her response will be something to do with sheeple



I decided on:



> No I've not seen it, I've heard about it though - where he talks about the 5G and coronavirus stuff? I understand that people have taken that seriously and set fire to a few transmission masts.
> 
> Not too bothered about that to be honest what with not having a mobile phone but I do think that sort of belief is dangerous because the more people believe it the fewer  are likely to be careful not to isolate themselves.
> 
> At times I get bad asthma so am on the at-risk register. I'm not going to survive if I do get coronavirus so I'm rigidly self isolating and taking all the precautions really seriously. I think it's essential to follow the WHO advice and scientific consensus.



with a couple of pleasantries at the end.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

Seeing the *TRUTH* requires the ability to spot things *HIDING IN PLAIN SIGHT*

Icke today






A slightly more polished version is also circulating


----------



## 2hats (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Mainly cos only medium. Com were carrying it and i didn't know how kosher the authors were.


Not too difficult to track down the research and paper itself.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Interesting article in today's Times about some of the more 'respectable' 'academic' elements of the Coronalooniverse.
> 
> *British academics sharing coronavirus conspiracy theories online* - Times (paywalled)
> 
> ...


Haven't read the whole thread, but I hope Cory Morningstar has noted that Imperial College have taken over the BBC White City complex for a Synthetic Biology campus.
Lord Reith must be turning in his grave.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 13, 2020)

This is the Europe Editor of The Economist:


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

How the loonery came about 









						Here’s where those 5G and coronavirus conspiracy theories came from - Full Fact
					

Conspiracy theorists have been peddling 5G myths for a while now, we’ve only just started to listen.




					fullfact.org


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> This is the Europe Editor of The Economist:



The tweet has gorn! What did it say?


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 14, 2020)

editor said:


> The tweet has gorn! What did it say?



Of Johnson's post-hospital video he said “This is not someone who was at death’s door a few days ago. Something incredibly fishy about the whole business.”

Not the most outlandish conspiracy theory in the world but obviously not becoming of someone in his position, as he's now posted this:



oops


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

How a pair of anti-vaccine activists sparked a #FireFauci furor
					

After Trump gave the hashtag a retweet, the fringe, conspiracy-laden movement was ready with a replacement: “Dr. Shiva,” who pushes a variety of medically dubious claims.




					www.politico.com
				




The anti-vax Dr. Shiva Ayyadurai keeps being quoted by soon-to-be-defriended buffoons on Facebook.
He claims to have invented email (he didn't), he claims that vitamins can prevent coronavirus (they don't) and he's not even a medical doctor, for fuck's sake.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Of Johnson's post-hospital video he said “This is not someone who was at death’s door a few days ago. Something incredibly fishy about the whole business.”
> 
> Not the most outlandish conspiracy theory in the world but obviously not becoming of someone in his position, as he's now posted this:
> 
> ...


I found Boris's bonhomie and thankfulness in his message - including giving his nurses a special mention by name quite understandable in his situation.

I nearly died from falciparum malaria in 1997, and spent three weeks in the Hospital for Tropical Diseases, including time in intensive care and on dialysis. My family were sent for - though I don't remember them visiting because I was unconscious for several days.

My own physical debilitation and near death experience changed my life quite a lot. I became quite religious for a couple of years - and manic depressive.

So actually I'm wondering whether Boris will be really changed by his narrow scrape. Will it be limited to an effusive and grateful TV broadcast, or will he stop his shit of kicking the Euros in the goolies? Only time will tell.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

Just putting this here in case anyone gets that video from 'mobile phones alarmist Devra Davis' turning up on their FB feed: 









						Huge Australian study says cell phones haven’t increased brain cancer rates, after all
					

People in Australia have been using cell phones for almost 30 years, but researchers see no significant rise in brain cancer.




					qz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

The full loon load here 









						Roger Stone: Bill Gates may have created coronavirus to microchip people
					

Roger Stone suggested Monday that Bill Gates may have had a hand in the creation of coronavirus so that he could plant microchips in people’s heads to know who has and has not been tested for COVID…




					nypost.com


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

Rock bottom has been reached 








						Arsonists attack phone mast serving NHS Nightingale hospital
					

Vodafone boss hits out at ‘deluded’ 5G conspiracy theorists after incident in Birmingham




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is a pretty good video


----------



## gosub (Apr 15, 2020)

gosub said:


> COVID-19 coronavirus epidemic has a natural origin   When that was published last week, I didn't think it needed saying, it clearly does.



And still does


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 16, 2020)

I find the "lab accident" theory a lot more plausible than the "bioweapon" one.



> Less than 300 yards from the seafood market is the Wuhan branch of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention. Researchers from that facility and the nearby Wuhan Institute of Virology have posted articles about collecting bat coronaviruses from around China, for study to prevent future illness. Did one of those samples leak, or was hazardous waste deposited in a place where it could spread?
> Richard Ebright, a Rutgers microbiologist and biosafety expert, told me in an email that “the first human infection could have occurred as a natural accident,” with the virus passing from bat to human, possibly through another animal. But Ebright cautioned that it “also could have occurred as a laboratory accident, with, for example, an accidental infection of a laboratory worker.” He noted that bat coronaviruses were studied in Wuhan at Biosafety Level 2, “which provides only minimal protection,” compared with the top BSL-4.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/how-did-covid-19-begin-its-initial-origin-story-is-shaky/2020/04/02/1475d488-7521-11ea-87da-77a8136c1a6d_story.html


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2020)

"It's a plot by the government to kill off of people and, err, save on paying them pensions."

Of course! Killing off the majority of people who put you into power sounds like a real winning strategy!











						How Britain voted in the 2019 general election | YouGov
					

YouGov conducts one of Britain's biggest ever post-election surveys to chart how the nation's political character is shifting




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2020)

I've heard it said that 5G conspiracy theories propagate up to 120 times faster than 4G conspiracy theories.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Of course! Killing off the majority of people who put you into power sounds like a real winning strategy!



Your logic is sound, but I wonder about how the last decade of NHS funding policy feeds into this.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Let's go a bit tangential here ... anyone like to make something of the fact that the woman who started the Clap for our Carers campaign works for Objective Partners, a company who smell like Cambridge Analytica ... not mentioned in any of the press coverage that I can see, just endless references to her as "yoga loving mum" or "Yoga Teacher"






						Objective Platform Opens a London Office! | Objective Platform
					

Objective Platform London: O/P opens their London office at 123 Buckingham Palace Road and welcomes a new colleague in the UK!




					objectivepartners.com
				




And yes , it is the same woman, there's a link in that article to her LinkedIn profile


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Let's go a bit tangential here ... anyone like to make something of the fact that the woman who started the Clap for our Carers campaign works for Objective Partners, a company who smell like Cambridge Analytica ... not mentioned in any of the press coverage that I can see, just endless references to her as "yoga loving mum" or "Yoga Teacher"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely this is a tone deaf response to the rather wonderful balcony singing we were treated to in Naples and Palermo?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Surely this is a tone deaf response to the rather wonderful balcony singing we were treated to in Naples and Palermo?



Eh? It's a conspiracy theory, or the potential beginnings of one anyway, what are you in about?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Eh? It's a conspiracy theory, or the potential beginnings of one anyway, what are you in about?


Maybe it is. I'm just saying the Italians did their appreciation of medical staff with musical finesse.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Maybe it is. I'm just saying the Italians did their appreciation of medical staff with musical finesse.



Ah, gotcha. Yes, it was it rather more beautiful.

Anyway, back to my consipracy theory - no takers?


----------



## gosub (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 19, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Of Johnson's post-hospital video he said “This is not someone who was at death’s door a few days ago. Something incredibly fishy about the whole business.”
> 
> Not the most outlandish conspiracy theory in the world but obviously not becoming of someone in his position, as he's now posted this:
> 
> ...



Wasn't the previous incumbent of that role the fella who launched a radical centrist party on twitter post referendum and then had to wind it up the next day after his bosses bollocked him


----------



## nyxx (Apr 20, 2020)

The article about droplets and joggers has been critiqued in a way which made sense to me but it was on another social media site and I don’t know how to share it, I’d have to find it again first. 
The basic points were; 
The study wasn’t put through the usual channels and it was self published because it wouldn’t stand up to the scrutiny in the usual channels. 
The experiment was done in a wind tunnel and the conditions did not represent anything close to what it’s like in the real world. 

Ah it’s like an itchy back now I will have to track it down...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 20, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I find the "lab accident" theory a lot more plausible than the "bioweapon" one.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/how-did-covid-19-begin-its-initial-origin-story-is-shaky/2020/04/02/1475d488-7521-11ea-87da-77a8136c1a6d_story.html



worth reading this one too


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/14/state-department-cables-warned-safety-issues-wuhan-lab-studying-bat-coronaviruses/
		


*State Department cables warned of safety issues at Wuhan lab studying bat coronaviruses*

By Josh Rogin - April 14, 2020 at 11:00 a.m. GMT+1

Two years before the novel coronavirus pandemic upended the world, U.S. Embassy officials visited a Chinese research facility in the city of Wuhan several times and sent two official warnings back to Washington about inadequate safety at the lab, which was conducting risky studies on coronaviruses from bats. The cables have fueled discussions inside the U.S. government about whether this or another Wuhan lab was the source of the virus — even though conclusive proof has yet to emerge.

In January 2018, the U.S. Embassy in Beijing took the unusual step of repeatedly sending U.S. science diplomats to the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV), which had in 2015 become China’s first laboratory to achieve the highest level of international bioresearch safety (known as BSL-4). WIV issued a news release in English about the last of these visits, which occurred on March 27, 2018. The U.S. delegation was led by Jamison Fouss, the consul general in Wuhan, and Rick Switzer, the embassy’s counselor of environment, science, technology and health. Last week, WIV erased that statement from its website, though it remains archived on the Internet.

What the U.S. officials learned during their visits concerned them so much that they dispatched two diplomatic cables categorized as Sensitive But Unclassified back to Washington. The cables warned about safety and management weaknesses at the WIV lab and proposed more attention and help. The first cable, which I obtained, also warns that the lab’s work on bat coronaviruses and their potential human transmission represented a risk of a new SARS-like pandemic.

“During interactions with scientists at the WIV laboratory, they noted the new lab has a serious shortage of appropriately trained technicians and investigators needed to safely operate this high-containment laboratory,” states the Jan. 19, 2018, cable, which was drafted by two officials from the embassy’s environment, science and health sections who met with the WIV scientists. (The State Department declined to comment on this and other details of the story.)

The Chinese researchers at WIV were receiving assistance from the Galveston National Laboratory at the University of Texas Medical Branch and other U.S. organizations, but the Chinese requested additional help. The cables argued that the United States should give the Wuhan lab further support, mainly because its research on bat coronaviruses was important but also dangerous.

As the cable noted, the U.S. visitors met with Shi Zhengli, the head of the research project, who had been publishing studies related to bat coronaviruses for many years. In November 2017, just before the U.S. officials’ visit, Shi’s team had published research showing that horseshoe bats they had collected from a cave in Yunnan province were very likely from the same bat population that spawned the SARS coronavirus in 2003.

“Most importantly,” the cable states, “the researchers also showed that various SARS-like coronaviruses can interact with ACE2, the human receptor identified for SARS-coronavirus. This finding strongly suggests that SARS-like coronaviruses from bats can be transmitted to humans to cause SARS-like diseases. From a public health perspective, this makes the continued surveillance of SARS-like coronaviruses in bats and study of the animal-human interface critical to future emerging coronavirus outbreak prediction and prevention.”

The research was designed to prevent the next SARS-like pandemic by anticipating how it might emerge. But even in 2015, other scientists questioned whether Shi’s team was taking unnecessary risks. In October 2014, the U.S. government had imposed a moratorium on funding of any research that makes a virus more deadly or contagious, known as “gain-of-function” experiments.

As many have pointed out, there is no evidence that the virus now plaguing the world was engineered; scientists largely agree it came from animals. But that is not the same as saying it didn’t come from the lab, which spent years testing bat coronaviruses in animals, said Xiao Qiang, a research scientist at the School of Information at the University of California at Berkeley.

“The cable tells us that there have long been concerns about the possibility of the threat to public health that came from this lab’s research, if it was not being adequately conducted and protected,” he said.

There are similar concerns about the nearby Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention lab, which operates at biosecurity level 2, a level significantly less secure than the level-4 standard claimed by the Wuhan Insititute of Virology lab, Xiao said. That’s important because the Chinese government still refuses to answer basic questions about the origin of the novel coronavirus while suppressing any attempts to examine whether either lab was involved.

Sources familiar with the cables said they were meant to sound an alarm about the grave safety concerns at the WIV lab, especially regarding its work with bat coronaviruses. The embassy officials were calling for more U.S. attention to this lab and more support for it, to help it fix its problems.

“The cable was a warning shot,” one U.S. official said. “They were begging people to pay attention to what was going on.”

No extra assistance to the labs was provided by the U.S. government in response to these cables. The cables began to circulate again inside the administration over the past two months as officials debated whether the lab could be the origin of the pandemic and what the implications would be for the U.S. pandemic response and relations with China.

Inside the Trump administration, many national security officials have long suspected either the WIV or the Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention lab was the source of the novel coronavirus outbreak. According to the New York Times, the intelligence community has provided no evidence to confirm this. But one senior administration official told me that the cables provide one more piece of evidence to support the possibility that the pandemic is the result of a lab accident in Wuhan.

“The idea that it was just a totally natural occurrence is circumstantial. The evidence it leaked from the lab is circumstantial. Right now, the ledger on the side of it leaking from the lab is packed with bullet points and there’s almost nothing on the other side,” the official said.

As my colleague David Ignatius noted, the Chinese government’s original story — that the virus emerged from a seafood market in Wuhan — is shaky. Research by Chinese experts published in the Lancet in January showed the first known patient, identified on Dec. 1, had no connection to the market, nor did more than one-third of the cases in the first large cluster. Also, the market didn’t sell bats.

Shi and other WIV researchers have categorically denied this lab was the origin for the novel coronavirus. On Feb. 3, her team was the first to publicly report the virus known as 2019-nCoV was a bat-derived coronavirus.

The Chinese government, meanwhile, has put a total lockdown on information related to the virus origins. Beijing has yet to provide U.S. experts with samples of the novel coronavirus collected from the earliest cases. The Shanghai lab that published the novel coronavirus genome on Jan. 11 was quickly shut down by authorities for “rectification.” Several of the doctors and journalists who reported on the spread early on have disappeared.

On Feb. 14, Chinese President Xi Jinping called for a new biosecurity law to be accelerated. On Wednesday, CNN reported the Chinese government has placed severe restrictions requiring approval before any research institution publishes anything on the origin of the novel coronavirus.

The origin story is not just about blame. It’s crucial to understanding how the novel coronavirus pandemic started because that informs how to prevent the next one. The Chinese government must be transparent and answer the questions about the Wuhan labs because they are vital to our scientific understanding of the virus, said Xiao.

We don’t know whether the novel coronavirus originated in the Wuhan lab, but the cable pointed to the danger there and increases the impetus to find out, he said.

“I don’t think it’s a conspiracy theory. I think it’s a legitimate question that needs to be investigated and answered,” he said. “To understand exactly how this originated is critical knowledge for preventing this from happening in the future.”


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2020)

Some EXPLOSIVE video about Bill Gates and COVID-19 by some alternative medicine loon called Dr. Rashid Buttar keeps festering up in my FB timeline. I thought I'd share this if anyone else needs to bat away the twat:









						A Toxic ‘Infodemic’: The Viral Spread Of COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories
					

Despite promises from tech executives, potentially dangerous misinformation is flourishing on major online platforms.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Some EXPLOSIVE video about Bill Gates and COVID-19 by some alternative medicine loon called Dr. Rashid Buttar keeps festering up in my FB timeline. I thought I'd share this if anyone else needs to bat away the twat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you mean by alternative icon.
Sounds as though had he not migrated to the US from London age nine he could have been an asset to Holland and Barrett.





						Rashid Buttar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Camellia sinensis, the plant that gives us green tea and our morning cuppa, does have lots of really useful medicinal properties. It is antiviral.
> 
> But it’s definitely not a cure for the coronavirus.



Hmm. Sinensis, as in "from China".
Sounds like a conspiracy to get people to drink more tea.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Working in the wholefood shop today. Loads of people asking for iodine today, which isn't normal. I asked someone what it was about, apparently iodine protects you from the 5g stuff that transmits the virus. It's in a text that's going round so people are now looking to buy up iodine.



I think they're mixing up "5g" and "strontium 90".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

editor said:


> The twat from pointless boyband Blue has detached from reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially batshit as Bergsonism (it IS actually a thing!) was superseded more than 50 yrs ago, as a philosophical approach.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Working in the wholefood shop today. Loads of people asking for iodine today, which isn't normal. I asked someone what it was about, apparently iodine protects you from the 5g stuff that transmits the virus. It's in a text that's going round so people are now looking to buy up iodine.


Iodine was used to combat goitre years ago. This article has an alarming illustration. Actually I know someone who has a neck like that. Past the point of iodine probably.


			http://www.emgs.org.uk/files/mercian_vol13on/Mercian%20Geologist%20volume%2016%202004-2007/Mercian%202005%20v16%20p079%20Derbyshire%20neck%20and%20iodine,%20Slavin.pdf


----------



## Anju (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone with so many Twitter followers, 2.1 million, or maybe just anyone should be shot for pushing this rubbish. Article has a good look at a 'science' paper she uses to back up her views. 

Candace Owens Is Dangerously Misinformed about Vaccines - Quillette


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 20, 2020)

Anju said:


> Candace Owens Is Dangerously Misinformed about Vaccines - Quillette


I see Quillette have managed to find someone even more 'misinformed' than their Associate Editor Toby Young.

(The comments thread under that article is quite a "test your sense of black humour" lockdown challenge).


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 20, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Iodine was used to combat goitre years ago. This article has an alarming illustration. Actually I know someone who has a neck like that. Past the point of iodine probably.
> 
> 
> http://www.emgs.org.uk/files/mercian_vol13on/Mercian%20Geologist%20volume%2016%202004-2007/Mercian%202005%20v16%20p079%20Derbyshire%20neck%20and%20iodine,%20Slavin.pdf




I think it's Chinese Whispers/Telephone getting from the use of potassium iodide to block radioactive iodide being absorbed by the thyroid gland after the Chernobyl disaster.... iodide protects from radioactivity.... 5G is radioactivity.... iodine will protect from 5G...


Blarrgh...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 20, 2020)

It's clearly Peleton.


----------



## Anju (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> I see Quillette have managed to find someone even more 'misinformed' than their Associate Editor Toby Young.
> 
> (The comments thread under that article is quite a "test your sense of black humour" lockdown challenge).



Ah, didn't realise quillette was so I'm not right wing I'm just right. Still think it's a decent article. I would have thought Candace Owens was right up their street.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

My message to FB, which seems to be filling up more of this shit every day: 

Hey! Conspiracy nutjobs! What the fuck would be the point of Bill Gates inventing a vaccine that would - using technology that doesn't even exist - secretly implant mind-control microchips in everyone's?

Apart from the fact that such a cunning plan would involve the participation of tens of thousands of people who are all happy to see their fellow men get fucked up (while remaining sworn to secrecy for eternity) - what happens next?

What's one of the world's richest men going to get out of it? What would be the fucking point, you internet fucking loons?


Nice slapdown here New Boogeyman For Conspiracy Loons: Bill Gates


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 21, 2020)

having an argument with a FB friend who says that 5G damages your immune system - followed by lots of you tube links to back it up. I ask for peer reviewed science and hes linked to this article - Risks to Health and Well-Being From Radio-Frequency Radiation Emitted by Cell Phones and Other Wireless Devices. which seems to a cherry picked summary of various studies suggesting detrimental  health issues associated with mobile phones.  im not a science person- so help me out bullshit busters!


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> having an argument with a FB friend who says that 5G damages your immune system - followed by lots of you tube links to back it up. I ask for peer reviewed science and hes linked to this article - Risks to Health and Well-Being From Radio-Frequency Radiation Emitted by Cell Phones and Other Wireless Devices. which seems to a cherry picked summary of various studies suggesting detrimental  health issues associated with mobile phones.  im not a science person- so help me out bullshit busters!


It’s (mostly) about holding a mobile to your head for prolonged periods, not masts.  In essence - don’t let a child do so.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> having an argument with a FB friend who says that 5G damages your immune system - followed by lots of you tube links to back it up. I ask for peer reviewed science and hes linked to this article - Risks to Health and Well-Being From Radio-Frequency Radiation Emitted by Cell Phones and Other Wireless Devices. which seems to a cherry picked summary of various studies suggesting detrimental  health issues associated with mobile phones.  im not a science person- so help me out bullshit busters!


There's a handy set of links at the bottom of this article 









						Coronavirus, 5G, anti-mask and other conspiracy theories – an essential read for rebutting social media madness
					

With cell towers  serving hospitals being set alight and Facebook feeds overflowing with a relentless stream of unhinged coronavirus conspiracy theories, we thought it would be an appropriate time …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## 2hats (Apr 21, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s (mostly) about holding a mobile to your head for prolonged periods, not masts.  In essence - don’t let a child do so.


Yes. It's their mobile phone handsets, with much higher field strengths in proximity to the body, that they should be encouraged to burn, not the masts.

(Will conveniently also largely solve the pseudo-science cesspool of social media).


----------



## NoXion (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> having an argument with a FB friend who says that 5G damages your immune system - followed by lots of you tube links to back it up. I ask for peer reviewed science and hes linked to this article - Risks to Health and Well-Being From Radio-Frequency Radiation Emitted by Cell Phones and Other Wireless Devices. which seems to a cherry picked summary of various studies suggesting detrimental  health issues associated with mobile phones.  im not a science person- so help me out bullshit busters!



Ask them what evidence there is of a plausible mechanism for harm; otherwise this is just correlation which does not = causation.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting article by something called NewsGuard (which is currently offering it's $2.95/permonth misinformation-blocking web extension for FREEE!! as a pandemic loss leader contribution).

Tracking Facebook’s COVID-19 Misinformation ‘Super-spreaders’ – NewsGuard

Mild scepticism about their motivation and methodology aside, it's an interesting list. Icke is on it of course but by no means at the top. 

Their number one is "Global Informers"


> An English-language page for a business with an address in Turkey that is managed from Pakistan. Created in 2017, the page posts links, memes, photos, and videos.


----------



## Mation (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> having an argument with a FB friend who says that 5G damages your immune system - followed by lots of you tube links to back it up. I ask for peer reviewed science and hes linked to this article - Risks to Health and Well-Being From Radio-Frequency Radiation Emitted by Cell Phones and Other Wireless Devices. which seems to a cherry picked summary of various studies suggesting detrimental  health issues associated with mobile phones.  im not a science person- so help me out bullshit busters!


They're starting from the position that the USA doesn't necessarily pursue lines of research that put public health first. My own bias has no argument there.

Their main points are to urge caution (cite towers away from people; minimise childhood exposure) and that we need to gather large-scale human epidemiological data to be able to say any more.

They don't reference any research that shows causal mechanisms for damage from radio-frequency radiation (RFR) - there don't seem to be any (yet). They do present some equivocal evidence for correlation between RFR exposure and cell/DNA damage. They also cite evidence of an increase in certain types of brain tumour in recent years, though the cause is not reported here (including as being due to RFR). WiFi and cordless phones come under their same note of caution.



tl;dr: the authors think there's enough reason (via correlation; not causation) to be cautious and that more research evidence is needed.


----------



## Anju (Apr 22, 2020)

The latest proof from a mass hack of Gates Foundation and Chinese government labs. 

Looks like a photo of an online search, which hasn't even given any results and has a red sticker looking thing to make it look a bit top. secret.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Anju said:


> The latest proof from a mass hack of Gates Foundation and Chinese government labs.
> 
> Looks like a photo of an online search, which hasn't even given any results and has a red sticker looking thing to make it look a bit top. secret.
> 
> View attachment 208230


Can't you see Bill Gates is using CRISPR to gene edit HIV into the coronavirus?
Just when they thought they'd down a PREP pill and go out on the razzle.


----------



## Anju (Apr 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Can't you see Bill Gates is using CRISPR to gene edit HIV into the coronavirus?
> Just when they thought they'd down a PREP pill and go out on the razzle.



Thanks, I have no idea what that means but I am heading straight to Facebook and posting it as definitive proof of something else I don't understand. But Bill Gates etc...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 22, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Their number one is "Global Informers", An English-language page for a business with an address in Turkey that is managed from Pakistan. Created in 2017, the page posts links, memes, photos, and videos.



presumably that’s Al-Queda or similar, realising that spreading scepticism about vaccines might kill more infidels than flying planes into buildings. Clever stuff.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> Thanks, I have no idea what that means but I am heading straight to Facebook and posting it as definitive proof of something else I don't understand. But Bill Gates etc...


Bill Gates etc..

I reckon most of the tittle tattle on Facebook etc - and even more so Russia Today (RT) is some sort of exercise in guilt by association. Even a phrase like "The New World Order" (ie Obama, Hilary Clinton and the WHO) is simply an incantation of doom.

If you care to watch David Icke's 45 minute interview, recently controversial, that's pretty much all he does. He just keeps linking together catch phrases designed to push the hot buttons of his devotees.

Sadly this may actually be the human condition. For many years I was a non-atheist attender of the Conway Hall. I found so,me of their lectures very off in that they couldn't resist having vindictive swipes at organised religion. On the other hand I learned more about heresy and alternative ways of looking at things at Conway Hall than I ever did from a C of E vicar.

Anju my reply to your intriguing passport photo thingy was intended as a crossword puzzle construction based on this process shown in a recent BBC Horizon programme. Horizon was discussing how CRISPR could be used to cure genetic diseases - or be abused.



Note: Chinese scientists seems to be well ahead when it comes to CRISPR - a couple of them got reprimanded. See this learned journal report of genetically edited babies!
Experiments that led to the first gene-edited babies: the ethical failings and the urgent need for better governance


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

Potentially problematic but I'm not sure how else you can stop the legions of unscientific, reckless and downright dangerous anti-vaxx loons endangering the lives of others right now:









						Coronavirus: YouTube bans 'medically unsubstantiated' content
					

The Google-owned platform's chief executive says the company is determined to "stamp out" misinformation.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## IC3D (Apr 23, 2020)

Russia has completely gone quiet on the social media meddling in other govts campaign of the last few years suddenly.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2020)

IC3D said:


> Russia has completely gone quiet on the social media meddling in other govts campaign of the last few years suddenly.


I recommend this from Sophie and Co this morning if you want to have the willies
Mark you what he says about infectivity of 'flu vs coronavirus gives pause for thought









						Labs suffer virus breakouts – pathologist
					

Viruses, one of the most ancient inhabitants of our planet, have once again proven that we must take them seriously




					www.rt.com


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 26, 2020)

The one about the Chinese making it in the lab seems to be gaining traction. OK, it's only the Sun, but the detail in the accusations is quite something. Even the famous bat lady is a target.








						China urged to tell truth after claims coronavirus originated in Wuhan lab during risky tests on bats
					

CHINA was urged to come clean last night over claims coronavirus originated in a lab. Bungling scientists at the Wuhan Institute of Virology accidentally spread the killer during risky coronavirus …




					www.the-sun.com
				











						Wuhan lab ‘did absolutely crazy things’ to manipulate coronavirus into infecting humans, Russian microbiologist claims
					

THE coronavirus is the result of Wuhan scientists doing “absolutely crazy things” in their laboratory, a leading Russian microbiologist has claimed. World renowned expert Professor Petr Chumakov cl…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				



How can Sun journalists live with the idea of dressing this up as news? 
Here's a more serious story on the bat lady How China’s “Bat Woman” Hunted Down Viruses from SARS to the New Coronavirus


----------



## YouSir (Apr 26, 2020)

> Hi Everyone,
> I want to send you good wishes & good health in your future studies.
> I have a couple reading assignments for you.
> 
> ...



Bog standard spam really but just got it to my business account, submitted via a contact form. Doubt a real person did it so probably someone paid a spamming company to send it out. Weird content aside I wonder who's bankrolling it? Individual loon with too much money to spare or one of Icke's fellow travellers? Not an approach I've seen before either way.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I thought you all should see this - extracted from a Huawei document called 5g Spectrum - Public Policy Position


I don't know what "Massive MIMO" is - but I don't like the sound of it: "a key 5g feature which uses beam-forming techniques to focus signals on each user"

And all I was doing was some research into why, when it rains or there is a high pressure weather system my reception of Mary Beard meets the Romans on BBC Four HD goes down the toilet (and PBS+1 for that matter).

I blame these mobile phone apperatchiks with their 5g 700 MHz clearance etc.

One thing thing you will learn if you study this very orange doucment in depth (only 20 pages though) is that although they are swiping the TV frequencies currently used for minority HD channels such as BBC Four and BBC News HD, they also have designs on lower frequnecies still.

You may find that we give up having Freeview altogether, so we can all have perfect 5g, - or even 6g. UGGHHH!
https://www-file.huawei.com/-/media.../public_policy_position_5g_spectrum.pdf?la=en


----------



## 2hats (Apr 28, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I don't know what "Massive MIMO" is - but I don't like the sound of it: "a key 5g feature which uses beam-forming techniques to focus signals on each user"


Just to underline what was mentioned upthread, the signal you typically receive from the cell tower at your handset (-30 to -120 dBm) is around 10 microwatts or less (more typically is picowatts and can be femtowatts). The signal your handset is pumping out (5-25 dBm, say) is typically around 10 to a few hundred milliwatts. So the cell tower signal is around a thousand times weaker than that from the handset you are carrying around, at least (though more typically something in the range of a million to billion times).

Massive MIMO is just a phased array technique for improving S/N; it's actually going to reduce RF energy in directions where active handsets aren't.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2020)

FIFO = First In First Out
MIMO = Microbe In Microbe Out


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2020)

2hats said:


> Just to underline what was mentioned upthread, the signal you typically receive from the cell tower at your handset (-30 to -120 dBm) is around 10 microwatts or less (more typically is picowatts and can be femtowatts). The signal your handset is pumping out (5-25 dBm, say) is typically around 10 to a few hundred milliwatts. So the cell tower signal is around a thousand times weaker than that from the handset you are carrying around, at least (though more typically something in the range of a million to billion times).
> 
> Massive MIMO is just a phased array technique for improving S/N; it's actually going to reduce RF energy in directions where active handsets aren't.


Just as a diversion, given that the mobile operators apparently desire the 700MHz band to penentrate buildings - and are happy to sue OFCOM if they don't get it: https://www.judiciary.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/h3g-v-ofcom-full-judgment2.pdf
How come the bloody BBC, Arqiva and OFCOM can't get it together to deliver a reliable TV dignal on 756MHz 3 miles from Crystal Palace?

I have issues because my aerial is IN the roof and there is a railway viaduct behind me. But even those in Somerleyton Road look as though they might be having problems - maybe because The Electric Quarter stands between them and Crystal Place? There are some very high gain aerials on roofs down Somerleyton Road.

At Crystal Palace transmitting station the standard power output on the multiplex transmitters for Ch22 - Ch30 (old numbers) are 200kW each (5 off), then there is the low power London Live transmitter @ 20kW on Ch29 (538Mhz) (which also broadcasts Sony Classic Movies).  Ch30 is the multiplex channel for standard HD channels BBC1, BBC2, ITV, Channel 4, Channel 5. (also CBBC HD and Film 4 + 1 non HD).

There are two multiplexes which  you have no legal entitlement to receive as a public service - those on Ch 55 Ch 56 (746MHz & 754MHz), which carry BBC Four HD, BBC News HD and various other stuff, the only useful one to me being PBS America +1 which goes on 24 hrs where PBS America is only on from 1pm - 11pm.  The issue here is these 700 Mhz band transmitters are low power - only 43kW/39kW respectively.

What intrigues me is how the mobile phone companies are scrapping and suing over the 700Mhz band because it can "easily penetrate buildings", yet Arqiva and BBC seem unable to reliably get their Crystal Palace signal to more than about 70% of the population on this frequency band.


----------



## gosub (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## 2hats (Apr 29, 2020)

CH1 said:


> How come the bloody BBC, Arqiva and OFCOM can't get it together to deliver a reliable TV dignal on 756MHz 3 miles from Crystal Palace?


In short - different technologies. DTT evolves slowly over time compared to GSM/UMTS. Mobile phone handsets are involved in two-way adaptive communications with cell tower base stations. Freeview box sets are receiving a one-way signal from the broadcast antenna which is invariably further away. A handset and base station have wiggle room to negotiate their way around interference, as it were. DVB-T signals are also susceptible to being interfered with by LTE to varying degrees. A properly fitted and setup outdoor antenna (for DTT reception) will almost always win over an indoor one.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2020)

2hats said:


> In short - different technologies. DTT evolves slowly over time compared to GSM/UMTS. Mobile phone handsets are involved in two-way adaptive communications with cell tower base stations. Freeview box sets are receiving a one-way signal from the broadcast antenna which is invariably further away. A handset and base station have wiggle room to negotiate their way around interference, as it were. DVT-B signals are also susceptible to being interfered with by LTE to varying degrees. A properly fitted and setup outdoor antenna (for DTT reception) will almost always win over an indoor one.


It seems that the main DTV transmitters such as Crystal Palace are belting out high power signals, and adjacent transmitting stations have frequencies which are staggered to avoid interference.

On the other hand the high frequency lower power transmitters for more obscure HD networks are I think supposed to be synchronised, so all transmissions all over the country - where they are carried, which is by no means on all transmitters - are all on channel 55 and 56 at low power.

All I can say is it doesn't work for me in the heavily built up area of Brixton. I have seen planning applications in Southwark where shadowing of TV signal is a recognised issue.

On one occasion when Freeview went on the blip I rang them up and the person in the Freeview call centre said Can't you use Sky?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2020)

gosub said:


>


Apparently a near miss has been predicted for today, which caused Newsnight I think it was to invoke the spirit of Lembit Opik








						Lembit Öpik | We need a cosmic plan
					

Lembit Öpik: The evidence of a huge asteroid impact on Jupiter illustrates why we need to prepare to avoid a similar cataclysm on Earth




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Apparently a near miss has been predicted for today, which caused Newsnight I think it was to invoke the spirit of Lembit Opik
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is, the scanning stuff we get for finding them the more of them we find (though still at a range where the're is little could be done, and the really close call ones they tend to talk about after they have happened


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

This really reveals the absolute pigshit stupidity of the Bill Gates vaccine/nanochip conspiracy fuckwittery


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

This documents the really worrying nutjob theories out there



> Mainstream coronavirus conspiracy theories come in two varieties: those that doubt the virus’s severity and those that suggest it might be a bioweapon. The former was endorsed by President Trump, who, early in the pandemic, referred to the virus as the Democrats’ “new hoax.”
> 
> Even though he has taken the virus more seriously since mid-March, he has yet to explicitly condemn the idea that the threat of the virus has been exaggerated, or to encourage like-minded partisans in government and media to take it seriously. Indeed, conservative-media personalities continue to cast doubt on the reality of the pandemic, even as the death toll rises.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh, for instance, suggested that our public-health officials are deep-state operatives and might not even be health experts. Some conservative commentators have pushed the theory that our hospitals aren’t actually treating any COVID-19 patients, going so far as to encourage people to stake out local hospitals and film the number of patients going in and out.











						The Coronavirus Conspiracy Boom
					

Nearly a third of the people we polled believe that the virus was manufactured on purpose. Why?




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 209640


You want to look at her interview on Youtube.
She had in in for Dr Tony Fauci from when they crossed swords in 1984.
According to her Fauci bullied her about laboratory documentation and later on withheld diagnostics and treatment to millions of AIDS sufferers causing millions of deaths.
The more I hear these medics and scientists go on the more I think I should stick to art.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 1, 2020)

editor said:


> This really reveals the absolute pigshit stupidity of the Bill Gates vaccine/nanochip conspiracy fuckwittery




Bill Gates couldn't create a virus

He could barely put together Windows ME


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

Makes it worthwhile for other people to create viruses though


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> You want to look at her interview on Youtube.
> She had in in for Dr Tony Fauci from when they crossed swords in 1984.
> According to her Fauci bullied her about laboratory documentation and later on withheld diagnostics and treatment to millions of AIDS sufferers causing millions of deaths.
> The more I hear these medics and scientists go on the more I think I should stick to art.



Judy Mikovitz sounds obsessive and deluded in her Wikipedia write-up Judy Mikovits - Wikipedia


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 3, 2020)

Heresy's more bullshit.

SHOCKING * ⤵

The Japanese professor of physiology or medicine, Professor Dr Tasuku Honjo, caused a sensation today in the media by saying that the corona virus is not natural. if it is natural, it will not have affected the whole world like that. Because, depending on the nature, the temperature is different in different countries. if it were natural, it would only have affected countries with the same temperature as China. instead, it spreads to a country like Switzerland, the same way it spreads to desert areas. whereas if it were natural, it would have spread in cold places, but would have died in hot places. I have done 40 years of research on animals and viruses. It is not natural. It is manufactured and the virus is completely artificial. I have been working for 4 years in the Wuhan laboratory in China. I know all the staff of this laboratory well. I called them all after the Corona accident. but, all of their phones have been dead for 3 months. It is now understood that all of these laboratory technicians are dead.

Based on all of my knowledge and research to date, I can say this with 100% confidence that Corona is not natural. It did not come from bats. China made it. if what I say today turns out to be false now or even after I die, the government can withdraw my Nobel Prize. but China is lying and this truth will one day be revealed to all.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasuku_Honjo
PLEASE FORWARD TO THE LARGEST NUMBER SO THAT THE GUILTY MUST PAY WHAT HAPPENS TO US ALL !!!!


And the factcheck to unwrap it.








						Nobel laureate Tasuku Honjo refutes 'false' quote attributed to him about the novel coronavirus
					

Multiple posts on Facebook, Twitter and on various websites have shared a purported quote about the novel coronavirus from Japanese physician Tasuku Honjo, the 2018 winner of the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine. The posts, shared thousands of times, quote Dr Honjo as stating that the virus...




					factcheck.afp.com


----------



## gosub (May 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Heresy's more bullshit.
> 
> SHOCKING * ⤵
> 
> ...



You know who else was talking about returning 'Noble' prizes on April 26....


----------



## Mation (May 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Heresy's more bullshit.
> 
> SHOCKING * ⤵
> 
> ...


That refutation isn't nearly strong enough to do much good.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Mation said:


> That refutation isn't nearly strong enough to do much good.




I know. It really annoyed me.

I guess  should have said so but it made me cross so I just posted it here and quickly closed my computer and went to do something else. I was too annoyed to say more.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

There is also this









						Nobel Laureate Tasuku Honjo refutes claims of novel coronavirus being man-made
					

False quote goes viral on social media




					www.thehindubusinessline.com


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

gosub said:


> You know who else was talking about returning 'Noble' prizes on April 26....




No. Who.


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> No. Who.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Oh bloody hell.... I’d not come across this one before now...









						Did This Nobel Prize Winner Say COVID-19 Was Created in a Lab?
					

Keep in mind, the opinion of one person does not outweigh the consensus of the scientific community.




					www.snopes.com
				





Luc Montagnier, for instance, a French virologist who won the Nobel Prize for Physiology or Medicine in 2008 for his discovery of the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV), said during an appearance on France’s CNews that COVID-19 was “not natural” and suggested that this disease actually resulted from work done by molecular biologists who were attempting to create an AIDS vaccine.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

I can’t see any post in your post.

gosub


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I can’t see any post in your post.
> 
> gosub


was in process of fixing


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Wtf is he on about ffs.

Sometimes I need to listen to Seth Meyers to get any sense of what he’s trying to say.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Noble lol


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Wtf is he on about ffs.
> 
> Sometimes I need to listen to Seth Mayers to get any sense of what he’s trying to say.



Odd it was the same day as someone was putting words in the Japanese fella's mouth.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Can you imagine how utterly miserably infuriating it must be to have lies this dreadful sent out into the world with your name on them.


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Can you imagine how utterly miserably infuriating it must be to have lies this dreadful sent out into the world with your name on them.


Beyond that, its Weapons of Mass Destruction available in 15mins territory


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Fortunately, the virus has no homeland we can bomb to fuck.


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Fortunately, the virus has no homeland we can bomb to fuck.



That is not the way Trump has been playing it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

He’s casting about desperately trying to find a material target. He wishes he had a war all of his own, instead he’s got an invisible bioweapon (I can say that because we’re in conspiracy corner).

One very interesting change was that he didn’t double down on the disinfectant thing. He said it was sarcasm rather than saying “Yeah, DiSiNfEcTaNt. And light. And heat. I SAID HEAT. IN AaPpRrIiLllll”.


----------



## Mation (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> There is also this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better, in the way the article is worded. But it's that "unsubstantiated claims" bit that especially makes it sound like he's been sat on, rather than that he didn't say it or doesn't believe it's true.

This is going to become a total nightmare


----------



## spring-peeper (May 4, 2020)

Was his change of mind/refuting a previous statement because of pressures exerted on himself and/or family?

To use SheilaNaGig's wording, I can say that because we’re in conspiracy corner.


----------



## RedRedRose (May 4, 2020)

I have saved the articles and will read them in due course. So, forgive me, but what's the conclusion? Most of the science community think it was natural, but one or two dissent and think it was manufactured?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> I have saved the articles and will read them in due course. So, forgive me, but what's the conclusion? Most of the science community think it was natural, but one or two dissent and think it was manufactured?





There is absolutely zero evidence that the virus has been tampered with in any way at all. Quite the r verse, there is ample evidence that the virus has NOT been tampered with or changed. Even the Daily Mail agrees with this (while trying to make it controversial by adding in “spies”). (And of course the Express is going with the other view, which is yet more proof that it’s not true).










						Why You Shouldn't Fall for the COVID-19 'Bioweapon' Conspiracy Theory
					

The coronavirus responsible for COVID-19 has deadly adaptations that make it perfect for infecting humans. But this is a testament to natural selection, not bioengineering.




					www.snopes.com
				












						A study has not claimed the new coronavirus was ‘genetically engineered for efficient spread in humans’ - Full Fact
					

The Daily Express has wrongly reported the findings of new research which compared SARS-CoV-2 with other coronaviruses.




					fullfact.org
				












						The coronavirus was not engineered in a lab. Here's how we know.
					

The persistent myth can be put to bed.




					www.livescience.com
				












						Intelligence report concludes Covid-19 was not 'manmade or genetically modified' – as it happened
					

Office of director of US intelligence releases statement after Trump reportedly asked officials to investigate whether virus was made in Chinese lab




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Coronavirus is NOT 'man-made or genetically modified,' U.S. spies say
					

A statement on behalf of all the U.S. spy agencies acting in concert says they agree with the 'wide scientific consensus' that Covid-19 is not man-made but could have come from the Wuhan lab (pictured.)




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				








__





						Tech & Science Archives - Digital Journal
					

Digital Journal is a digital media news network with thousands of Digital Journalists in 200 countries around the world. Join us!



					m.digitaljournal.com
				












						Japanese Nobel laureate did not say the coronavirus is not natural
					

CLAIM: Nobel prize winner Dr. Tasuku Honjo said that the coronavirus is not natural and is completely artificial.  AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The doctor denied that he made that statement circulating online.  THE FACTS: Posts with the fabricated quote were shared thousands of times on Facebook and...




					apnews.com


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

spring-peeper said:


> Was his change of mind/refuting a previous statement because of pressures exerted on himself and/or family?
> 
> To use SheilaNaGig's wording, I can say that because we’re in conspiracy corner.




He didn’t change his mind. He never said it.









						No, Japan’s Nobel laureate Honjo did not say coronavirus ‘unnatural’, made in China
					

“Japan's Nobel prize winning Professor of Medicine, Professor Dr Tasuku Honjo, created a sensation today by saying that the Coronavirus is not natural,” s...




					africacheck.org


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 4, 2020)

Mation said:


> Better, in the way the article is worded. But it's that "unsubstantiated claims" bit that especially makes it sound like he's been sat on, rather than that he didn't say it or doesn't believe it's true.
> 
> This is going to become a total nightmare





Yep.









						Lord Sugar criticised for sharing Covid-19 falsehoods on Twitter
					

Apprentice star tweeted claim allegedly from a Japanese scientist saying pandemic was man-made




					www.theguardian.com
				




Lord Sugar later tweeted to say that he believed his earlier tweet to be “fake news”, but defended his decision to share it. He wrote: “I just passed it on. I didn’t write it.”

When Lord Sugar was asked by one Twitter user what the source of the information in his original tweet was, he replied, “who knows?”.

In a separate post addressing someone who had told him to “concentrate on removing fake news from your feed”, he said: “Shut your face.”


----------



## MickiQ (May 4, 2020)

Conspiracy theories are spreading faster than the damn virus, something that is not helped by the fuckwit in the Oval Office who is the ultimate 'super-spreader'


----------



## RedRedRose (May 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> There is absolutely zero evidence that the virus has been tampered with in any way at all. Quite the r verse, there is ample evidence that the virus has NOT been tampered with or changed. Even the Daily Mail agrees with this (while trying to make it controversial by adding in “spies”). (And of course the Express is going with the other view, which is yet more proof that it’s not true).


Thanks. I have now read the related articles. 

The fact that the disinformation spreading on the scientist even got his working credentials wrong is very suspect. Presumably manufactured to give the story more weight.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2020)

Just putting this here fr references because a growing number of people are suddenly putting all their faith in these two EXPERTS while simultaneously choosing to ignore the opinions of every expert on the planet 









						Medical associations 'jointly and emphatically condemn' statements from Bakersfield doctors on lockdown
					

The organizations called two physicians' viral video claims "reckless and untested musings."




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## MickiQ (May 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Just putting this here fr references because a growing number of people are suddenly putting all their faith in these two EXPERTS while simultaneously choosing to ignore the opinions of every expert on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this bit :-

_Estimating that fraction infected from patients at an urgent care facility is a bit like estimating the average height of Americans from the players on an NBA court. _


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Interesting piece here

"Some purveyors of "wellness" sure are sounding like right-wing conspiracy theorists."









						Why are conspiracy theories rampant in the 'wellness' industry? Welcome to conspirituality
					

Some purveyors of "wellness" sure are sounding like right-wing conspiracy theorists.




					bigthink.com


----------



## Lurdan (May 6, 2020)

In the Logic is Overrated corner:


----------



## gosub (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2020)

Batshit hateful drivel:


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

This morning it all got very close to home & I don’t have any idea how to deal with it. My mum sent on a YouTube video which she got from her nutty trump-liking sister in America. It’s now been taken down for misinformation but I’ve found it. Basically it’s all a plot to make money by forcing us to get pointless vaccines, masks will give you the virus (yes really) etc. Fauci is in on it so is Gates.
Star of video is someone with dr in her name and a very dodgy past (judy mikovitz by name). 

Thing is I have absolutely no idea how to counter this.
Sending her facts doesn’t work. 
Ridiculing her doesn’t help. 

Honestly quite freaked out about it as is my cousin (nutty aunt’s sane son).
Seriously if anyone has a real idea of how to make someone reject this shit once they’ve already started buying into it tell me please. 

She actually texted me back with something including how it’s good to be sceptical of mainstream media, just total defensiveness. 
She’s 74.


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> This morning it all got very close to home & I don’t have any idea how to deal with it. My mum sent on a YouTube video which she got from her nutty trump-liking sister in America. It’s now been taken down for misinformation but I’ve found it. Basically it’s all a plot to make money by forcing us to get pointless vaccines, masks will give you the virus (yes really) etc. Fauci is in on it so is Gates.
> Star of video is someone with dr in her name and a very dodgy past (judy mikovitz by name).
> 
> Thing is I have absolutely no idea how to counter this.
> ...


Was it the one I posted upthread? Coronavirus Conspiracy Corner.
If your mother can actually stand listening to that tirade for half an hour without thinking there is a screw loose, maybe you could try Judy Mikovits Wikipedia biography. Judy Mikovits - Wikipedia

The first reference at the bottom of that Wiki article is about a court case she was involved in where Mikovits was alleged to have tampered with data  (about ME/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - which she alleged was caused by retroviruses in mice)

Maybe if all else fails we could invite Miss Mikovits here. I have a collection of mice in need of retroviruses.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

This looks to be a good read and takedown of Judy Mikovits



> A good conspiracy theory turns the believer into a hero, a warrior with secret knowledge that none of the other ignorant “sheeple” know, against powerful forces arrayed against him. A good conspiracy theory almost always has a part at the end in which the “people” (in this case, the people believing the conspiracy theory) “wake up” and see what is being “suppressed” by the powerful forces seeking to keep them ignorant. Conspiracy theories like this both make the believer feel special and brave for having secret knowledge and fighting to make it public, but also provide an explanation for bad things happening in the world. Yes, the conspiracy theory in _Plandemic_ is utterly ridiculous to those of us who know science, medicine, and history, but most people don’t know the relevant science, medicine, and history. To them, it sounds plausible.






			https://respectfulinsolence.com/2020/05/06/judy-mikovits-pandemic/


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Was it the one I posted upthread? Coronavirus Conspiracy Corner.
> If your mother can actually stand listening to that tirade for half an hour without thinking there is a screw loose, maybe you could try Judy Mikovits Wikipedia biography. Judy Mikovits - Wikipedia
> 
> The first reference at the bottom of that Wiki article is about a court case she was involved in where Mikovits was alleged to have tampered with data  (about ME/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - which she alleged was caused by retroviruses in mice)
> ...


Same thing same woman different video. 
Sending facts and the woman’s highly bonkers biography and snopes debunking etc did not work. That’s the problem facts don’t do it. It’s infuriating but also in this case I’m really worried. If she truly believes it all she will refuse a mask and also a vaccine. Am desperate to find a way to talk her round that’s not condescending.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

editor said:


> This looks to be a good read and takedown of Judy Mikovits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Thank you. She will not read it but I can use it.


----------



## Lurdan (May 7, 2020)

I see London Real, who seem to be going all-in on their new Corona cash cow, are interviewing Mikovits tomorrow 

Retraction Watch just published a round up of their previous articles about her. (Probably not of direct use in convincing 'independently minded' relatives though).
Who is Judy Mikovits? – Retraction Watch.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

And: 



> Researcher Judy Mikovits was thrown in jail after she refused to discredit research that led to the discovery that deadly retroviruses have been transmitted through vaccines.











						Was a Scientist Jailed After Discovering a Deadly Virus Delivered Through Vaccines?
					

Judy Mikovits of the viral "Plandemic" video did not discover a deadly virus delivered through vaccines; she was arrested for allegedly stealing equipment belonging to the Institute that fired her.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

Yep, problem is people like my mum just won’t read snopes or similar (I did send her that link this morning). Got this in reply.


On the plus side she’s maybe not so far gone in that she doesn’t even know to say MSM yet.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> She actually texted me back with something including how it’s good to be sceptical of mainstream media, just total defensiveness.



Well, that's the thing, the mainstream media _is_ full of shit.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, that's the thing, the mainstream media _is_ full of shit.


Yes, and somepeople are totally willing to kill people for money, directly or indirectly, and sometimes pharmaceutical companies push harmful drugs for profit, and people in power do lie all the time etc etc. That’s the thing it’s very hard to know how to approach the conversation.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

editor said:


> "Some purveyors of "wellness" sure are sounding like right-wing conspiracy theorists."



"Wellness" is basically health advice minus reality so can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yes, and somepeople are totally willing to kill people for money, directly or indirectly, and sometimes pharmaceutical companies push harmful drugs etc etc. That’s the thing it’s very hard to know how to approach the conversation.



I like to start with "the fact that there are dodgy people in places of power up to nefarious things does not mean the first piece of shite your mate scrapes off Youtube and passes to you is The Truth".


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

Yeah. Think something like that would work a lot better than what I did today.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yeah. Think something like that would work a lot better than what I did today.



One thing common to all conspiranoids (and a lot of people generally) is that they can be good at applying critical thinking to ideas, but only when it is something they do not want to believe.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Last Thursday I got a worried phone call from someone I barely know asking me about the riots in Brixton and Peckham. She said she'd seen the footage on WhatsApp. I was stood on quiet peaceful Brixton high street when she called and she wouldn't believe me as I kept repeating "There are no riots..."
> 
> This morning I was sent a video explaining how C-19 and Sars and Mers (and this proving that HIV/AIDS also...) are all manufactured biological warfare agents. With added science!
> Update on CoronaVirus by Dr./Prof. Francis Boyle
> ...



This loonspud is not medically qualified in any way.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

She’s always been like this (aliens homeopathy all that) but right now it feels critical, because acting on these ideas about the virus is imminently dangerous.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This loonspud is not medically qualified in any way.



Exactly.  They haven't got to him.


----------



## gosub (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> This morning it all got very close to home & I don’t have any idea how to deal with it. My mum sent on a YouTube video which she got from her nutty trump-liking sister in America. It’s now been taken down for misinformation but I’ve found it. Basically it’s all a plot to make money by forcing us to get pointless vaccines, masks will give you the virus (yes really) etc. Fauci is in on it so is Gates.
> Star of video is someone with dr in her name and a very dodgy past (judy mikovitz by name).
> 
> Thing is I have absolutely no idea how to counter this.
> ...



When my best mate had a bike crash from which they switched him off four days later, his family received ,unsolicited phone call from one of Mr Gates personal physicians running what had happened and what could be done, nothing as it turned out, but the family really appreciated it.  The phone calls happened coz best mates girlfriend's brother is a bit of thing when it comes to infectious diseases and had just left Oxford to work out of Seattle. Mr Gates is *not* a psychopath .


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yep, problem is people like my mum just won’t read snopes or similar (I did send her that link this morning). Got this in reply.
> 
> View attachment 211317
> On the plus side she’s maybe not so far gone in that she doesn’t even know to say MSM yet.



Why always about the msm?  Is there no other way information can enter our brain except by way of media?  What happened to education and learning?  Presumably your mum put a value on you attending school?


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> She’s always been like this (aliens homeopathy all that) but right now it feels critical, because acting on these ideas about the virus is imminently dangerous.



What would "acting on these ideas" mean in her case?  If it's a bioweapon the self-isolation advice etc. would still apply, wouldn't it?


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> What would "acting on these ideas" mean in her case?  If it's a bioweapon the self-isolation advice etc. would still apply, wouldn't it?


The two actionable things in today’s video were do not wear masks (they ‘activate’ the virus) and don’t take the vaccine which will be fake and could kill you. A previous one advocated mass gatherings of the ones who know the Truth but she didn’t send me that one.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Why always about the msm?  Is there no other way information can enter our brain except by way of media?  What happened to education and learning?  Presumably your mum put a value on you attending school?


I think some of this is internet illiteracy, not knowing how to evaluate sources etc, some of that due to just age.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> The two actionable things in today’s video were do not wear masks (they ‘activate’ the virus) and don’t take the vaccine which will be fake and could kill you. A previous one advocated mass gatherings of the ones who know the Truth but she didn’t send me that one.



I've seen very few masks about and a vaccine is a while off, so I guess you have some time to work on her.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> I've seen very few masks about and a vaccine is a while off, so I guess you have some time to work on her.


Yep. And I don’t know how committed she is to the content of these videos anyhow. Reckon if masks were mandated she’d probably wear one rather than stay home. 
Some of my freaked out reaction to it all today was just exasperation not really fear, but the people pushing this stuff to sell books and clicks I do hate them.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yep. And I don’t know how committed she is to the content of these videos anyhow. Reckon if masks were mandated she’d probably wear one rather than stay home.
> Some of my freaked out reaction to it all today was just exasperation not really fear, but the people pushing this stuff to sell books and clicks I do hate them.



Yeah, it's always hard to tell the degree to which they believe their own shit, too.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Another slapdown for this Dr. Rashid Buttar  bullshitter








						False claim: Flu vaccine makes people test positive for COVID-19
					

An image shared online has made the false claim that the flu vaccine makes people test positive for COVID-19.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Here's an extensive debunking of that "Plandemic" pseudo-documentary that keeps getting passed around:



Personally, I think there could very well be a failure of the education system within many Western English-speaking countries, where this kind of bullshit seems to be distressingly commonplace. Flat-Earthers, ant-vaxxers, creationists, they all outright say that we just get told things by the education system, that "what we're told" isn't the truth. How the fuck did so many people go through compulsory education without picking up *how* it is that we know such things, and not just that we _do_ know them? No doubt some of the people who say such things are simply lying, especially the people with YouTube channels and Patreon accounts who steal a living off this kind of crap. But that begs the question of how these grifters are able to amass enough followers to live so comfortably.

I think the fault with the education system is because it is focused on learning rote facts and passing tests. Instead of actually teaching kids how we know what we know, and not just that we know it. I think I got taught about the scientific method like *once* in secondary school? It certainly feels like I've only really learned how science works outside of school.

Like, if flat earthers truly understood the scientific process, and if they were honest, then they would be forced to admit that they don't have a consistent and falsifiable physical model. Instead what we get are a bunch of cargo cultists who appropriate the language of science without knowing what the hell it actually stands for.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

NoXion i think you're right, maybe especially now when there is this endless amount of 'information' which people can easily feel just swamped by, then spurious claims to superior knowledge, like this dodgy Dr in the video, will be grasped by people like my mum who _knows _that she has never learnt how to sift truth from lies and wont even try to do it for herself. Learning how to evaluate sources & judge claims against other info would be the most useful thing you could teach at schools but I don't know if it's happening at all and certainly wasn't in her generation. The closest i got was probably history where you can easily understand what unreliable / biased narration is etc.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> NoXion i think you're right, maybe especially now when there is this endless amount of 'information' which people can easily feel just swamped by, then spurious claims to superior knowledge, like this dodgy Dr in the video, will be grasped by people like my mum who _knows _that she has never learnt how to sift truth from lies and wont even try to do it for herself.



I think a big part of it is that a lot of people have no idea how to properly evaluate a source of information. It's like they just picked up this crappy heuristic in which anything "mainstream" = bad and then cherry pick the rest.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

yep. And there's benefits to believing this stuff - membership of an in-group who all reinforce each other whilst being ridiculed by outsiders, feeling powerful for knowing The Truth, all that. It is massively damaging to relationships, same as a cult membership or being a trump supporter, splits families.


----------



## CH1 (May 8, 2020)

NoXion bimble you may be right - but in my opinion this idea of menacing corporates up to no good - and the idea of pure knowledge being propagated by uncorrupted souls in the know is well ingrained in internet social media. - a trope in fact.

I used to take a passing amateur interest in computer operating systems - and always wanted to have a Linux PC., There was always acres of print in hobby magazines extolling Linux - quite often vilifying Microsoft with the catchphrase FUD (Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt). Programming and IT generated these ideas back in the 1980s. 

How did it work out then, 25 years later?

I would have though that of all the IT companies the one which has managed complete domination in the exploitation stakes is Apple Mac. They buy their hardware cheap from China. The software is always under their total control - to the point where if there is a crash you may have to prove to  Apple that you bought the device before they will re-activate it. And they are making an absolute killing and were buying back their shares furiously to avoid corporate taxes.

Microsoft seems intermediate to me - it's software is most generally accepted and cheaper but they always get you by rendering it obsolete and "unsupported" within 5 or so years.

Linux I still really like the look of - but in terms of support seems to require a brain like Einstein.


----------



## Anju (May 9, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Bill Gates etc..
> 
> I reckon most of the tittle tattle on Facebook etc - and even more so Russia Today (RT) is some sort of exercise in guilt by association. Even a phrase like "The New World Order" (ie Obama, Hilary Clinton and the WHO) is simply an incantation of doom.
> 
> ...




Sorry, missed your reply. Guess this is another thing to add to my should learn more about list.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

I'm just putting this here as a resource for when the next friend goes_ BILL GATES NANO VAXX_ arseflapping









						Here’s A Timeline Of How A Bill Gates Reddit AMA Turned Into A Coronavirus Vaccine Conspiracy
					

In less than a month, the baseless claim went from an obscure biohacking blog to the New York Post and RT.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

Stupid people are signing a stupid 'Stop Vaccines Becoming Mandatory In The UK' petition because they're too stupid to learn that UK law specifically states that vaccines are NOT compulsory. 

(I can't be arsed to link to the change.org petition) which is essentially a fuckwit's register.



> *There's no mandatory vaccine law in UK*
> First, we've looked at a widely shared video posted on YouTube that claims changes introduced in UK law give the government the power to enforce vaccinations as a result of the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> Under current UK law, however, this is not the case - vaccines are not compulsory.
> ...











						Coronavirus: Compulsory vaccines in the UK and other rumours fact-checked
					

A round-up of what's been debunked includes rumours about mandatory coronavirus vaccines and patents.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Anju (May 9, 2020)

Had a doorstep chat with my next door neighbor on Friday and he has decided there's something "not right' about coronavirus as he doesn't know anyone who has had it and neither does anyone he works with. Saturday I was sat in our garden and could hear him going on about that plandemic video and now this evening they've got a visitor telling him and his housemates that most TV news is staged, YouTube are taking down videos by doctors and scientists to hide the truth and there's a group of about a thousand people who control the world, why are we listening to Bill Gates about healthcare and not the doctors (presumably the YouTube ones). They also all seem to agree that the deaths are fake/ just the normal number and that it's a communist plot .It's insane and incoherent, an illuminati-communist  conspiracy to control people for no intelligible purpose.

Probably spoken to him 10 times over the last couple of months and always got the impression that he hasn't really taken much notice of the situation up to now. It's a very quick conversion and from our doorstep chat it sounds like it was just one video, plandemic which I've seen posted on Facebook but not watched, which managed to convince him everything else he'd seen and read over the last couple of months is fake. 

Scary to think how many people will increasingly be looking for explanations of our current shitty situation as it drags on and the government continue to fuck up.


----------



## nyxx (May 10, 2020)

I’ve read a couple of synopses of that film & a couple of articles going through what’s wrong with it / why it’s so persuasive / how to debunk it etc. 

This piece is definitely the most useful of them all; it’s aimed at people who are bemused at seeing their previously sensible friends share it, and has a well organised list of links to follow up.









						Why It’s Important To Push Back On ‘Plandemic’—And How To Do It
					

The stakes are too high right now not to push back on dangerous misinformation about the pandemic. Everyone has a social responsibility to speak up.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Treechoc (May 10, 2020)

prunus said:


> Yes, we need a policy of containment for as long as possible to try to limit the spread


Seriously though- I have a friend who is deeply troubled by the news that there is Deep State and 5g will fry us all! This is an intelligent and rational person and I don’t believe what these evil b****ards are doing to them!!


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

Treechoc said:


> Seriously though- I have a friend who is deeply troubled by the news that there is Deep State and 5g will fry us all! This is an intelligent and rational person and I don’t believe what these evil b****ards are doing to them!!


My last FB update: 


> The disappointment you feel when someone you thought was cool starts raving about how Plandemic reveals the 'truth'...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2020)

Here's a very short video that IMO raises just enough points that should get any reasonable person to question the claims made in Plandemic.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2020)

This place is great sometimes  . Here we now have a proper collection of resources to respond to that plandemic video which is the one that got my mum.
Have been able to get through to her now, and one of the things that helped was assuring her that she absolutely does have the intelligence & ability to judge for herself what to trust but she has to pay proper attention when listening to things like the claims in that video and not just let it wash over her.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

FFS



> A broadband engineer who was spat at by an enraged conspiracy theorist is now ill with suspected coronavirus











						The 5G coronavirus conspiracy theory just took a really dark turn
					

A broadband engineer who was spat at by an enraged conspiracy theorist is now ill with suspected coronavirus




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2020)

This all seems very much 'Freeman of the Land' type nonsense.


----------



## NoXion (May 11, 2020)

editor said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my patience with these cunts before this story, but what a fucking cunt.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I lost my patience with these cunts before this story, but what a fucking cunt.


I found the article a bit dubious. Like 77 arson attacks on phone masts since 30th March???
180 cases of staff working on mobile masts suffering abuse????

I appreciate I am probably heaping up a massive backlash here - but to me all this reportage is verging on "The Crucible" territory. I say verging because The Crucible, as an attack on McCarthyism did actually have a plot where the religious fantasists of Salem were using mass hysteria to get hold of their (now executed) neighbours property.

In the case of coronavirus and 5g it's as if the perpetrators of the fantasy on Youtube and Facebook - and now Wired - are relieving their angst by causing social breakdown.

I would like to know what fact checking Wired do. Can they really verify 77 arson attacks and 180 cases of abuse?


----------



## NoXion (May 11, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I found the article a bit dubious. Like 77 arson attacks on phone masts since 30th March???
> 180 cases of staff working on mobile masts suffering abuse????
> 
> I appreciate I am probably heaping up a massive backlash here - but to me all this reportage is verging on "The Crucible" territory. I say verging because The Crucible, as an attack on McCarthyism did actually have a plot where the religious fantasists of Salem were using mass hysteria to get hold of their (now executed) neighbours property.
> ...



These are the kind of people who would continually harass grieving parents who lost their children in a mass shooting (cf: Sandy Hook). Even if we consider such incidents as mostly "suspected" rather than confirmed, I'm not sure what other plausible motives there could be for an uptick in attempts to burn down comms towers and for attacking telecoms engineers.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2020)

NoXion said:


> These are the kind of people who would continually harass grieving parents who lost their children in a mass shooting (cf: Sandy Hook). Even if we consider such incidents as mostly "suspected" rather than confirmed, I'm not sure what other plausible motives there could be for an uptick in attempts to burn down comms towers and for attacking telecoms engineers.


I've heard of that. But is it clear to you that the burning of 5g masts is in the USA, in the UK or worldwide?
I had assumed that the article referred to the UK as Wired is AFAIK a UK publication. Where are these 77 burnt 5g masts?

Likewise the harassing of engineers - I just find it totally out of character that any sort of engineer would be harassed in the UK in normal circumstances. It just doesn't happen. Unless we are talking "Shaun of the Dead" type of thing!


----------



## gosub (May 11, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I've heard of that. But is it clear to you that the burning of 5g masts is in the USA, in the UK or worldwide?
> I had assumed that the article referred to the UK as Wired is AFAIK a UK publication. Where are these 77 burnt 5g masts?
> 
> Likewise the harassing of engineers - I just find it totally out of character that any sort of engineer would be harassed in the UK in normal circumstances. It just doesn't happen. Unless we are talking "Shaun of the Dead" type of thing!



Mates stepson was threatened whilst doing an instillation.  He wasn't working on this one Birmingham Nightingale phone mast destroyed by coronavirus 5G arsonists  but a real example of a real thing that fucks up real people that is going on that you being dismissive of


----------



## NoXion (May 11, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I've heard of that. But is it clear to you that the burning of 5g masts is in the USA, in the UK or worldwide?
> I had assumed that the article referred to the UK as Wired is AFAIK a UK publication. Where are these 77 burnt 5g masts?
> 
> Likewise the harassing of engineers - I just find it totally out of character that any sort of engineer would be harassed in the UK in normal circumstances. It just doesn't happen. Unless we are talking "Shaun of the Dead" type of thing!



My understanding is that Western Europe is the primary hotbed for this kind of 5G nonsense. Here's a Guardian article which quotes BT Openreach engineers who've been assaulted by such knobheads. Here's an ABC news article for an American perspective, which also talks about attacks happening in the Netherlands. The Irish Times have an an article from the FT.

Note also that 77 arson attacks does not mean that 77 masts have been burnt down. There could have been multiple attacks at different times on the same mast, for example.

Out of character for whom? There are all sorts of people in this country, and the extraordinary conditions of outbreak and the response to it is a fertile grounds for batshit.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2020)

CH1 I just had a google for the words ‘abuse phone engineers’, have a look, long list of local paper articles all in this country. ‘We’ are not better than that, at all.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> CH1 I just had a google for the words ‘abuse phone engineers’, have a look, long list of local paper articles all in this country. ‘We’ are not better than that, at all.


Well yes - in the sense of Romans chapter 3 v23
For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God

I think the issue is - with respect to Coronavirus and 5g - how do an unpleasant but fortunately small minority become agitated and disinhibited enough to perform hate crimes.

Is it the case that a third of the population is glued to Youtube conspiracy videos - and then some of these unleash their sublimated fear and hatred in acts of arson and assaults on staff who may not even be connected to 5g? 

Or is it rather than we have a mega Jo Cox situation here where obsessive cells of conspiracy nuts from time to time produce an outlier who blows up in someone's face - or sets light to their transmission mast? All set -as with Jo Cox - against a background of turbulence - then it was Brexit fever, now a real medical epidemic?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Pingety Pong (May 11, 2020)

nyxx said:


> I’ve read a couple of synopses of that film & a couple of articles going through what’s wrong with it / why it’s so persuasive / how to debunk it etc.
> 
> This piece is definitely the most useful of them all; it’s aimed at people who are bemused at seeing their previously sensible friends share it, and has a well organised list of links to follow up.
> 
> ...





I sent one of the links in there to a friend who posted the plandemic video  - bad mistake! Now she sent me even more stuff, including this video which in her words surely is prove that doctors all over the world are involved in some conspiracy to kill as many Covid19 patients as possible


----------



## editor (May 11, 2020)

This is worth a watch


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 12, 2020)

not sure if correct thread but hey.

Lifted from an unknown source...

" A lot of people have been asking me what it's like being on the COVID wards in the hospital, so I figured I'd share what a typical day looks like for me:

6am - Wake up. Roll off of my pile of money that Big Pharma gave me. Softly weep as it doesn’t put a dent in my medical school loans

6:30am - Make breakfast, using only foods from the diet that gives me everlasting life by avoiding all fats, sugars, carbs, and proteins. For details buy my book and check out my shop.

7am - Get to work, load up my syringes with coronavirus before rounds.

8am - See my patients for the day. Administer the medications that the government tells me to. Covertly rub essential oils on the ones I want to get better.

9:30am - Call Bill Gates to check how 5G tower construction is going, hoping for more coronavirus soon. He tells me they’re delayed due to repairs on the towers used to spread the Black Plague. Curse the fact that this is the most efficient way to spread infectious diseases.

10am - One patient tells me he knows “the truth” about coronavirus. I give him a Tdap booster. He becomes autistic in front of my eyes. He’ll never conspire against me again.

11am - Tend to the secret hospital garden of St. John’s wort and ginkgo leaves that we save for rich patients and donors.

12:30pm - Pick up my briefcase of money from payroll, my gift from Pfizer for the incomprehensible profits we make off of the free influenza vaccine given every year.

1pm - Conference call with Dr. Fauci and the lab in Wuhan responsible for manufacturing viruses. Tell them my idea about how an apocalypse-style zombie virus would be a cool one to try for the next batch.

2pm - A patient starts asking me about getting rid of toxins. I ask her if she has a liver and kidneys. She tells me she knows “the truth” about Big Anatomy and that the only way to detoxify herself is to eat nothing but lemon wedges and mayonnaise for weeks. I give her a Tdap booster.

2:45pm - Help the FBI, CIA, and CDC silence the masses. Lament the fact that I can only infringe on one or two of their rights. Oh well, there’s always tomorrow.

4pm - One of my rich patients begins to crash. Laugh as I realize I’ve mismatched her spirit animal and zodiac moon sign. I switch out the Purple Amethyst above her bed for a Tiger’s Eye geode. She stabilizes. I throw some ginkgo leaves on her for good measure

6pm - Go onto YouTube and see coronavirus conspiracy videos everywhere. Curse my all powerful government for how inept they are at keeping people from spreading “the truth”

6:10pm - Go onto Amazon and see that a book about “the truth” is the #1 seller this week. Question the power of my all powerful government. Make a reminder to myself to get more Tdap boosters from the Surgeon General next time we talk.

7pm - Time to go home. Before I leave, sacrifice a goat to Dr. Fauci and say three Hippocratic Oaths.

9pm - Take a contented sigh as I snuggle under the covers made of the tinfoil hats of my enemies, realizing that my 4 years of medical school and 3 years of residency training have been put to good use today. "


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

More depressing reading 





















						'What are we doing this for?': Doctors are fed up with conspiracies ravaging ERs
					

"I left work and I felt so deflated," one doctor said about an effort to counter misinformation he saw on Facebook. "I let it get to me."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BassJunkie (May 12, 2020)

CH1 said:


> NoXion bimble you may be right - but in my opinion this idea of menacing corporates up to no good - and the idea of pure knowledge being propagated by uncorrupted souls in the know is well ingrained in internet social media. - a trope in fact.
> 
> I used to take a passing amateur interest in computer operating systems - and always wanted to have a Linux PC., There was always acres of print in hobby magazines extolling Linux - quite often vilifying Microsoft with the catchphrase FUD (Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt). Programming and IT generated these ideas back in the 1980s.
> 
> ...



You've triggered my partisanship (the very same you mention)! Point of Order - Both Apple's OS and Android _are_ Linux (or at the very least, unix). They are the prevalent OSs of today and considered at least as easy to use as Windows.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2020)

Started using Linux three or four years ago - Ubuntu on my main computer and Mint (thank you for recommendation whoever it was on Urban recommended it) downstairs. I'd go for Mint if you're thinking of it. You can do a live session by plugging in a usb stick - doesn't affect your computer and you can just play.

It's a joy not being tied to Microsoft. I'm actually enjoying using the Command Line - most stuff you can do using WIndows like operations but complicated stuff you use command line. But there are loads of people who'll help out and mainly what you do is effectively cut and paste what people recommend and it's sorted.

Recently came across this which I'm slowly working my way through (Ubuntu is very similar to Mint so what works on Ubuntu normally works on Mint. I think. 

Ubuntu LinuxCommand.org: Tips, News And Rants 
document is TLCL-19.01.pdf


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 12, 2020)

Evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 virus is genetically engineered
					

A scientist argues that the evidence for a “natural” origin for the virus is fabricated. Report: Claire Robinson



					www.gmwatch.org
				




Does anyone have enough knowledge to usefully comment on this?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 12, 2020)

> Overall, we rate GMWatch a moderate conspiracy website and quackery level pseudoscience source











						GMWatch
					

CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 virus is genetically engineered
> 
> 
> A scientist argues that the evidence for a “natural” origin for the virus is fabricated. Report: Claire Robinson
> ...


"An anonymous scientist has published..." NOPE
"The new article, titled, “RaTG13 – the undeniable evidence that the Wuhan coronavirus is man-made”, appears on the “Nerd has Power” blog. The blog site doesn’t identify the author..." NOPE


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

I've moving this to the conspiracy thread as it absolutely does not deserve a thread of its own.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 12, 2020)

Trump seems to want to push this line, so that’s enough to tell you it’s bollocks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2020)

Where did the opening post go?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Where did the opening post go?


I think those last two posts went up as the posts were being merged into this thread. Or 5G or something.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Where did the opening post go?



Anyway, the site that was quoted looks like a loon site, making-up stuff based on what a 'anonymous scientist' has claimed, says it all.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Started using Linux three or four years ago - Ubuntu on my main computer and Mint (thank you for recommendation whoever it was on Urban recommended it) downstairs. I'd go for Mint if you're thinking of it. You can do a live session by plugging in a usb stick - doesn't affect your computer and you can just play.
> 
> It's a joy not being tied to Microsoft. I'm actually enjoying using the Command Line - most stuff you can do using WIndows like operations but complicated stuff you use command line. But there are loads of people who'll help out and mainly what you do is effectively cut and paste what people recommend and it's sorted.
> 
> ...



If I was running a business or a government department, there's no question that I'd use a Unix-based operating system - but before the hair-splitting pedants can interject, I'm excluding OSX or Chromium, they can both fuck off.

As a home user who likes to play games however, I see no point. I'm not a programmer - so the idea of being able to compile my own code holds no attraction. I don't want to have to faff around in WINE just to get some random program running either, I get enough of that kind of tedious ball-ache when fiddling with emulator settings trying to run ancient games on modern machines. If I switch to Linux I'd have to do that nonsense for modern non-Linux programs on top of that - no thanks.

Command line interfaces are powerful if you know what you're doing, but are otherwise un-intuitive and as user-friendly as a brick to the face. I feel like a right wizard being able to make a DOS prompt do stuff by typing in commands, that always leaves my friends flummoxed by the very idea. But GUIs have been a thing for decades now, and being able to nerd-flex on my friends has limited utility for my purposes.

If you don't mind me asking - what do you primarily use your computers for?


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2020)

Yes fair play I'm not a gamer. Downstairs (mint) I'm just watching vids/programmes and surfing. Setting up a new wifi dongle was errrm interesting but mainly my own fault for overcomplicating things.

My main puter I use for work so mainly Word (LibreOffice) type applications. I've got dual boot so fairly rarely if complicated Word documents with lots of track changes/comments I use Windows7/Word (not connected to the web) because even different versions of Word don't seem compatible with each other). 

And yes command line isn't exactly user friendly. Nice to play around with though.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> You've triggered my partisanship (the very same you mention)! Point of Order - Both Apple's OS and Android _are_ Linux (or at the very least, unix). They are the prevalent OSs of today and considered at least as easy to use as Windows.


Yeah well English is German of course - though posh people insist it is somehow French and Latin.
Regarding Linux, Ubuntu, Fedora and so on - I thought the general idea was they are aligned to open source free software etc.
Whereas Apple Mac is surely a jhighly efficient licensing engine.
I can't speak for Android. I was however aware that Chromebooks somehow are Chrome browsers sitting on a Linux OS


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2020)

There was me thinking this was a thread about C-19 conspiracies, in the Covid-19 forum.

I believe there's a tech forum over there >>>


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 virus is genetically engineered
> 
> 
> A scientist argues that the evidence for a “natural” origin for the virus is fabricated. Report: Claire Robinson
> ...


No - but its very interesting. I reckon amateur geneticists probably need the mindset of people like Malwarehunter. Maybe we all need resident antivirus protection?


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Doe (May 12, 2020)

Has anyone seem the 'Woodstock was Held During a Pandemic' ones. Purports to show what a similar virus happened and is barely remembered and that we should just ignore and it will go away


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Has anyone seem the 'Woodstock was Held During a Pandemic' ones. Purports to show what a similar virus happened and is barely remembered and that we should just ignore and it will go away


duh. If anyone remembers it, they werern't there.  It was the 60's man


----------



## nyxx (May 12, 2020)

Bit depressed and sad to see several friends shared stuff on social media this morning, accounts from doctors claiming it’s a hoax in different ways.
One claiming to be a doctor working in a local hospital, saying there’s nothing to worry about and we just need to get back to normal now.
When I queried this one, she said she was a bit drunk when she posted it and then discovered the supposed doctor doesn’t exist. So she took it down. 
Another one in video format so I didn’t watch it, gathered from discussion from more patient friends that the doctor is a chiropractor. This one posted by a friend who is posting various things about mistrusting the government... of course there’s plenty reason to mistrust the government but ffs ... this is not the problem... I’m concerned about her, and her idiot friends who agree and are egging her on.
Hasn’t been much of an issue with people I’m in touch with until this morning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Another one in video format so I didn’t watch it, gathered from discussion from more patient friends that the doctor is a chiropractor.



Was that Dr Rashid Buttar?

He's all over the internet, he's an osteopathic physician, so is qualified in the manipulation of muscle tissue and bones, not a virologist nor any other expert in infectious diseases.

He's using his title of 'doctor' to suck people into the nonsense he is spreading about Covid-19, because he's also a conspiracy theorist & anti-vaxer, from the David Icke school of loons.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 virus is genetically engineered
> 
> 
> A scientist argues that the evidence for a “natural” origin for the virus is fabricated. Report: Claire Robinson
> ...


does anyone need to?


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> GMWatch
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.
> ...


Obviously GM Watch are against GM foods hence Monsanto etc.

Surely to grade the site as 100% quackery is as political a statement as GM Watch's desire to stop genetically modified foods. It's only about 15 years ago that Iceland Frozen Foods went GM free. It was all the rage back then. Not that it did Iceland much good with their actual shoppers in Brixton & Stockwell, though you never know.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone need to?


No pressure. I just wondered if anyone on Urban was any kind of an expert in this area. There’s all kinds of arguments against GM, scientific, social, economic etc, but that’s another matter. But if there was an accidental release of a genetically modified virus from a lab how the fuck would we know? Who would tell us the truth? Who would admit to experimentation in this area? Who would be allowed to publish anything at all on the subject? We wouldn’t expect peer-reviewed articles in scientific journals, because that wouldn’t be allowed. How would we find out?


----------



## spoooky (May 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Was that Dr Rashid Buttar?
> 
> He's all over the internet, he's an osteopathic physician, so is qualified in the manipulation of muscle tissue and bones, not a virologist nor any other expert in infectious diseases.
> 
> He's using his title of 'doctor' to suck people into the nonsense he is spreading about Covid-19, because he's also a conspiracy theorist & anti-vaxer, from the David Icke school of loons.


It's different in the US, these guys are docs
From Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine - Wikipedia

"*Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine* (*DO* or *D.O.*) is a professional doctoral degree for physicians and surgeons offered by medical schools in the United States.  A DO graduate may become licensed as an osteopathic physician, having equivalent rights, privileges, and responsibilities as a physician who has earned the Doctor of Medicine (MD) degree.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2020)

I don't really understand why that is thought to be the case, there are a whole load of coronaviruses that occur naturally across a whole number of species, why would this one have to have been genetically modified in a lab?  It makes little sense really.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2020)

spoooky said:


> It's different in the US, these guys are docs
> From Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine* (*DO* or *D.O.*) is a professional doctoral degree for physicians and surgeons offered by medical schools in the United States.  A DO graduate may become licensed as an osteopathic physician, having equivalent rights, privileges, and responsibilities as a physician who has earned the Doctor of Medicine (MD) degree.



Yes, I knew he was a doctor & entitled to use 'doctor' as a title, but I didn't make myself clear, I should have used the word 'specialist' rather than 'qualified', as in him being a specialist in the manipulation of muscle tissue and bones, he certainly isn't a specialist in viruses.

Although, he's a right dodgy doctor, having been reprimanded twice for unethical treatment of patients, and received warnings over illegal marketing of unapproved drugs.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> But if there was an accidental release of a genetically modified virus from a lab how the fuck would we know? Who would tell us the truth? Who would admit to experimentation in this area? Who would be allowed to publish anything at all on the subject? We wouldn’t expect peer-reviewed articles in scientific journals, because that wouldn’t be allowed. How would we find out?


You could say the same thing about the virus being spread by aliens, though. Doesn't make it any more likely.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> You could say the same thing about the virus being spread by aliens, though. Doesn't make it any more likely.


Depends really. I’d trust anything the Vulcans told us, but the Klingons? Another matter entirely!


----------



## NoXion (May 13, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> No pressure. I just wondered if anyone on Urban was any kind of an expert in this area. There’s all kinds of arguments against GM, scientific, social, economic etc, but that’s another matter. But if there was an accidental release of a genetically modified virus from a lab how the fuck would we know?



Because a modified virus would have sequences in its genome that could not possibly have happened naturally. Anyone capable of sequencing would be able to tell.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 13, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> No pressure. I just wondered if anyone on Urban was any kind of an expert in this area. There’s all kinds of arguments against GM, scientific, social, economic etc, but that’s another matter. But if there was an accidental release of a genetically modified virus from a lab how the fuck would we know? Who would tell us the truth? Who would admit to experimentation in this area? Who would be allowed to publish anything at all on the subject? We wouldn’t expect peer-reviewed articles in scientific journals, because that wouldn’t be allowed. How would we find out?













						Did coronavirus come from a lab?
					

The coronavirus is not a bioweapon and most likely originated in animals. However, whether the virus may have leaked from a lab is also being investigated.




					www.newscientist.com
				



Researchers led by Shan-Lu Liu at the Ohio State University say there is “no credible evidence” of genetic engineering (Emerging Microbes & Infections, doi.org/dpvw). The virus’s genome has been sequenced, and if it had been altered, we would expect to see signs of inserted gene sequences. But we now know the points that differ from bat viruses are scattered in a fairly random way, just as they would be if the new virus had evolved naturally.

Read more: Did coronavirus come from a lab?











						The new coronavirus was not man-made, study shows
					

SARS-CoV-2, the virus causing COVID-19, is the result of natural evolution, a study shows, 'ending any speculation about deliberate genetic engineering.'




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				






Just do a  google search for “Was the coronavirus genetically modified” or any similar question to find plenty more stuff.


There is no evidence that the virus was genetically manipulated or engineered. None. So unless you’re in the “Well they would say that wouldn’t they...” camp, you’re going to have to accept that no evidence means that the virus is natural.


It was only a matter of time before this happened. We’ve been lucky for a long time. The idea that our world is fragile is too scary for some to accept, so they grab the idea that some evil genius has done this terrible thing.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> There was me thinking this was a thread about C-19 conspiracies, in the Covid-19 forum.
> 
> I believe there's a tech forum over there >>>


CaN't YoU sEe It'S tHe CoViD sPrEaDiNg ThE lInUx!!!!!!


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Worth shoving in the face of any anti-lockdown loons


----------



## spoooky (May 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, I knew he was a doctor & entitled to use 'doctor' as a title, but I didn't make myself clear, I should have used the word 'specialist' rather than 'qualified', as in him being a specialist in the manipulation of muscle tissue and bones, he certainly isn't a specialist in viruses.
> 
> Although, he's a right dodgy doctor, having been reprimanded twice for unethical treatment of patients, and received warnings over illegal marketing of unapproved drugs.


Fair point, but he is rather more medically qualified than Bill Gates!

I think his supporters would say he is not dodgy, but a renegade. Desiree Jennings would be one of them.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2020)

This isn't actually a thread for the _promotion_ of conspiracy theories.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2020)

spoooky said:


> I think his supporters would say he is not dodgy, but a renegade. Desiree Jennings would be one of them.



I don't care what his supporters say because his supporters are cretins.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2020)

Osteopathy is woo btw, though the DO does seem to require medical training too.


----------



## frogwoman (May 13, 2020)

People on the village fb group were sharing anti vaxxer shite with very little pushback and a whole lot of people liking their comments


----------



## spoooky (May 13, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Osteopathy is woo btw, though the DO does seem to require medical training too.


even for back pain? I'm not kidding, I saw one a few years back, and after three visits it was like my neck and back had had a full restoration job, neck mobility freed, back pain gone, and I felt an inch taller. Possibly the only time I've seen a health chap for a chronic issue and it was straight out sorted.


----------



## nyxx (May 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Was that Dr Rashid Buttar?



It was indeed. 

interested to note that the friend-of-friend under that post who made some comments minimising the seriousness of the pandemic &need for a lock down, has deleted their comments.... I did reply to them, which got an angry response, replied to that also...came up again later, poof all that persons comments are gone.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Placing this here ready for the next loon outbreak









						The coronavirus was not engineered in a lab. Here's how we know.
					

The persistent myth can be put to bed.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## nyxx (May 14, 2020)

Now there’s another one from a professor Dolores Cahill. 
Its just over an hour long and I don’t have time to watch it. 
From the comments on where it was shared from it seems to be another one claiming the lock down is unnecessary, the death count is exaggerated, the whole thing was pre planned.
Checked the profile of the person who put it up, couple of posts down they’re celebrating about “at least 77” 5G towers set alight. 
Every post includes a warning to save the links and info before the stuff gets taken down.


----------



## spoooky (May 14, 2020)

Epona said:


> I don't really understand why that is thought to be the case, there are a whole load of coronaviruses that occur naturally across a whole number of species, why would this one have to have been genetically modified in a lab?  It makes little sense really.


I guess to spice it up a bit Epona. Common cold doesn't really cut it for imposing martial law!


----------



## spoooky (May 14, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted before but it is quite spectacular tying together of 5G, coronavirus, and the 2012 Olympic Games opening ceremony 😈
That character in the bed really does look like Boris Johnson too at seven minutes in
(have to click through to youtube to watch)


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2020)

spoooky said:


> I guess to spice it up a bit Epona. Common cold doesn't really cut it for imposing martial law!



Oh blimey, we've got a live one here.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2020)

spoooky 


FridgeMagnet said:


> This isn't actually a thread for the _promotion_ of conspiracy theories.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

spoooky said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but it is quite spectacular tying together of 5G, coronavirus, and the 2012 Olympic Games opening ceremony 😈
> That character in the bed really does look like Boris Johnson too at seven minutes in
> (have to click through to youtube to watch)



It's a load of stinking horseshit, you unhinged loon.

*second warning issued


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

spoooky said:


> even for back pain? I'm not kidding, I saw one a few years back, and after three visits it was like my neck and back had had a full restoration job, neck mobility freed, back pain gone, and I felt an inch taller. Possibly the only time I've seen a health chap for a chronic issue and it was straight out sorted.


And your dick had grown by at least 3 inches, once you got out of the way of the 5G covid death rays.


----------



## spoooky (May 15, 2020)

editor said:


> It's a load of stinking horseshit, you unhinged loon.
> 
> *second warning issued


Isn't that the idea of the thread to post the wildest conspiracy stuff?


----------



## spoooky (May 15, 2020)

editor said:


> And your dick had grown by at least 3 inches, once you got out of the way of the 5G covid death rays.


No, I just had my neck and back pain sorted dude, that is what osteopaths are for.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2020)

spoooky said:


> Isn't that the idea of the thread to post the wildest conspiracy stuff?



Some of which you seem to subscribe to, and highly uncritically?? 

And the answer to that question is No -- see FridgeMagnet 's post #371 (a post to which you've already been directl;y alerted).


----------



## spoooky (May 15, 2020)

I didn't realise I was expected to critique a conspiracy theory video concerning dancing nurses and Boris Johnson puppet in a bed during the 2012 Olympic Ceremony, but there you go.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

spoooky said:


> Isn't that the idea of the thread to post the wildest conspiracy stuff?


Not in a manner that suggests you're supporting the lunatic drivel.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 15, 2020)

Alex Jones is always good for a conspiracy:



When I watch him I keep expecting his head to actually explode.


----------



## frogwoman (May 15, 2020)

The girl I was seeing last year thinks it escaped from a lab in china


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2020)

Has anyone else come across the ‘wearing masks will make you oxygen surpressed and stress your immune system and cause your latent viruses to emerge’ stuff?


----------



## campanula (May 15, 2020)

No, but I have a neighbour (deranged) who keeps telling me to take bicarbonate of soda to increase the oxygenation levels in my body and help my immune system  ( although he is also convinced that Satanists are behind  Covid 19), Just cba to keep being reasonable and rational and have devolved to 'fuck off, J - take it somewhere else', cos he is deep in loon territory (and the insane centre of the universe narcissism which often goes hand in hand).


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2020)

campanula said:


> Just cba to keep being reasonable and rational and have devolved to 'fuck off, J - take it somewhere else', cos he is deep in loon territory (and the insane centre of the universe narcissism which often goes hand in hand).



Has to be done


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Has anyone else come across the ‘wearing masks will make you oxygen surpressed and stress your immune system and cause your latent viruses to emerge’ stuff?



I guess that's down to the video by the discredited research scientist  loon, Judy Mikovits, who claimed wearing face masks were causing people to get Covid-19.


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess that's down to the video by the discredited research scientist  loon, Judy Mikovits, who claimed wearing face masks were causing people to get Covid-19.



Ok ta. So much to try and get on top of at the moment


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Ok ta. So much to try and get on top of at the moment



I've posted this before, but I think on the anti-vaxxer thread, well worth 4-minutes watching the loon being debunked, from about 2 minutes in, it covers her claim about the virus having been injected into people with flu vaccines over the years, and wearing masks activate it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've posted this before, but I think on the anti-vaxxer thread, well worth 4-minutes watching the loon being debunked, from about 2 minutes in, it covers her claim about the virus having been injected into people with flu vaccines over the years, and wearing masks activate it.



but she is NOT an anti vaxxer
just follows their party line


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2020)

She's certainly against the flu vaccine


----------



## frogwoman (May 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've posted this before, but I think on the anti-vaxxer thread, well worth 4-minutes watching the loon being debunked, from about 2 minutes in, it covers her claim about the virus having been injected into people with flu vaccines over the years, and wearing masks activate it.




(((scientific and global elite))) eh


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> (((scientific and global elite)))



persecuting the upholders of our noble heritagehttps://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-52677514


----------



## Yossarian (May 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The girl I was seeing last year thinks it escaped from a lab in china



The "escaped from a lab" theory is a lot less far-fetched than most  - the researcher nicknamed the "bat woman of Wuhan" says that when she first heard about the coronavirus, her first thought was to wonder whether it had escaped from her lab.



> Meanwhile she frantically went through her own lab’s records from the past few years to check for any mishandling of experimental materials, especially during disposal. Shi breathed a sigh of relief when the results came back: none of the sequences matched those of the viruses her team had sampled from bat caves. “That really took a load off my mind,” she says. “I had not slept a wink for days.”



I'm less inclined to believe the lab was involved after reading the below interview with her, though I'm not sure how another researcher's statement that the lab is "world-class of the highest standards" squares with the US diplomatic cable expressing concern about the lab's safety standards.









						How China’s ‘Bat Woman’ Hunted Down Viruses from SARS to the New Coronavirus
					

Wuhan-based virologist Shi Zhengli has identified dozens of deadly SARS-like viruses in bat caves, and she warns there are more out there




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## bimble (May 15, 2020)

I don’t think the escaped from a lab idea is far fetched tbh. The safety procedures of the people who work there (studying coronaviruses ) are obvs very stringent with lots of stages re making sure your outdoor clothes and everything are not contaminated, if it is done perfectly many thousand times and then one single time someone slips up that’s not a conspiracy.


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2020)

A neighbour said he'd decided that the Americans started it and after  some extensive research I came across:









						Shocking! US gave $3.7 million to China's Wuhan lab that conducted coronavirus tests on bats
					

The Wuhan Institute of Virology is believed to have conducted coronavirus experiments on mammals captured from the caves of Yunnan, China, with the US money




					www.businesstoday.in
				






> The US government had reportedly funded $3.7 million to the Chinese laboratory in Wuhan which has been at the centre of speculations surrounding coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> The Wuhan Institute of Virology is believed to have conducted coronavirus experiments on mammals captured from the caves of Yunnan, China, with the US money.



I like this and shall be calling it the American Virus.


----------



## N_igma (May 15, 2020)

I shared one of those articles from the ‘dog breath’ thread on Facebook about capital and pandemics and how capitalism plays a part in how pandemics spread and I specifically said that I was sharing it to counter all the lies and bullshit currently spread about this I.e. Conspiracy theory shite.

And what would you know, the biggest tin-foil hat wearing, David Icke video watching, Chemtrail multidimensional conspiraloon that I am friends with liked it and shared it 

Just goes to show that if it’s anything that sounds remotely different they’ll share it without having a fucking clue what they’re sharing.


----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Has anyone else come across the ‘wearing masks will make you oxygen surpressed and stress your immune system and cause your latent viruses to emerge’ stuff?



The one I've come across is that wearing a mask will supposedly trap the toxins you're supposed to breathe out. When I asked what toxins, I got no answer.



N_igma said:


> I shared one of those articles from the ‘dog breath’ thread on Facebook about capital and pandemics and how capitalism plays a part in how pandemics spread and I specifically said that I was sharing it to counter all the lies and bullshit currently spread about this I.e. Conspiracy theory shite.
> 
> And what would you know, the biggest tin-foil hat wearing, David Icke video watching, Chemtrail multidimensional conspiraloon that I am friends with liked it and shared it
> 
> Just goes to show that if it’s anything that sounds remotely different they’ll share it without having a fucking clue what they’re sharing.



I would have thought that sounded too much like commie talk. Although to be fair I've yet to see one who actually knows what a communist is.


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2020)

You only have to start digging


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> I don’t think the escaped from a lab idea is far fetched tbh. The safety procedures of the people who work there (studying coronaviruses ) are obvs very stringent with lots of stages re making sure your outdoor clothes and everything are not contaminated, if it is done perfectly many thousand times and then one single time someone slips up that’s not a conspiracy.


Conspiracy comes in when you start lying about what happened.  You can build an entire alternative narrative  where the reason it was found at Wuhan cos it was the sort of place where you'd have to lock for it, or an event 6/10 you still end up suspicious of China's data and at that point you are probably hinging on South Korea or Japan as to how things go.


----------



## nyxx (May 16, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Has anyone else come across the ‘wearing masks will make you oxygen surpressed and stress your immune system and cause your latent viruses to emerge’ stuff?



Yes
I had a scroll through an acquaintance’s fb timeline since she popped up in the comments on one of those posters for the mass twat gatherings.
She’s gone way down the rabbit hole. If theres a conspiraloon bingo card she’d have full house for every 48 hours of posting.
The meme she’s shared about oxygen & masks had added spice claiming someone’s son died of inhaling the bacteria off his own teeth or possibly the metal out of his own fillings. I’d have to go find it again for the exact details. Main thrust was don’t wear a mask it’s dangerous.


----------



## bimble (May 16, 2020)

gosub said:


> Conspiracy comes in when you start lying about what happened.  You can build an entire alternative narrative  where the reason it was found at Wuhan cos it was the sort of place where you'd have to lock for it, or an event 6/10 you still end up suspicious of China's data and at that point you are probably hinging on South Korea or Japan as to how things go.


I don’t know what this means. You saying being suspicious of China’s data is conspiracist? Don’t think so. And it’s probably impossible isn’t it to ever know who ‘patient zero’ was whether it was someone working at a lab or someone at that market or something else entirely.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2020)

I see massively boring but sometimes effective snooker player Peter Ebdon has gone loon


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2020)

nyxx said:


> The meme she’s shared about oxygen & masks had added spice claiming someone’s son died of inhaling the bacteria off his own teeth or possibly the metal out of his own fillings. I’d have to go find it again for the exact details. Main thrust was don’t wear a mask it’s dangerous.



behind stuff like this I would expect to find some 4chan-type berk just making up preposterous shite for the laugh of seeing how many people believe and share it. I doubt stuff like this emerges from serious consideration.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 17, 2020)

Look at this utter bollocks pinned up at the entrance to a local beauty spot, ffs. Tinfoil hatter bingo. I ripped it down.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (May 17, 2020)

Appalling grammar.


----------



## spring-peeper (May 17, 2020)

and spelling


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 17, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 213145
> 
> Look at this utter bollocks pinned up at the entrance to a local beauty spot, ffs. Tinfoil hatter bingo. I ripped it down.


I hope you washed your hands afterwards


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2020)

What sort of idiot includes "Trump knows what he's doing" in a *UK-based* poster?  

Does that devisor of the poster imagine Trump has *any* kind of popularity in the UK?
The fucking lunatic!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 17, 2020)

Not quite a full house, now I come to think of it, as there is no exhortation to WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!!1?1!! Still, a sterling effort at lunacy.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

So someone a few doors down from died of the virus. And then some piece of shit loon on FB starts getting all conspiramoist and demands that 'proof' be offered of the involvement of the virus.


----------



## gosub (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2020)

There's a film on PBS America Freeview today called The Virus Hunters.
Must've been made a while back, covered Ebola, Zika and one \I've not heard of - Nippah. which is caused by bats pissing in date palm juice  in Bangladesh.

Its always the bats - Coronavirus, Ebola and Nipah. Funnily enough they're a protecgted species in the UK - not that they get much chance to piss in date juice here.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2020)

A full on conspiracy nut posted up a link to this 'coronavirus is a hoax' website as a credible source to support her 'theory.'

 And it's got the flipping lot: flat earth, Disney 666, anti-vaxx, NASA run by Satanic devil worshipping occultists, iPads causing infertility and much more. 

How can people be so fucking stupid as to be taken in by a site as unhinged as this one:  


			https://thefullertoninformer.com/


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (May 19, 2020)

Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.

Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.


----------



## Yossarian (May 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.
> 
> Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.
> 
> View attachment 213598


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

The evidence mounts up. Spiky  Covid-19 virus particle in the bottom right-hand corner of the Australian $10 note - designed before the first cv case .









						Bizarre coronavirus conspiracy theory involving a $10 note takes hold in Australia
					

Mysterious virus-like symbol is actually country’s national flower




					www.independent.co.uk
				




So that's the Australian government implicated now eh.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2020)

What's the thinking behind shit like this? Does these nutters think the new world order has had a planning meeting and someone's said 'We created a global pandemic in a lab in secret - this musn't get out and alarm the public, so let's just scatter a few random clues about like on obscure countries' bank notes, just to hint at what we're doing, but not the give the whole game away'. Dr Evil nonsense


----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.
> 
> Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.
> 
> View attachment 213598



The sheer fucking arrogance of these people is one of the things that gets me. Those stupid motherfuckers can't even string a logically coherent explanation together, and yet they somehow think that they've got everything figured out? They think the world is some bizarre mish-mash of Stargate SG-1 and the X-Files on crack and bad acid. How the fuck do these people even function?


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.
> 
> Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.
> 
> View attachment 213598



I see three open anti-semitic ones on there, well four if you count Assange (as i think we probably should). Probably more, and the rest of that shit is undoubtedly suffused with it.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.
> 
> Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.
> 
> View attachment 213598


That print is *beyond* miniscule.
So I'll say one thing for these conspiraloons -- they must have an absolutely cracking level of reading vision! 
But as for their discernment levels and sanity levels ......


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Oh my. There appears to be a lot of shit out there, but luckily for us someone has made it in to one neat (not so neat) map.
> 
> Not strictly Covid related but definitely the full conspiraloon.
> 
> View attachment 213598


Yes - this is Graham Hancock sort of stuff. Conspiracy lite.
It brought to mind another huge and less artistically attractive chart.
"The Bridge" is alleged to be a document of the Church of S**entology, but no doubt they would claim it is a conspiracy aimed at them


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)

Yossarian said:


>




At least Milhouse bothered to ascribe a motive to his imaginary tormentors. Which is more than you can say for most conspironauts.


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Yes - this is Graham Hancock sort of stuff. Conspiracy lite.
> It brought to mind another huge and less artistically attractive chart.
> "The Bridge" is alleged to be a document of the Church of S**entology, but no doubt they would claim it is a conspiracy aimed at them
> View attachment 213633



Yes that's what I thought of when I saw it too.


----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Yes - this is Graham Hancock sort of stuff. Conspiracy lite.
> It brought to mind another huge and less artistically attractive chart.
> "The Bridge" is alleged to be a document of the Church of S**entology, but no doubt they would claim it is a conspiracy aimed at them
> View attachment 213633




I think this, along with the previous image, are examples that show up what kind of bureaucratic, repressive nightmare would happen if these cunts were to ever get their hands on any meaningful power. They would inevitably become the very thing that they claim to fight against, because they know of no other way of exercising power.


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2020)

Someone posted a really disrespectful "It's all a lie" with loads of batshit bollocks and there were at least 2 people that said relatives and people they knew had died and the person posting the shite just kept asking them if the people who'd died were given tamiflu and asking them to find out and let them know!!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Someone posted a really disrespectful "It's all a lie" with loads of batshit bollocks and there were at least 2 people that said relatives and people they knew had died and the person posting the shite just kept asking them if the people who'd died were given tamiflu and asking them to find out and let them know!!


I nearly lost my rag when some fucking ignorant piece of loonshit on FB suggested that 'independent verification' was necessary to prove that my neighbour really did die from COVID-19, with the implication that the doctors were involved in some sort of cover up.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I nearly lost my rag when some fucking ignorant piece of loonshit on FB suggested that 'independent verification' was necessary to prove that my neighbour really did die from COVID-19, with the implication that the doctors were involved in some sort of cover up.



All the doctors on the planet are in on it, somehow. Apart from one chiropractor or something.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2020)

I'm in a safeguarding leads' forum right now and it turns out that conspiracy theories and theorists are presenting all kinds of additional safeguarding risks to children and young people in lockdown. Doubly, triply so for our students who all have additional needs and are so, so vulnerable. I'm furious.


----------



## spring-peeper (May 21, 2020)

Nearly half of all Canadians believe at least one COVID-19 myth, study finds
					

More than half of all respondents said they felt they could 'easily distinguish misinformation from fact' despite many believing in a myth or conspiracy about COVID-19.



					ottawa.ctvnews.ca


----------



## 8ball (May 21, 2020)

editor said:


> A full on conspiracy nut posted up a link to this 'coronavirus is a hoax' website as a credible source to support her 'theory.'
> 
> And it's got the flipping lot: flat earth, Disney 666, anti-vaxx, NASA run by Satanic devil worshipping occultists, iPads causing infertility and much more.
> 
> ...



Made me chuckle that they think the purpose of "CV-19" (sic) is to "wipe out the middle classes".


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

What fucks me off about these idiots is that they never stop going on and on about some particular IMPORTANT thing that REVEALS THE TRUTH and angrily berate anyone who doesn't immediately answer every one of their questions - but as soon as their VERY IMPORTANT claim becomes unsustainable n the face of overwhelming science and research  - WHOOSH! It's never mentioned again.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2020)

I hate it when they say DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH as if ten minutes’ googling carries more weight than the findings of an international body of experts


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate it when they say DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH as if *ten minutes’ googling* carries more weight than the findings of an international body of experts



Takes about that much time to google enough to debunk their idiocy completely, anyway


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate it when they say DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH as if ten minutes’ googling carries more weight than the findings of an international body of experts


Ah, but a random YouTube video from some bloke with 'Dr' in his name (usually retired) clearly carries more weight than the findings of an international body of experts anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2020)

editor said:


> What fucks me off about these idiots is that they never stop going on and on about some particular IMPORTANT thing that REVEALS THE TRUTH and angrily berate anyone who doesn't immediately answer every one of their questions - but as soon as their VERY IMPORTANT claim becomes unsustainable n the face of overwhelming science and research  - WHOOSH! It's never mentioned again.



There's one twat on a pirate radio board, who I've put straight with some facts on various occasions.

When the penny drops that he's out of his depth, he just closes the conversation with - 'you believe what you want, and I'll believe what I want', followed by complete silence.  

But, it's fun leaving him looking like a complete twat.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's one twat on a pirate radio board, who I've put straight with some facts on various occasions.
> 
> When the penny drops that he's out of his depth, he just closes the conversation with - 'you believe what you want, and I'll believe what I want', followed by complete silence.


Ah, the standard cop out line.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## nyxx (May 22, 2020)

Someone else sharing a video with a Dr Dolores Cahill.
Someone previously mentioned her background being somewhat murky, does anyone have useful links to show this?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Someone else sharing a video with a Dr Dolores Cahill.
> Someone previously mentioned her background being somewhat murky, does anyone have useful links to show this?











						Factcheck: After you’ve had COVID-19 are you immune for life? - Infotagion
					

UNCONFIRMED: DO NOT SHARE CLAIM: After you’ve had COVID-19 are you immune for life?




					infotagion.com
				











						Facebook and YouTube took 7 days to remove an hour-long viral video filled with COVID-19 conspiracies
					

The 67-minute video earned thousands of views peddling false claims about Bill Gates, COVID-19 immunity and hydroxychloroquine.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2020)

For her to claim 'patients who have recovered from COVID-19 are immune for life' is crazy, there's no evidence to support that, as it's too new, there is however some evidence surfacing that suggests the opposite.



> A chief concern is that coronaviruses do not tend to trigger long-lasting immunity. About a quarter of common colds are caused by human coronaviruses, but the immune response fades so rapidly that people can become reinfected the next year.
> 
> Researchers at Oxford University recently analysed blood from recovered Covid-19 patients and found that levels of IgG antibodies – those responsible for longer-lasting immunity – rose steeply in the first month of infection but then began to fall again.
> 
> Last week, scientists at Rockefeller University in New York found that most people who recovered from Covid-19 without going into hospital did not make many killer antibodies against the virus.



LINK


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 23, 2020)

I wonder what a _real_ pandemic would look like? I mean, if this one is a huge hoax, how would a real one differ from this one? 

And how do they explain the bodies in the streets in Guayaquil? Did they get killed by the authorities to support the hoax? If so, why in such an out of the way spot?

I know the conspiracists are working with a very limited palette but how can they simultaneously believed in their superior intelligence (both meanings ) and also be so lacking in common sense?


The woman I mentioned in the OP keeps emailing me links (most of whcih have now appeared on this thread) , all without any comment. Which is great becasue it means there’s no invitation for me to comment in return. But I think she feels that she’s doing me a service by increasing my access to information.

Cos that’s the other thing, they seem to think no one else has access to the stuff they’re reading, and if only we did, we would also see the troof.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I know the conspiracists are working with a very limited palette but how can they simultaneously believed in their superior intelligence (both meanings ) and also be so lacking in common sense?



:whistles:



> The woman I mentioned in the OP keeps emailing me links (most of whcih have now appeared on this thread) , all without any comment. Which is great becasue it means there’s no invitation for me to comment in return. But I think she feels that she’s doing me a service by increasing my access to information.



Possibly respond "Haha thanks for the link, yes bollocks isn't it. I can't believe people agree with this shit "?


----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2020)

This methodology is weird (four options for agree, only one for disagree)









						Conspiracy beliefs reduce the following of government coronavirus guidance | University of Oxford
					

A new study from the University of Oxford shows that people who hold coronavirus conspiracy beliefs are less likely to comply with social distancing guidelines or take-up future vaccines.




					www.ox.ac.uk


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2020)

[rekil's reply was on the cumming's thread but better fits here]



rekil said:


> Wild speculation is Murray's default setting. He has also claimed that it was the jews who poisoned the skripals. He is loonosphere scum.


Clive '_get on your knees bitch' _Lewis has been circulating  this Murray guff.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 25, 2020)

You'll see patterns anywhere with enough LSD


----------



## CH1 (May 25, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> [rekil's reply was on the cumming's thread but better fits here]
> 
> 
> Clive '_get on your knees bitch' _Lewis has been circulating  this Murray guff.



Craig Murray's website gives a more verbose explanation - and then offers this:
_UPDATED: I should never be surprised by the puerile nature of debate on the internet, but I frequently am. There appears to be organised pushback stating that this article is only speculation. Of course it is. It states a number of facts not generally known, and wonders if there is a connection. It does not claim to have proof Cummings visited GSK, let alone of what he did when there. But both GSK and Cummings are known bad actors. _

On Twitter a conspiracy enthusiast piled in with this:


Nice to know even Beelzebub himself is now co-opted into the situation - but then again wasn't Blair on Marr or Newsnight the other day furiously advocating for vaccine research?
It might be interesting if Wikileaks suddenly turned up tax haven info on funding sources for the Blair Trusts.

Edited to include link to Craig Murray's original article Why Barnard Castle - Craig Murray


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2020)

Haven't carefully read thread but it's my belief that a different Boris Johnson emerged from hospital than went in, they've substituted a false Johnson for the real one just like they did all those years ago with paul mccartney. And the reason cummings can't go is fear that if he get sacked he'll introduce proof into the public arena. He'll either be killed or stay forever a cancer at the heart of government


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 26, 2020)

You know, I'm sure I've seen a photo of him crossing Abbey Road with bare feet since he got out! 😲


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 26, 2020)

My sister says Cummings has the piss tapes.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

He's been taking the piss tapes?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 26, 2020)

They can’t get rid of him because he knows all the things.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I wonder what a _real_ pandemic would look like? I mean, if this one is a huge hoax, how would a real one differ from this one?
> 
> And how do they explain the bodies in the streets in Guayaquil? Did they get killed by the authorities to support the hoax? If so, why in such an out of the way spot?



A White Helmets working holiday


----------



## extra dry (May 27, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> You'll see patterns anywhere with enough LSD


I would have to run a test, send me a few pages of tabs, and i ll get back to you by july


----------



## editor (May 29, 2020)

Interesting piece here 
















						Medical conspiracy theories and COVID-19
					

The COVID-19 pandemic has spawned almost innumerable conspiracy theories, and conspiracists like the antivaccine movement have joined forces with COVID-19 conspiracy theorists. To combat the prolifera



					sciencebasedmedicine.org


----------



## two sheds (May 29, 2020)

Ending up with 'Actual Conspiracy'


----------



## Shechemite (May 30, 2020)

“The drug and vaccine companies, and their medical lackeys, hate hydroxychloroquine not only because Trump promotes its and was even taking it as a preventive. Trump is promoting hydroxychloroquine because it truly is a _populist_ drug—one that is affordable and helpful to ordinary people but does nothing to enrich the elite in medicine, science, government, and the drug industry.”









						The Elite Strikes Back Against Trump's Populist Drug | Psychiatric Drug Facts
					

On May 16, 2020, the esteemed British journal, Lancet, attacked Donald Trump and urged us Americans to elect a different president for 2021. [...] The Lancet wants Trump to be non-partisan, meaning pa




					breggin.com


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I wonder what a _real_ pandemic would look like? I mean, if this one is a huge hoax, how would a real one differ from this one?
> 
> And how do they explain the bodies in the streets in Guayaquil? Did they get killed by the authorities to support the hoax? If so, why in such an out of the way spot?
> 
> ...


That's my pet hate when some LoonTroofProclaimer just posts up some shitty video from some FuckNut channel with the presumption that No Comment Is Needed because it's like, so obvious that the author of  FuckNut channel has simply nailed the dispute beyond doubt.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “The drug and vaccine companies, and their medical lackeys, hate hydroxychloroquine not only because Trump promotes its and was even taking it as a preventive. Trump is promoting hydroxychloroquine because it truly is a _populist_ drug—one that is affordable and helpful to ordinary people but does nothing to enrich the elite in medicine, science, government, and the drug industry.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is a geriatric delinquent toe-rag. Prior to the discovery of  Coronovirus he made a living out of psychiatric medication scares - including my and Stephen Fry's drug of choice Alert 6: Lithium in Our Drinking Water? The Real Danger from this Threat! | Psychiatric Drug Facts


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent stuff





> *4. Conviction something’s wrong*
> Conspiracy theorists may occasionally abandon specific ideas when they become untenable. But those revisions tend not to change their overall conclusion that “something must be wrong” and that the official account is based on deception.
> 
> When “Plandemic” filmmaker Mikki Willis was asked if he really believed COVID-19 was intentionally started for profit, his response was “I don’t know, to be clear, if it’s an intentional or naturally occurring situation. I have no idea.”
> ...





> *5. Persecuted victim*
> Conspiracy theorists think of themselves as the victims of organized persecution. “Plandemic” further ratchets up the persecuted victimhood by characterizing the entire world population as victims of a vast deception, which is disseminated by the media and even ourselves as unwitting accomplices.
> 
> At the same time, conspiracy theorists see themselves as brave heroes taking on the villainous conspirators.












						Coronavirus, 'Plandemic' and the seven traits of conspiratorial thinking
					

Conspiracy theories about COVID-19, such as those advanced in the video ‘Plandemic,’ tend to pull from the same playbook. Recognizing that can help keep you from falling for this kind of thinking.




					theconversation.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Jun 3, 2020)

Worth a read this, on how much money people (including David Icke and Marty1's 'London Real') have been making by peddling and platforming these ideas. 








						Cash for conspiracies: How David Icke, 'alternative' media and tech giants make money from coronavirus conspiracies - Press Gazette
					

David Icke has a theory about why Iran was badly hit by coronavirus in March. Sort of. “We have a country targeted by America, targeted by Israel – Iran,” says the professional conspiracy theorist in an interview with ‘alternative’ media outlet London Real. “And as this virus came out of China...




					pressgazette.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2020)

woah i'm confused


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> woah i'm confused


He's Benjamin's son and is always banging on about how his dad is being persecuted by shadowy forces choreographed by Sinister Puppet Master Soros, and anyway That Money Was Just Resting In His Account etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> He's Benjamin's son and is always banging on about how his dad is being persecuted by shadowy forces choreographed by Sinister Puppet Master Soros, and anyway That Money Was Just Resting In His Account etc.


I got that he's the son but I've only ever encountered Soros as a hate figure for anti-semites - hence my confusion


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I got that he's the son but I've only ever encountered Soros as a hate figure for anti-semites - hence my confusion


I think you're looking for neat rational explanations in places where there is only bat shit and hydroxychloroquine fumes


----------



## gosub (Jun 4, 2020)

There are now 500,000 negative tweets about George Soros every day. Many claim he's funding George Floyd protests. - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The number soared last week from 20,000 per day, the Anti-Defamation League said.




					www.jta.org


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 4, 2020)

In the above JTA article, this loon's Twitter is quoted  :




			
				Some Twazzock said:
			
		

> James Woods
> *✔*
> #Antifa is merely a pawn in the plan engineered by Soros and the Deep State. The Obama/Ayers/Alinsky/Cloward-Piven/Clinton strategy has always been to provoke, destabilize, and then rebuild a “socialist nirvana” from the ashes.



I was wondering what it was that made me think (for the last thirty-odd years) that all conspiracy theorists are completely barking, no exceptions


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 4, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> In the above JTA article, this loon's Twitter is quoted


In fairness he was very good in Videodrome. But maybe he thought it was a documentary.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 4, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> In fairness he was very good in Videodrome. But maybe he thought it was a documentary.



I was assuming that given the lunacy, the tweet was from a different James Woods than the more well known one!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Excellent stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hadn't actually seen any of the plandemic stuff before. Pretty distressing to see something so obviously half-arsed gaining so much ground. But of course the actual content is almost completely irrelevant with this stuff; hence the blatant recycling of tropes, connections made with zero reference to evidence or causality etc etc.


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 4, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I was assuming that given the lunacy, the tweet was from a different James Woods than the more well known one!


 'Real James Woods' really is the real one. For real even. In fact so much is he a Real One that he transcends our 'mere' reality. 

It probably makes me a bad person but I find it hard to get angry about his interminable stream of bollocks. At one level he 'does twitter well' for what that's worth - I guess it plays to the fact that he always was a bit of a ham. And while I don't have any illusion that anyone's form of expression is ever fully transparent or unfiltered it's kind of refreshing not to have to worry about subtext.


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2020)

I've now heard three different people say that they know for a fact that someone has died of stroke/heart attack/whatever but have Covid 19 'stamped on their bodybag' (therefore the death figures are false). Given that death certificates not bodybags are what are counted by the ONS is there any chance that this myth has its roots in some real infection control measure in hospitals?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've now heard three different people say that they know for a fact that someone has died of stroke/heart attack/whatever but have Covid 19 'stamped on their bodybag' (therefore the death figures are false). Given that death certificates not bodybags are what are counted by the ONS is there any chance that this myth has its roots in some real infection control measure in hospitals?


I would have said it was perfectly possible for a stroke or a heart attack to be caused by Covid - given the fact that the lung problems are supposed to be caused by blood clots in the lungs. 

On a more cynical note it wouldn't surprise me if the NHS ad over-ordered body bags "stamped with Covid-19" and therefore was using up the stock. But I haven't been in a hospital mortuary to say. Sounds more like wild speculation to me.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've now heard three different people say that they know for a fact that someone has died of stroke/heart attack/whatever but have Covid 19 'stamped on their bodybag' (therefore the death figures are false). Given that death certificates not bodybags are what are counted by the ONS is there any chance that this myth has its roots in some real infection control measure in hospitals?



I always like to ask those kind of twats where the hell they think all the extra corpses are coming from. It can easily be confirmed that during the first peak, mortuaries across the world were running out of room. It's also pretty damn obvious when you look at the statistics concerning excess deaths, which show that they far outstrip the numbers corresponding to previous flu seasons.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I always like to ask those kind of twats where the hell they think all the extra corpses are coming from. It can easily be confirmed that during the first peak, mortuaries across the world were running out of room. It's also pretty damn obvious when you look at the statistics concerning excess deaths, which show that they far outstrip the numbers corresponding to previous flu seasons.



that Panorama documentary a couple of weeks back where they featured an undertaker was pretty bleak, bodies stacked up in containers. Suggest they watch that.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> *I've now heard three different people say that they know for a fact that someone has died of stroke/heart attack/whatever but have Covid 19 'stamped on their bodybag'* (therefore the death figures are false). Given that death certificates not bodybags are what are counted by the ONS is there any chance that this myth has its roots in some real infection control measure in hospitals?





CH1 said:


> *I would have said it was perfectly possible for a stroke or a heart attack to be caused by Covid - given the fact that the lung problems are supposed to be caused by blood clots in the lungs.*
> 
> On a more cynical note it wouldn't surprise me if the NHS ad over-ordered body bags "stamped with Covid-19" and therefore was using up the stock. But I haven't been in a hospital mortuary to say. Sounds more like wild speculation to me.



I had the same with two different people. Is everybody presenting at hospital with these conditions being tested for Covid? Even if they do test positive, does it conclude it caused their death?


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> that Panorama documentary a couple of weeks back where they featured an undertaker was pretty bleak, bodies stacked up in containers. Suggest they watch that.



Bumped into a bloke I know who sells mortuary refrigeration,  decent bloke so didn't mention until asked but he'd done 5 years worth of business this year and that was in early May


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> I had the same with two different people. Is everybody presenting at hospital with these conditions being tested for Covid? Even if they do test positive, does it conclude it caused their death?


I doubt it. Its a different department. If someone was brought in with heart failure seems unlikely they would be tested for Covid. The first job would be to resuscitate them and if that failed they'd be off to the mortuary. Covid testing would be for respiratory cases - on the way in.
We need someone on the hospital inside posting here - but they would probably be too busy, tired and even depressed.
This guy got a lot of airtime a while back. Maybe he got told to tone it downl.  








						Norfolk doctor on how the coronavirus battle is taking its toll | ITV News
					

Fola Opatola and his wife have spoken to ITV Anglia about how he's juggling home life with his hospital work. | ITV News Anglia




					www.itv.com


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> I had the same with two different people. Is everybody presenting at hospital with these conditions being tested for Covid? Even if they do test positive, does it conclude it caused their death?



At the daily briefings they are quite open about the covid death rates including everyone who had tested positive and died.  Due to so many deaths being amongst those who have a lot of co-morbidity its virtually impossible to say what one thing (if it was one thing) that caused death.  Nothing being hidden in regard to that, you've got to collect data and that means you have to clearly define what that data you are collecting.

Also deaths can be covid related even if that person didn't have the virus.  In the past few months some people would have died from things such as heart attacks and strokes that maybe could be saved had they presented at hospital.  Fear of the hospital being just one factor why some people didn't.  The virus can kill in many ways.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 9, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> At the daily briefings they are quite open about the covid death rates including everyone who had tested positive and died.  Due to so many deaths being amongst those who have a lot of co-morbidity its virtually impossible to say what one thing (if it was one thing) that caused death.  Nothing being hidden in regard to that, you've got to collect data and that means you have to clearly define what that data you are collecting.
> 
> *Also deaths can be covid related even if that person didn't have the virus.  In the past few months some people would have died from things such as heart attacks and strokes that maybe could be saved had they presented at hospital.  Fear of the hospital being just one factor why some people didn't.  The virus can kill in many ways.*



Very interesting point. However I think its extremely misleading to report such people as "dying of Covid-19".


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 9, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I doubt it. Its a different department. If someone was brought in with heart failure seems unlikely they would be tested for Covid. The first job would be to resuscitate them and if that failed they'd be off to the mortuary. Covid testing would be for respiratory cases - on the way in.
> We need someone on the hospital inside posting here - but they would probably be too busy, tired and even depressed.
> This guy got a lot of airtime a while back. Maybe he got told to tone it downl.
> 
> ...



Just ended up talking to someone in a queue for the bank. Uncle died of a heart attack  - after being labelled as a Covid death, her mother had to push for an investigation, only to be told said uncle did not test positive for the virus 

In addition, my friends mother (recovering from cancer) presented with coughing symptoms. Tested and initially told she was clear, only to be told a week later she is positive. Thankfully, she appears to be fine now but honestly cant say I have much faith in the testing or deaths rates reported.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've now heard three different people say that they know for a fact that someone has died of stroke/heart attack/whatever but have Covid 19 'stamped on their bodybag'



Sounds like bollocks, as if someone in the hospital has got a load of rubber stamps made up for different causes of death: CAR CRASH, COVID, FELL OFF A LADDER, JUST UNLUCKY etc.


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Sounds like bollocks, as if someone in the hospital has got a load of rubber stamps made up for different causes of death: CAR CRASH, COVID, FELL OFF A LADDER, JUST UNLUCKY etc.


Well exactly. And I doubt body bags have anything to do with death certificates or causes of death. What I did think was maybe bodybags from hospitals or wards with C19 on them might be marked in some way for the benefit of the undertakers and their infection control measures and that it had been misunderstood at some level. But maybe it is just made up bollocks.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Very interesting point. However I think its extremely misleading to report such people as "dying of Covid-19".



I don't think anyone is, I'm certainly not.  I was just using it as an example in which the virus can contribute to deaths which may not have happened under normal circumstances.  There are a lot of numbers around at the moment but the government briefing specifically talks about people who have died and tested positive.  The comparison of that number to the excess death number is interesting.


----------



## Supine (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Seeing as people are really into the bodybag issue, although HSJ says bodybags are not essential for moving deceased bodies where the cause of death in Covid, nevertheless government guidance does seem to suggest this is necessary if a coffin is not immediately used. Guidance for care of the deceased with suspected or confirmed coronavirus (COVID-19)
It seems that a typical design is https://b11c2fe7-2350-4ac7-9485-047...d/eacbe0_e1b37d9403094c129d58a3ffc5955f95.pdf
There are a range of these ironically sourced from - China, via Didsbury in South Manchester.





						PPE Product Listing - PPE Dedicated Supply Channel
					






					www.ppe-dedicated-supply-channel.co.uk
				



You will see that the bodybag has a document pouch - but no mention of whether a COVID warning can be stamped on.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 10, 2020)

Bannon teaming up with Falun Gong 

I told you this was going to happen


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 10, 2020)

CCP vs Falun Gong. Psychiatry is geopolitical


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Approx three months too late. Useless, useless,  irresponsible fuckers

Twitter starts fact-checking COVID-19 and 5G tweets


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2020)

We had this one yet?


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2020)

Someone's done a bit of digging on the 'Coronavirus' in that pic and they reckon it's an advert for spaghetti.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeh that's what they're telling _you_ 

What country is famed for spaghetti? 
And what country in the EU has worst coronavirus figures? Eh eh?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 12, 2020)

Voley said:


> Someone's done a bit of digging on the 'Coronavirus' in that pic and they reckon it's an advert for spaghetti.


that's my bolognese out the window then.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

I was listening to the soundtrack of Full Metal Jacket yesterday, which has some wonderful ambient synth tracks by someone called Abigail Mead who, it turns out, is actually Stanley Kubrick's daughter Vivian Kubrick - this seems to be the only music she's ever released so I thought I'd check if she was on twitter so I could ask her if there was more... and she is. But I don't want to ask her anything anymore - it's a wall of full on MAGA conspiracy theory, Bill Gates vax rage, BLM race hate stuff... These people's brains are actually broken aren't they? It's horrifying.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was listening to the soundtrack of Full Metal Jacket yesterday, which has some wonderful ambient synth tracks by someone called Abigail Mead who, it turns out, is actually Stanley Kubrick's daughter Vivian Kubrick - this seems to be the only music she's ever released so I thought I'd check if she was on twitter so I could ask her if there was more... and she is. But I don't want to ask her anything anymore - it's a wall of full on MAGA conspiracy theory, Bill Gates vax rage, BLM race hate stuff... These people's brains are actually broken aren't they? It's horrifying.


This bit of her Wikipedia entry is interesting:
In August 2010, her family announced that since 1999 she had been involved in the Church of Scientology and has been estranged from her family since then. Her family was concerned that she did not attend the funeral of her sister, Anya Kubrick, in 2009, nor meet with her earlier while she was dying of cancer.[6]


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was listening to the soundtrack of Full Metal Jacket yesterday, which has some wonderful ambient synth tracks by someone called Abigail Mead who, it turns out, is actually Stanley Kubrick's daughter Vivian Kubrick - this seems to be the only music she's ever released so I thought I'd check if she was on twitter so I could ask her if there was more... and she is. But I don't want to ask her anything anymore - it's a wall of full on MAGA conspiracy theory, Bill Gates vax rage, BLM race hate stuff... These people's brains are actually broken aren't they? It's horrifying.


jesus - i sneaked a peak and lasted about 15 seconds - psyops nonsense and full on racism


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> View attachment 216876


I'm going to get that printed poster size for work


----------



## Doodler (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was listening to the soundtrack of Full Metal Jacket yesterday, which has some wonderful ambient synth tracks by someone called Abigail Mead who, it turns out, is actually Stanley Kubrick's daughter Vivian Kubrick - this seems to be the only music she's ever released so I thought I'd check if she was on twitter so I could ask her if there was more... and she is. But I don't want to ask her anything anymore - it's a wall of full on MAGA conspiracy theory, Bill Gates vax rage, BLM race hate stuff... These people's brains are actually broken aren't they? It's horrifying.


 
Not too surprising that one of Stanley Kubrik's children turned out intense with an obsessive streak.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Not too surprising that one of Stanley Kubrik's children turned out intense with an obsessive streak.



From that Twitter link, which I regret checking now, she's a full-on lunatic!
As should be obvious within a couple of minutes, to anyone who isn't one too


----------



## Doodler (Jun 12, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> From that Twitter link, which I regret checking now, she's a full-on lunatic!
> As should be obvious within a couple of minutes, to anyone who isn't one too



Come on, she can probably keep things at the small talk level for at least 15 seconds.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 13, 2020)

21k followers.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2020)

Some of them out today, and 5g of course
loons trying to get their personal cause heard, over their fellow loons


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2020)

Our local Vodafone mast was burnt down by arsonists


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2020)

Er


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2020)

Part of the conspiraloons obsession with Greta Thurnberg is that shes autistic. Right wing conspiraloons have some weird issue with Autism


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2020)

As do left-wing conspiraloons tbf. 

But left-wing wankers (like our man Topcat) are more into yer man here Andrei Snezhnevsky - Wikipedia than they are L Ron Hubbard  L. Ron Hubbard - Wikipedia


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 15, 2020)

A mate of mine has something to do with the civil service and mobile phone networks - I had a natter with him on my state sanctioned exercise the other day - he was "not particularly upset" about this, which seems to have slipped under my radar.

3 years.  They have another couple of cases in the pipeline too.  









						Coronavirus: Man jailed for 5G phone mast arson attack
					

Michael Whitty, 47, believed erroneous online theories linking the 5G phone masts to coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> I was listening to the soundtrack of Full Metal Jacket yesterday, which has some wonderful ambient synth tracks by someone called Abigail Mead who, it turns out, is actually Stanley Kubrick's daughter Vivian Kubrick - this seems to be the only music she's ever released so I thought I'd check if she was on twitter so I could ask her if there was more... and she is. But I don't want to ask her anything anymore - it's a wall of full on MAGA conspiracy theory, Bill Gates vax rage, BLM race hate stuff... These people's brains are actually broken aren't they? It's horrifying.


I had a bit of twitter back-and-forth with her few years back (probably for similar reasons - it's a decent soundtrack), and even in those pre-Trump days it was all a bit strong


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2020)

Through the fucking door.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Just ended up talking to someone in a queue for the bank. Uncle died of a heart attack  - after being labelled as a Covid death, her mother had to push for an investigation, only to be told said uncle did not test positive for the virus


It is possible to have the Covid-19 disease and even die from it while no longer testing positive for the virus. The virus and disease are different things with the virus causing the disease. Even when the virus is gone the damage it has done can remain.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 16, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> View attachment 217848View attachment 217849View attachment 217850
> Through the fucking door.



From a Bill Gates loon as much as anything else


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2020)

Didn't even spell koch right.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2020)

UKcolumn rang a bell so I looked it up. On the home page the third or fourth article down was Beeley. It's a small world.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2020)

The thing I'm finding really hard with my mate who is a conspiraloon is that anything I respond to cannot come from anything he considers mainstream media. BBC? Lies. Guardian? Lies. Wikipedia? Lies. Snopes? Lies. The Lancet? Lies.

But a 2 hr Youtube video from an Osteopath who has been reprimanded by various health bodies and has even been implicated in the deaths of cancer patients? The truth.

You literally cannot win the argument because only his side is coming from people who tell the truth. It's impossible.

He know thinks that 'they are winning because even old mates like us are arguing' and it's all about division in society.


----------



## prunus (Jun 16, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The thing I'm finding really hard with my mate who is a conspiraloon is that anything I respond to cannot come from anything he considers mainstream media. BBC? Lies. Guardian? Lies. Wikipedia? Lies. Snopes? Lies. The Lancet? Lies.
> 
> But a 2 hr Youtube video from an Osteopath who has been reprimanded by various health bodies and has even been implicated in the deaths of cancer patients? The truth.
> 
> ...



For a suitably nebulous definition of ‘they’, ‘they’ are always winning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2020)

souljacker, that's exactly the same as my now ex-mate, any old bollocks found online to back-up his batshit ideas is the truth, and everything else is lies.

I found trying to have a conversation with him was like knocking my head against the wall, it got seriously wearing, hence blocking his number.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The thing I'm finding really hard with my mate who is a conspiraloon is that anything I respond to cannot come from anything he considers mainstream media. BBC? Lies. Guardian? Lies. Wikipedia? Lies. Snopes? Lies. The Lancet? Lies.
> 
> But a 2 hr Youtube video from an Osteopath who has been reprimanded by various health bodies and has even been implicated in the deaths of cancer patients? The truth.
> 
> You literally cannot win the argument because only his side is coming from people who tell the truth. It's impossible.



That's cult-like too. It's a sort of self-referencing, circular thought system. They think using cult terms and cult definitions of words, and eventually they can't think outside that. Any statements from someone outside the authority figures are suspect. 

Because they don't trust anyone on the outside, with cults a main way of cutting through that is pointing out inconsistencies in the authority's writings. Even they can be explained away though as 'later research' or 'you're just misunderstanding it'. It also means you have to read through the shit to find the inconsistencies.  

I have a couple of mates who are into conspiracy theories and we just don't discuss them, otherwise the friendship would be short lived. I just hope they come out the other side.


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a long standing conspiracy obsessed colleague and I haven't returned his call in over three months. He's the highest risk imaginable for Covid and he's been out and about so I'm guessing he doesn't believe in it.

I used to have a colleague who was alien obsessed though, he was worse. All human evolution and development was down to aliens. He once pushed me for an 'alternative' (ie. not aliens) explanation for evolution and I said something like 'background radiation in the universe causes mutations in dna which are then subject to natural selection' following which _he_ started taking the piss out of _me_ for believing in "cosmic rays"  Some people are just too far gone.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> I have a long standing conspiracy obsessed colleague and I haven't returned his call in over three months. He's the highest risk imaginable for Covid and he's been out and about so I'm guessing he doesn't believe in it.
> 
> I used to have a colleague who was alien obsessed though, he was worse. All human evolution and development was down to aliens. He once pushed me for an 'alternative' (ie. not aliens) explanation for evolution and I said something like 'background radiation in the universe causes mutations in dna which are then subject to natural selection' following which _he_ started taking the piss out of _me_ for believing in "cosmic rays"  Some people are just too far gone.


Tbf if you say man after cosmic rays it sounds proper woo.


----------



## prunus (Jun 16, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Tbf if you say man after cosmic rays it sounds proper woo.



Need a ‘like (comma)’ before it as well


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 16, 2020)

I've got a couple of friends who has been posting increasingly far right shit as a result of covid conspiracy world. I have really tried patiently engaging - "have you watched this video? Do you know this guy used to lead an actual fascist party?" "I know you agree with these guys on covid, but did you see they're also slating black lives matter in this one?" but they are so far gone it's pointless. Won't accept any of it is right wing. More and more angry that I am a "trained monkey parroting the official line". Eventually told I am gaslighting them. It's horrific. The UK Column bullshit is especially devoured and it's so awful - paranoid far right middle aged men posing as expert undercover journalists. I don't get how people are so politically illiterate and so easily drawn into this web of shit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 16, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> I don't get how people are so politically illiterate and so easily drawn into this web of shit.



Too stupid to assess the quality of sources properly?? 

AKA  neither actusl historians, nor trained researchers


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 16, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Too stupid to assess the quality of sources properly??
> 
> AKA  neither actusl historians, nor trained researchers


It's not stupidity, it's more a belief system. They leaned in this direction anyway and now have fully committed to the cult. Theres just no point using logic, which just drives me insane, because tbh that's the only way I see the world.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 16, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> It's not stupidity, it's more a belief system. They leaned in this direction anyway and now have fully committed to the cult. Theres just no point using logic, which just drives me insane, because tbh that's the only way I see the world.



To be more fair than I want to be, it can take a _certain type_ of ultra-smartness, and big-style, to both ignore logic and evidence to that level, and also to commit to a belief system so far out-there as to encompass all that bpllocks you reported up there!  

I'm too stupid to do the same


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2020)

I posted this last Monday, on another thread, that had gone off topic a bit, discussing conspiracy nonsense.



cupid_stunt said:


> Well, I am glad I am not the only one who knows someone that has disappeared down this rabbit hole, a good mate of 30+ years has totally lost the plot.
> 
> Actually, I should say ex-mate, I can't deal with him anymore, I've blocked his number.



Anyway, he's just phoned me using his son's phone.   

He made no comment on why he was using his son's phone, i.e. he couldn't reach me on his, and went straight off on one - how this is a 'plandemic' by the Americans and those controlling the banks & world's money (that'll be the Jews, I guess), how the deaths registered are just made-up & all lies, blah, blah, fucking blah. 

I tried to talk sense to him, but he wasn't having it, *because he knows THE REAL TRUTH!1!!1!!!!*

I said, 'Alan, mate, you have disappeared down an internet rabbit hole', his reply, 'charming' and he hang up, and so another number blocked, hopefully that'll will be the end of that.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 22, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I posted this last Monday, on another thread, that had gone off topic a bit, discussing conspiracy nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can hope, but as holder of the truth can they really let you wallow in your ignorance?
I give it a fortnight at the outside.


----------



## krink (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's the whole lot in one handy wall chart


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2020)

I've just watched 'Viral: The 5G Conspiracy Theory' on the iplayer - Viral: The 5G Conspiracy Theory

I would seriously recommend watching this, it's fucking nuts. 

Apparently 22% of 16 to 24-year-olds think 5G is linked to Covid-19.    How the hell have we ended-up with so many uneducated potatoes?  

Nearly 100 masts have been set on fire in the UK, since March, one person that got caught has been sent down for 3 years, for arson, the fucking twat.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2020)

There's stuff round the Twittersphere lately connected with Piers Corbyn and someone new to me - Dr Kevin Corbett.
They have sent Boris an ultimatum:


This in itself seems dubious - because according to Wikipedia the Koch Postulates were analytical tests for bacterial infections such as cholera and tuberculosis in the 1870s.

Of course Wikipedia is no doubt subsidised by Bill Gates and the vaccination mob - so maybe their article is just a plant? Koch's postulates - Wikipedia

We all know Piers Corbyn - but "Dr" Kevin Corbett? He seems to be a nurse from his CV above - and to have studied for a Ph D at South Bank with Jeffrey Weekes - an emminent gay activist and sociologist.
Then there is the Art degree from Reading and the Diploma from the Slade.

Kevin Corbett has recently been welcomed as a guest commentator on the Unity News Network (?) on youtube.
according to this interview Kevin (and no doubt Piers) will be demonstrating later today against masks.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2020)

Why do we not have a facepalm 'Like'?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 19, 2020)

The PM's son is a changeling:


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2020)

Sigh















						Hundreds gather in Hyde Park to protest against wearing masks
					

Hundreds of people have gathered in Hyde Park in central London to protest against wearing masks.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2020)

How do they feel about having to breathe through a tube?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2020)

NoXion said:


> How do they feel about being a tube?



Corrected for you


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2020)

This picture was in the Metro on the day after the demo (20 July 20)
I thought it captured the zeitgeist in the manner of Otto Dix
Sorry about the quality - nothing online - this is a scan


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2020)

CH1 said:


> This picture was in the Metro on the day after the demo (20 July 20)
> I thought it captured the zeitgeist in the manner of Otto Dix
> Sorry about the quality - nothing online - this is a scan
> View attachment 223095



Why does a protester about masks have the coolest mask going?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2020)

Fucking Dellingpole in the thick of it all according to that article. Contrarian media slime now aligning with the worst new age halfwit and anti-science loons. What a world.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Fucking Dellingpole in the thick of it all according to that article. Contrarian media slime now aligning with the worst new age halfwit and anti-science loons. What a world.


What I find odd is how over the last few years people like him have been elevated to the status of official guest on BBC Question Time, BBC Radio Any Questions and BBC TV and Sky News "The Papers" newspaper reviews, both late night and in the morning.

The BBC - which we pay for - has normalised their barmy views, Brexit of course in the lead.

Timandra Harkness, one of the new libertarian shouty types now seems to be on her second series with Radio 4.
Here she is sticking her oar into the idea of Covid monitoring by app. Not that it worked anyway - Boris's faith in technology is the sublime faith of a Latin educated polymath before the invention of electricity
Can your smartphone crack Covid? - UnHerd


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 25, 2020)

Local TV stations across the country set to air discredited 'Plandemic' researcher's conspiracy theory about Fauci
					

Update: The day after this story was published, Sinclair announced it would postpone and "rework" the segment. Read our follow-up story for more...  Local television stations owned by the Sinclair Broadcast Group are set to air a conspiracy theory over the weekend that suggests Dr. Anthony...




					www.cnn.com
				






> Local television stations owned by the Sinclair Broadcast Group are set to air a conspiracy theory over the weekend that suggests Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top expert on infectious diseases, was responsible for the creation of the coronavirus.
> ...
> During the interview Mikovitz told Bolling that Fauci had over the past decade "manufactured" and shipped coronaviruses to Wuhan, China, which became the original epicenter of the current outbreak. Bolling noted that this was a "hefty claim," but did not meaningfully challenge Mikovits and allowed her to continue making her case.
> 
> Klayman, who did not respond to a request for comment, also pushed conspiracy theories about the coronavirus. He said the "origins" of the virus were in the United States. Bolling didn't meaningfully challenge Klayman either.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's something indescribably sad about someone having to add some extra space to the _top _of their sign. They must've done the sign, had a look at it, realised it didn't make any sense, then decided that the problem would be rectified by the addition of the words AGENDA MANIPULATION.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 25, 2020)

> During the interview Mikovitz told Bolling that Fauci had over the past decade "manufactured" and shipped coronaviruses to Wuhan, China, which became the original epicenter of the current outbreak. Bolling noted that this was a "hefty claim," but did not meaningfully challenge Mikovits and allowed her to continue making her case.



spring-peeper


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2020)

Fucking hell, Piers Corbyn is totally bonkers, claiming on Talk Radio that's "there's no pandemic because there's no extra deaths", and he denied the ONS's figure of 65,000 excess deaths in the UK this year, claiming it was part of  "a propaganda machine to justify a second lockdown and taking away more freedoms".    

Other bizarre quotes:



> "If you put a frog in hot water then the frog jumps straight out.
> 
> "But what we have now is a slow-cooking, a curtailment of freedoms and people are realising it.
> 
> "So radio programmes like yourselves have kind of acted like this was normal, but if you had been away for six months and had come back to England now, you'd think it had been taken over by aliens or something."



Mad as a box of frogs. 



> Reminded of the fact that the coronavirus pandemic extended to the entire world and not just the UK, Mr Corbyn shockingly admitted: "We don't have a pandemic. "It's completely untrue. What we have, if anything, is an occasional flu or cold..."
> 
> "There's no pandemic because there's no extra deaths than what would have happened or has happened in normal years.
> 
> "So there's no pandemic. And furthermore, this alleged coronavirus, or the symptoms of coronavirus, are not anything of a high consequence."



Alleged coronavirus? 

Sorry for the link source, but it's the only one I can find that has the video clip of his interview. 









						Jeremy Corbyn's brother denies coronavirus existence - 'No pandemic'
					

JEREMY CORBYN's brother, Piers, has shockingly denied the existence of a global coronavirus pandemic, claiming the UK looks like "taken over by aliens" as he blasted the Government for its decision to ever impose a lockdown in the UK.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

Hot news from the Express there.
I guess Diana hasn’t been up to much this week.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:
			
		

> Piers Corbyn is totally bonkers



Contender for the least surprising fact of the last forty-odd years  

I've posted much earlier up this thread about my once knowing him a bit -- crazy then, even crazier now! 

ETA : At least his taste in beer was excellent  back in those days, and may well still be, for all I know ....


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2020)

The  company he now drinks in  is certainly less pleasant - holocaust deniers and related dreggs.


----------



## gosub (Jul 28, 2020)

Saw one on youtube that a bloke from the States had linked to yesterday, only 40,000 thousand views. But hope whoever is involved with DC comics of Warner Brothers demonetises the fucker


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> Saw one on youtube that a bloke from the States had linked to yesterday, only 40,000 thousand views. But hope whoever is involved with DC comics of Warner Brothers demonetises the fucker



Mate in work was just saying that his mate is an anti-masker (sounds like a bit of a crystal woo nut), and of asked in a shop just says he can't wear one.  Because of the exemptions, no one asks any further.


----------



## gosub (Jul 28, 2020)

8ball said:


> Mate in work was just saying that his mate is an anti-masker (sounds like a bit of a crystal woo nut), and of asked in a shop just says he can't wear one.  Because of the exemptions, no one asks any further.



Was in local tesco at weekend and there are the odd person not wearing masks, and it wasn't be pushed. Which is fair enough, there are legitimate exemptions, but it is reaching social conformity levels (at least locally) despite the seeming cognitive dissonance from the government


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> Was in local tesco at weekend and there are the odd person not wearing masks, and it wasn't be pushed. Which is fair enough, there are legitimate exemptions, but it is reaching social conformity levels (at least locally) despite the seeming cognitive dissonance from the government



People are nothing if not conformist.


----------



## gosub (Jul 28, 2020)

8ball said:


> People are nothing if not conformist.


(Most) People are nothing if not conformist.  (even in their non conformity)


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> (Most) People are nothing if not conformist.  (even in their non conformity)



Non-conformism is usually a lifestyle pose.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

Was just pondering figures.
At the moment if coronavirus deaths stay level, the average person in the UK is 42% more likely to die of coronavirus this year than they were to die in a car crash in 2018 (I expect road deaths will be down quite a bit on that figure this year.


----------



## gosub (Jul 28, 2020)

8ball said:


> Non-conformism is usually a lifestyle pose.



And it is surprising how similar how similar some of these non-conformism life styles can be.  But there are genuine originals also


----------



## 8ball (Jul 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> And it is surprising how similar how similar some of these non-conformism life styles can be.  But there are genuine originals also



NT syndrome.  It's a bitch, and currently there's no research into a cure.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

And yes, I've seen this video being shared all over fucking Facebook.

And the slapdown


> For the record:
> For any of you seeing news about today's Breitbart-sponsored "press conference" on the SCOTUS steps, please be aware of the following facts:
> 1. "America's Frontline Doctors" didn't exist two weeks ago. Their internet domain name was registered on the 16th of July. It's a newly-created propaganda front, and has no actual medical institutional provenance.
> 2. The people in the white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors" to make sure you knew they were American frontline doctors) are not actually frontline doctors. Some of them aren't even physicians. To be fair, the ones who aren't physicians didn't actually claim that they were. They just stood there in their white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors").
> ...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 29, 2020)

_" To be fair, the ones who aren't physicians didn't actually claim that they were. They just stood there in their white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors"). "_



Their website was taken down a little over a day ago.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

8ball said:


> _" To be fair, the ones who aren't physicians didn't actually claim that they were. They just stood there in their white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors"). "_
> 
> 
> 
> Their website was taken down a little over a day ago.


She's taking down Facebook in retaliation



(Sorry for the Mail link)  

https://www. dailymail   .co.uk/news/article-8571715/Dr-Stella-Immanuel-says-Jesus-destroy-Facebook-removing-video.html?fbclid=IwAR11Jk6dPVIGxF1C-O0git_vZHcWtbuOHUWlsVg4XI6-z-My9TeTi7u8F58


----------



## 8ball (Jul 29, 2020)

Jesus vs. Facebook.

It's going to be epic!


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's the whole lot in one handy wall chart
> 
> View attachment 219963



That's just amazing. To quote Bill Hicks, I had no idea they had gone to so much trouble. It's the gift that keeps on giving, new desktop background for sure.

Still trying to work out the 'Thank our heros -> end of meat -> Tyson' axis.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 29, 2020)

editor said:


> She's taking down Facebook in retaliation
> 
> View attachment 224181
> 
> ...



I'm no theologian but that statement of hers would appear to be in direct violation of the third commandment.  She's deffo flirting with Hell there.


----------



## Anju (Jul 29, 2020)

I hadn't come across this particular 5G causes covid theory and comprehensive debunking. 

Baseless speculations underpin a retracted editorial claiming spontaneous generation of SARS-CoV-2 in skin cells exposed to 5G waves


----------



## 8ball (Jul 29, 2020)

Anju said:


> I hadn't come across this particular 5G causes covid theory and comprehensive debunking.
> 
> Baseless speculations underpin a retracted editorial claiming spontaneous generation of SARS-CoV-2 in skin cells exposed to 5G waves



Spontaneous generation.

Now that’s a term I haven’t heard in a looong time...


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> There's stuff round the Twittersphere lately connected with Piers Corbyn and someone new to me - Dr Kevin Corbett.
> They have sent Boris an ultimatum:
> View attachment 222801
> View attachment 222802
> ...



Koch's postulates have been revised. It is possible for people to be infected with a virus and still be healthy for example. As far as I can tell SARS-CoV-2 has fulfilled the revised postulates. This nonsense about it not being isolated (I'm not sure of the relevance of a particular PHE lab) is weird. It has been isolated. It has been grown in culture. Pictures have been taken of it using fancy microscopes. It has been used to infect various animals and isolated from them. Its RNA has been extracted, sequenced and modified. Its structure determined and proteins identified. Parts of its genetic sequence have been edited into the sequences of other viruses in order to recreate certain proteins. All that but these twats are arguing it has not been isolated.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

Round up of fuckwittery here



> "You don’t need masks. There is a cure,” Dr. Stella Immanuel promised in a video that promoted hydroxychloroquine. “You don’t need people to be locked down.”
> 
> The truth: Federal regulators last month revoked their authorization of the drug as an emergency treatment amid growing evidence it doesn’t work and can have deadly side effects. Even if it were effective, it wouldn’t negate the need for masks and other measures to contain the outbreak.





> “Unless you make a stand, you will be wearing a mask for the rest of your life,” tweeted Simon Dolan, a British businessman who has sued the government over its COVID-19 restrictions.











						Misinformation on Coronavirus is Proving Highly Contagious
					

Experts worry the torrent of bad information is dangerously undermining efforts to slow the virus, whose death toll in the U.S. hit 150,000 on July 29.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Anju (Jul 31, 2020)

Can never understand how people can be so unaware of the fact that being compelled to work is how 'they' control us and get rich.


"Madonna claimed a vaccine existed but was being concealed. “They would rather let fear control the people and let the rich get richer and the poor get poorer,”

Madonna leads celebrity vogue for Covid-19 conspiracy theories









						Madonna leads celebrity vogue for Covid-19 conspiracy theories
					

Singer’s claim vaccine is being concealed is latest example of stars spreading falsehoods during pandemic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2020)

Hardly a cent to her name, Madge


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2020)

I never understood her desire to take the Malawian government to court to assert her right to adopt children from there without abiding by the residence rules. Madonna: 'My son the future president'


----------



## freakydave (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm wondering if someone can help me with this

My brother thinks that the whole thing is a big con that has gotten out of hand and he claims that this year is only the 8th highest deaths of the last 25 years. He is a bit of a conspiracy type, but he's not a nut. Does anyone know where he's getting this from?


----------



## prunus (Aug 1, 2020)

freakydave said:


> I'm wondering if someone can help me with this
> 
> My brother thinks that the whole thing is a big con that has gotten out of hand and he claims that this year is only the 8th highest deaths of the last 25 years. He is a bit of a conspiracy type, but he's not a nut. Does anyone know where he's getting this from?



I think it’s from the internet.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 1, 2020)

8ball said:


> Non-conformism is usually a lifestyle pose.



I once knew a guy who was ADAMANT he didn't and wouldn't follow society's rules until I asked him which side of the road he drives on.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I never understood her desire to take the Malawian government to court to assert her right to adopt children from there without abiding by the residence rules. Madonna: 'My son the future president'



I put it down to a bad case of the Ego.


----------



## freakydave (Aug 1, 2020)

prunus said:


> I think it’s from the internet.



What is this internet I keep hearing about?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2020)

freakydave said:


> I'm wondering if someone can help me with this
> 
> My brother thinks that the whole thing is a big con that has gotten out of hand and he claims that this year is only the 8th highest deaths of the last 25 years. He is a bit of a conspiracy type, but he's not a nut. Does anyone know where he's getting this from?



Ask him? It's bound to be from some dodgy place. Either that or "I made it up".


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> I once knew a guy who was ADAMANT he didn't and wouldn't follow society's rules until I asked him which side of the road he drives on.



Dangerous


----------



## freakydave (Aug 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ask him? It's bound to be from some dodgy place. Either that or "I made it up".



It's one of those things that he's said a couple of times when we were drinking and we had a little argument and then moved on. I don't want to discuss it with him, I just wondered if anyone knew where he got this from....

I tried to look up the numbers on the government website but got bored


----------



## prunus (Aug 1, 2020)

freakydave said:


> What is this internet I keep hearing about?



Im not sure either. I think it’s some sort of series of pipes.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 1, 2020)

freakydave said:


> It's one of those things that he's said a couple of times when we were drinking and we had a little argument and then moved on. I don't want to discuss it with him, I just wondered if anyone knew where he got this from....
> 
> I tried to look up the numbers on the government website but got bored



 I’ve heard various things this week and not been able to track them down to any kind of source. It is possible that he heard it from an actual human being somewhere.

I worked at the wholefood shop two days this week, and on both days people were standing and sharing stories, supporting each other, backing each other up in their belief system, and it just seems to be escalating on all sides, but when I go and look but Google to see where those stories are coming from I can’t find them.

One of them is about the dead coming back to life, or being refrigerated without actually dying. So apparently now people are being declared dead of Covid, refrigerated, but actually not being dead.

I’m sure a lot of this has been passed from word-of-mouth.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> One of them is about the dead coming back to life, or being refrigerated without actually dying. So apparently now people are being declared dead of Covid, refrigerated, but actually not being dead.
> 
> I’m sure a lot of this has been passed from word-of-mouth.



Coronazombies


----------



## freakydave (Aug 1, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’ve heard various things this week and not been able to track them down to any kind of source. It is possible that he heard it from an actual human being somewhere.
> 
> I worked at the wholefood shop two days this week, and on both days people were standing and sharing stories, supporting each other, backing each other up in their belief system, and it just seems to be escalating on all sides, but when I go and look but Google to see where those stories are coming from I can’t find them.
> 
> ...



That's way better than mine


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 1, 2020)

I know some of this is entertaining and even amusing, but actually I think there is something important going on here.

I have to say I’m increasingly worried about this conspiracy issue

It’s really burgeoning, it’s gaining ground and strength. Yesterday I was given a lecture about how North Korea is the best place on the planet, the people love the leader, they don’t have any Covid, and then number of strange other claims arising from that. Dr Stella Immanuel is already a martyr, and apparently her claim to have healed hundreds of people of HIV is proof that she knows how to cure Covid. Try and unwrap that one.

Obviously I have concerns about the safety of people who simply don’t believe in the virus. And of course they are more likely to become a vector themselves, so that’s a concern too. But beyond that, what’s really worrying me here is the way there is increasingly a them-and-us aspect to this.

I mean there seems to be a gap opening up between the people who believe the virus is real, and those who believe it’s some kind of imposed mechanism of control. When I’ve tried to engage in conversation and ask them to explain their reasoning I get a flood of confirmation bias; when I try to point out the inconsistencies and glaring errors in their arguments, I’m met with a stream of “well they would say that wouldn’t they”.

There doesn’t seem to be any way to dissuade people from their belief that the virus is some kind of control mechanism from on high. And the virus isn’t going away. So what happens next? If they or someone close to them gets the virus it will no doubt be blamed on poisoned water or chemtrail or a stranger on the bus who poked them with an umbrella; or they won’t get the virus which will prove that it is a hoax.

But of more concern, to my mind, is this increasing sense of people being othered for their beliefs, of a separation opening up in society. I spoke with a friend of mine last night whose son believes the virus is a hoax, and she feels that it’s affecting their relationship. One of the people in the shop yesterday who was telling me how the virus is a hoax was also lamenting that his mother believes it’s real. I think the effects of the conspiracies are going to be huge, damaging, and long-lasting.

I’m still digesting what I’ve witnessed this week, trying to think it through, so forgive me if these thoughts are unformed. It’s just that I see a huge problem looming on the horizon, and I think this conspiracy problem is both a symptom of it, and also driving it.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2020)

I suspect I'll be needing this ink again soon 









						Fact check: Dr. Anthony Fauci, Bill Gates won't profit from drug remdesivir
					

Claims that the infectious disease expert and the philanthropist created or will profit from the potential COVID-19 treatment are false.




					www.google.com


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig : Can I wonder whether you're encountering an _unusually high_ number/proportion of conspiracy theorists?

Online or in your shop or both? 

The opinions that you cite are -- I speculate -- shared by quite a low number of normally-brainwired people, surely?

Maybe I'm sheltered, because I've encountered *very* few people talking CT-bollocks, even when we in Glastonbury the other weekend! 

And any CTs I encounter online are filtered through sane spots of the net, mainly here


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But of more concern, to my mind, is this increasing sense of people being othered for their beliefs, of a separation opening up in society. I spoke with a friend of mine last night whose son believes the virus is a hoax, and she feels that it’s affecting their relationship. One of the people in the shop yesterday who was telling me how the virus is a hoax was also lamenting that his mother believes it’s real. I think the effects of the conspiracies are going to be huge, damaging, and long-lasting.
> 
> I’m still digesting what I’ve witnessed this week, trying to think it through, so forgive me if these thoughts are unformed. It’s just that I see a huge problem looming on the horizon, and I think this conspiracy problem is both a symptom of it, and also driving it.



Part of the problem is leader and establishments who are transparently dishonest, so people don't trust the official narrative. Add to that the fear, isolation  the huge change to daily life and the fucking internet, and more people than normal are prone to finding something to believe. Sometimes that something is the sort of wacky conspiraloon stuff that most people couldn't just smell as shit in normal times


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2020)

Someone remarked on here I think that it seems we're reverting to a middle-ages mentality. Modern versions of witch hunting and leeches and mass hysteria of the Crusades type, what we really need is a divinely inspired goose for people to follow round.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 4, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> SheilaNaGig : Can I wonder whether you're encountering an _unusually high_ number/proportion of conspiracy theorists?
> 
> Online or in your shop or both?
> 
> ...



I honestly don’t know William. It seems high to me, but maybe it’s just the way I made engaging with the phenomenon.

I live and work in Brixton, which is busy, and has a particular demographic which differs from most of the rest of the country, so it might just be a small percentage of a larger number of very local encounters.

The shop where I work has a high footfall, it’s very rarely quiet. because we are limiting numbers of people inside the shop there is always a queue outside the door. people arrive exactly as we open the shutters at 9:30 in the morning, and they’re banging on the door as we are pulling the shutters down at the end of the day asking if they can buy “one more thing just one thing“.

So it might just be a high number of encounters, of the kind of people who shop in a wholefood shop.

I’m reluctant to make any statements or conclusions about the types of people or the demographic involved . Because there’s bound to be confirmation bias going on with that. It’s impossible for me to make any qualitative or quantitative conclusions. Having said that, my impression is that most of the people I encounter who hold these views and who say so out loud are Afro-Caribbean. There are some white people, and they broadly seem to be exclusively liberal hippy types. The Afro-Caribbeans who are talking about the conspiracies seem to be all ages up to about mid 50s or early 60s: the Windrush Generation seem to be on board with wearing masks and believing the government. African black people don’t seem to be conspiracists, it does seem to be Black British from Afro-Caribbean backgrounds.

Of course this observation is to som extent an artefact of working in the health food shop, because they make up a large proportion of the clientele.

I wonder what the correlation is here. Is it because British Black people feel particularly ostracised and persecuted by the government and society and these feelings are now manifesting as a sense of being tricked and coerced and lied to?   I don’t know, that’s purely speculative, but I am struck by the possible correlation between the BLM uprising and the increasingly vocal assertions that the government, Bill Gates etc are all lying tricksters.

But that’s just because I’m seeing a correlation here in Brixton, not because it’s real (although I do wonder if it’s a contributory factor in some way).

One of my bosses said that when she was working at the shop, she was shouted at and accused of racism by several people specifically when she asked them to wear a mask. (I was also accused of racism a couple of weeks ago, by a woman who refuses to wear a mask. It’s the only time in my life anyone has said this to me, so obviously it feels significant to me that it was from a Covid conspiracist).

It’s not just Black people though. Plenty of white people are also talking about the conspiracy theories.

And it’s not just here in Brixton, is it. America is maggoty with it, although it seems to be largely coming from the Trumpian right over there.

And it’s happening elsewhere too:









						The threads that don't connect: Covid gives Australian conspiracy theorists a common home
					

‘Sovereign citizens’, anti-vaxxers, mask refuseniks and far-right extremists see all their wildly disparate beliefs confirmed by coronavirus restrictions




					www.theguardian.com
				












						COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories: Comparative trends in Italy, France, and Spain - EU DisinfoLab
					

As the infodemic captures the world, old and new conspiracy theories find a way to take over the public debate. Thanks to our monitoring of independently fact-checked disinformation from France, Italy, and Spain, we have noticed that similar patterns are emerging regarding the types of...




					www.disinfo.eu
				






			https://www.thelocal.fr/20200401/do-a-quarter-of-french-people-really-believe-that-coronavirus-was-created-in-a-laboratory
		










						Article expired
					

News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




					www.japantimes.co.jp
				













						17 cell phone towers in New Zealand have been vandalized since the lockdown, coinciding with a boom in 5G conspiracy theories
					

Any attack on a cell phone tower because of 5G conspiracy theories will be dealt with "very firmly," Police Commissioner Andrew Coster said.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





Et cetera

Just google _conspiracy theories_ and any country or region or _covid conspiracy theories world_ and you get loads of hits. Although Sweden doesn’t seem to have any reported stuff.

I dunno. As I said up thread, it feels like it’s symptomaic of something else, something larger or deeper.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2020)

editor said:


> I suspect I'll be needing this ink again soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can never have too much ink these days.
Especially the green stuff.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 4, 2020)

For some reason I’m getting YouTube videos on my homepage from people proclaiming various conspiracy theories about the virus. They are usually white, middle-aged middle-class types. People who Inhabit a world not as safe as it was once for them. The crash of 2008 and the Covid crisis has certainly taken its toll. 
Perhaps they are unsettled living in a world where there are no longer any certainties and find comfort
In any old tosh that comes along. At least in this world there are answers and explanations.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 4, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 220509



Brilliant


----------



## freakydave (Aug 4, 2020)

mystic pyjamas said:


> For some reason I’m getting YouTube videos on my homepage from people proclaiming various conspiracy theories about the virus. They are usually white, middle-aged middle-class types. People who Inhabit a world not as safe as it was once for them. The crash of 2008 and the Covid crisis has certainly taken its toll.
> Perhaps they are unsettled living in a world where there are no longer any certainties and find comfort
> In any old tosh that comes along. At least in this world there are answers and explanations.



It's hardly a wonder that there are loads of conspiracy theories when every government has just flat out lied and contradicted itself constantly. Even if everything had been done perfectly and everyone was having to be tested constantly and follow restrictions until there is a vaccine, it would still be very spooky for everyone. Considering that our government just contradicts itself every week and is constantly shifting their rules and approach, of course people are trying to work out why.
And it's not just white, middle aged, middle class people at all.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2020)

A collection of loons trying to do events this weekend! and they want people to read out the same thing at the same time
Their blurb is quite telling 




			
				covidiots said:
			
		

> Patriots, freedom lovers, truth seekers and tellers, protectors of liberties, and seekers of justice, we call you to unite as one on 8th August 2020 at 2pm, at one of many locations, to speak your truths and take back your power and sovereignty.
> 
> The UK government is seeking to crush it's people and is inflicting pain and harm on us all. They do not care about our freedoms, our health, our wellbeing. They do not care about justice or doing the right and proper thing. The system is corrupt and change is needed.
> 
> ...











						Save Our Rights UK
					

Save Our Rights UK, London, United Kingdom. 59,210 likes · 2,511 talking about this. Interest




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Anju (Aug 5, 2020)

Just came across this on an NHS Facebook page. Fed up of these idiots now. The things people are choosing to believe are increasingly ridiculous and dangerous. They're a bunch of self righteous cunts and should be taken to the edge of our flat earth and pushed off.

"This is what I believe "they" have planned for the next six months:

The schools will go back in September as promised, but for the sole reason of making sure all pupils are vaccinated with the live, shedding 'flu nasal mist. You may have been told your child's school isn't doing the 'flu mist until later in the year, but "to protect the NHS", expect the programme to be moved forward. This is the only reason they want children to return to school.

(If it is at all possible, I would strongly advise not sending your child back.)

Within a couple of weeks, the 'flu mist will have shed all over the country, creating a tidal wave of ill health - as it does every year, but expect this year's vaccine to be turbocharged with nastiness - and hey presto, there's your "second wave".

Schools will then be closed nationwide, permanently. They are, we will be told, too dangerous to ever re-open, and all teaching will be moved online (I've posted about this before: Miri AF ).

The country will then declare a state of emergency and a second, much more draconian lockdown will be imposed at the end of September, of the sort going on in Australia now. No leaving your house for ANY reason, not even to exercise. State operatives going door-to-door to check you're inside. Huge on-the-spot fines for anyone found breaking "the rules".

Then, the coronavirus vaccine will debut - the most dangerous vaccine ever produced in human history, which is a position even held by many pro-vaccine advocates. The wall-to-wall propaganda and marketing for this vaccine will be extraordinary, and the pressure to receive it, enormous. Millions will, and then the country - already in compromised health from the shedding 'flu mist - will see mass illness and death on a scale never before experienced. The extra hospitals will be full (with the death-trap, organ-harvesting ventilators getting plenty of use, now that the state owns your organs*), and at that point, entirely unlike now, we will all personally know people who are affected.

We have already been told the vaccine won't be a "magic bullet" (after all, we have a 'flu vaccine, and the 'flu is still responsible for mass illness and death every year), so they will drag out the same script to explain why vaccinated people are dropping like flies - "the virus mutated" - "it would have been much worse if you weren't vaccinated" - "anti-vaxxers are compromising herd immunity" - rinse and repeat, ad infinitum, ad nauseum.

At that point, the country will be on its knees in a state of trauma and terror and certainly in no mood to celebrate Christmas, which will be cancelled. Visiting family banned. Christmas lights and attractions called off. And of course, no singing carols, because this, as we know, spreads the virus. 

You can also factor in food shortages, power cuts, and a breakdown in law and order (the government has already promised us riots that will entirely eclipse those of 2011 in their severity) as the entire infrastructure of the country collapses.

By the time we get into early 2021, the ruthless assault on the psyche of the (surviving) people will be such that they will be stunned and defeated with trauma, prepared to do anything to feel safe and never experience this horror again. They will agree to chipping, tracking, tracing, monitoring, constant surveillance and vaccination - anything! Just don't make us live through this horror again!

"Of course not, my pretties," the criminally insane overlords will cackle. "Just do exactly as we say, always and forever, and we promise you protection and security. Now, here's your latest injection of sterilising carcinogenic neurotoxins to keep you safe, because we love you. Sorry about bulldozing your house, by the way."

This is the future they've got mapped out.

If it's not a future you particularly care for, the time for action is NOW.  Every "little" thing we do, from writing to officials to challenging mask mandates to refusing to comply with track and trace, makes a difference, and if we all do "little" things as often as we can, we end up having a big impact.

We are many and they are few. The only reason they are getting away with this is our silence and compliance.

Speak up - even if your voice shakes 💜

(*Wednesday's Organ Seizure Act — Adam Smith Institute)"


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

Jesus  

"Seek help" is about the only answer I can think of to that.


----------



## prunus (Aug 5, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just came across this on an NHS Facebook page. Fed up of these idiots now. The things people are choosing to believe are increasingly ridiculous and dangerous. They're a bunch of self righteous cunts and should be taken to the edge of our flat earth and pushed off.
> 
> "This is what I believe "they" have planned for the next six months:
> 
> ...



Shit, that sounds like, heavy shit, man.


----------



## Anju (Aug 5, 2020)

prunus said:


> Shit, that sounds like, heavy shit, man.



Yeah, but it will all be OK. We can put a stop to this genocidal plan if we email our MPs.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Jesus
> 
> "Seek help" is about the only answer I can think of to that.



That or : '*Just fuck the fuck off, you braindead loon-twazzocks'!!!!*  

(You can probably just about grasp there why I'm incapable of writing such a thoughtful/understanding post as freakydave 's just above**!!)

#602


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

Anju said:


> Yeah, but it will all be OK. We can put a stop to this genocidal plan if we email our MPs.



email their mp with that and they're liable to get sectioned


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2020)

THEY'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS


----------



## Anju (Aug 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> email their mp with that and they're liable to get sectioned



Only if their MP is one of 'them'.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 5, 2020)

Anju said:


> stunned and defeated with trauma, prepared to do anything to feel safe and never experience this horror again.



So kind of how a lot of us felt after Johnson's election victory?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2020)

Honestly, if the illuminati want to cancel Christmas I am well up for that.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 5, 2020)

I love the convergence of "they" between the intersectional new wave who's target of ire is gender-specific pronouns and the all-encompassing omnipotent "they" of the conspiracy theorists who have planned out the whole future of society at some secret meeting in Switzerland with really snazzy cakes and stuff.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2020)

This might come in handy when dealing with idiots


----------



## freakydave (Aug 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> That or : '*Just fuck the fuck off, you braindead loon-twazzocks'!!!!*
> 
> (You can probably just about grasp there why I'm incapable of writing such a thoughtful/understanding post as freakydave 's just above**!!)
> 
> #602



william, oh william, it was really nothing


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 6, 2020)

So the elite, which is able to make a comfortable life for themselves based on how society is currently organised, want to disrupt and smash that, turn everything on it‘s head and kill off many of the people who currently toil away funnelling money upwards to them. Seems legit.

Like most of the 9/11 bollocks conspiracies, this stuff is easily defeated by simply just asking ‘why?’
(e.g. why would they bother wiring up the tower with explosives, what would that have gained ‘them‘ that just smashing a plane into it and killing hundreds wouldn‘t have done?)


----------



## freakydave (Aug 6, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> So the elite, which is able to make a comfortable life for themselves based on how society is currently organised, want to disrupt and smash that, turn everything on it‘s head and kill off many of the people who currently toil away funnelling money upwards to them. Seems legit.
> 
> Like most of the 9/11 bollocks conspiracies, this stuff is easily defeated by simply just asking ‘why?’
> (e.g. why would they bother wiring up the tower with explosives, what would that have gained ‘them‘ that just smashing a plane into it and killing hundreds wouldn‘t have done?)



But restricting people's movement and freedom to assemble has obvious benefits. They haven't turned society on it's head they have just made everyone accept a load of stuff that would be unacceptable without a health scare. 'Don't shake hands or gather, don't go abroad'

The government has spent 5 billion or whatever on this and we are not allowed to go anywhere. It's moved more money upstairs, all of the private businesses and private citizens have taken a big hit, whereas these drugs companies and other aspects of the flailing neo liberal capitalist model where the government collects taxes and distributes it to their mafia companies has just got another bailout. And of course we bitch and moan, but we aren't going to do anything about it, I bet a lot of us work for these companies.

I'm not into conspiracy theories, because none of this is a secret. I think that the virus came out of China because they don't take food regulation seriously and the western governments made a pigs ear out of it because they are completely corrupt, it's jjust a culmination of stupidity and complacency.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2020)

This makes depressing reading.



> However, 10% believe face masks are bad for your health and *13% think they are just a way for the Government to control people. *
> 
> This increases to one in five 16 to 24-year-olds (21%) and a quarter of black, Asian and minority ethnic (BAME) groups (25%).
> 
> ...



How the hell can a mask be used to control people, do they shock you if you go to buy unhealthy food? 

And, WTF are people doing using WhatsApp & YouTube as their main source of information?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This makes depressing reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnny you should bring this up - as trouble potentially relating to masks and Jo Maugham QC may be looming.
Jo Maugham (who ,likes holding the government to account eg over proroguing parliament) is seking a judicial review over the purchase of £250 million worth of facemasks through a Mauritius tax-haven company - authorised by an adviser to Liz Truss without the normal due process.

Apparently the fixings on £177 million of the masks are not up to NHS spec. - so they cannot be used.
The cynic in me says there is sod all point in taking the government to court over this. Boris and Dominic Cummings will probably tell the judges to take a long sunner - just like Trump would do.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Meet the morons 









						Meet the white, middle-class Pinterest moms who believe Plandemic | Debra Winter
					

This is not a group of people forwarding videos without thought – these are women who (correctly or incorrectly) believe they have done their research




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Meet the morons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's an excellent way to persuade people of their errors


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2020)

I was trying to find an online version of Dr Fauci's interview & lecture/phone in on C-Span last Sunday - it was on BBC Parliament channel at midday. This extract is somewhat similar - but sourced by the Washington Post 
Dr. Fauci Says He Supports Newly Released CDC Schools Reopening Guidelines
Fauci seems remarkably logical to me. The wonder is he can stand working for Trump.


----------



## tim (Aug 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Honestly, if the illuminati want to cancel Christmas I am well up for that.


Why would the Illuminate cancel the one occasion when people can be bothered to illuminate stuff?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Meet the morons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most of the people at the stupid "freedom demo" in Cardiff on Sat were Women


----------



## krink (Aug 12, 2020)

how do you get news on whatsapp? i use it for sending memes between workmates and don't really know anything about it. is there news services and stuff?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2020)

krink said:


> how do you get news on whatsapp? i use it for sending memes between workmates and don't really know anything about it. is there news services and stuff?


You can send links and videos


----------



## maomao (Aug 12, 2020)

krink said:


> how do you get news on whatsapp? i use it for sending memes between workmates and don't really know anything about it. is there news services and stuff?


Sending memes between workmates is the news now.


----------



## krink (Aug 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> You can send links and videos


ah i see, so really it's not news from whatsapp rather just shite links and vids their mate sent them. i thought there might be channels like on youtube.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2020)

krink said:


> ah i see, so really it's not news from whatsapp rather just shite links and vids their mate sent them. i thought there might be channels like on youtube.


Nah it’s just the same bullshit as memes n that


----------



## krink (Aug 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> Sending memes between workmates is the news now.



On newsnight later, did this cat really push a glass off a table? First, a man trapped his genitals on a park bench today...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2020)

krink said:


> On newsnight later, did this cat really push a glass off a table? First, a man trapped his genitals on a park bench today...


They actually used to do similar on ITV’s News At Ten with their And Finally segment


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 14, 2020)

one of my "I'm only asking questions" acquaintance on facebook has a "secret" NHS link where he can see the REAL figures rather than the ones being fed to us SHEEPLE.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2020)

are the figures hugely inflated or grossly underreported?

or both?

could you ask what the link is?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 14, 2020)

All I can report is that we are being lied to. But am guessing he says hugely inflated as the gist of his posts on this is that we shoiuld head back to normal full steam ahead as this is impeding his work ( he is an actor and film director)

eta: he also knows people that have had COVID-19 stamped on their death certificate when it wasn't the cause


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2020)

tell him I've got access to a secret NHS page which shows that figures are being huuuuuuuuuuugely underreported because of a government conspiracy to kill as many people but particularly actors and film directors as they can without being discovered. 

His acquaintance is clearly a government shill


----------



## not a trot (Aug 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> They actually used to do similar on ITV’s News At Ten with their And Finally segment



  Reggie Bosanquet, famously informing viewers of the tragic news of a cat run over by a Green Goddess fire engine, just after the  engine crew had rescued the same cat from a tree.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2020)

I started with  but it's really a


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2020)

Firefighters no longer rescue cats from trees, you know.  One (firefighter) died doing so a couple of years back and they went ‘screw that’


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2020)

You would think that, if they could get up there, they'd be able to get down again.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You would think that, if they could get up there, they'd be able to get down again.



Attention whores, cats.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You would think that, if they could get up there, they'd be able to get down again.



My firefighting relative always points out that you don't see loads of dead cats up trees.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2020)

Indeed, they come down eventually if only head first.

And you don't see dogs having to be rescued from being stuck up trees


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> My firefighting relative always points out that you don't see loads of dead cats up trees.



Makes you think doesn’t it


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> My firefighting relative always points out that you don't see loads of dead cats up trees.



There may be a clue in the old "why did the monkey fall out of the tree?" joke.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> one of my "I'm only asking questions" acquaintance on facebook has a "secret" NHS link where he can see the REAL figures rather than the ones being fed to us SHEEPLE.



Are the figures higher or lower?


----------



## not a trot (Aug 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> email their mp with that and they're liable to get sectioned



All MPs should be


belboid said:


> *Firefighters no longer rescue cats from trees, you know.*  One (firefighter) died doing so a couple of years back and they went ‘screw that’



The incident happened during the Firemans strike in the 1970s.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 14, 2020)

I am sure firefighters still rescue cats, FFS they recently closed a road around here to rescue a fucking seagull.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> All I can report is that we are being lied to. But am guessing he says hugely inflated as the gist of his posts on this is that we shoiuld head back to normal full steam ahead as this is impeding his work ( he is an actor and film director)
> 
> eta: he also knows people that have had COVID-19 stamped on their death certificate when it wasn't the cause


I thought it was largely the other way around, with people having 'heart failure' stamped on their death certificate when it was in fact Covid-19. When you think about it, everyone dies of 'heart failure', 'cardiac arrest', etc., though the cause of said failure can vary a fair bit.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 14, 2020)

stuff_it said:


> I thought it was largely the other way around, with people having 'heart failure' stamped on their death certificate when it was in fact Covid-19. When you think about it, everyone dies of 'heart failure', 'cardiac arrest', etc., though the cause of said failure can vary a fair bit.


People I've known normally die of a MASSIVE heart attack. If they are men that is.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 21, 2020)

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/jewish-males-twice-at-risk-of-dying-from-covid-19-than-christian-men-ons-report-reveals-1.500840
		


Just been reading this, the conspiracy scum got blood on their hands in so many ways.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/jewish-males-twice-at-risk-of-dying-from-covid-19-than-christian-men-ons-report-reveals-1.500840
> 
> 
> 
> Just been reading this, the conspiracy scum got blood on their hands in so many ways.


What's the issue here? The article says that Jewish men are twice as likely to die of CV-19 than Christian men, although it also says Muslim men are even more likely to die proportionately.

No explanation or speculation as to the reasons are offered.
Did you feel that Jewish men - and even more so Muslim men - are victims of conspiracy theories?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What's the issue here? The article says that Jewish men are twice as likely to die of CV-19 than Christian men, although it also says Muslim men are even more likely to die proportionately.
> 
> No explanation or speculation as to the reasons are offered.
> Did you feel that Jewish men - and even more so Muslim men - are victims of conspiracy theories?



Well Jews (and Muslims) are the victims of conspiracy theorising and the resulting antisemitic and bigoted attitudes so yeah I'd say so. I'm not saying that's even the main thing causing the problem in this case but in some areas it will play a part in terms of stress caused by discrimination and other outcomes.

Sorry its late and I'm not making myself clear.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2020)

I appreciate this thread is supposed to be for examples of conspiracy, but this programme seemed quite interesting this evening. The Alex Salmond Show on RT had an academic from Cambridge University and a clinician from UCH discussing COVID, it's ressurgence, whether pub re-opening is sensible in view of localised outbreaks and whether vaccines will work, and how they can be administered if multiple doses are need over a period of time.

More Newsnight than RT - but here you are: Covid resurgence


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 24, 2020)

South Korea 'on brink of nationwide outbreak'

"The latest outbreak of coronavirus cases centred around a right-wing Presbyterian church has spread to all 17 provinces throughout the country for the first time, our Seoul correspondent Laura Bicker reports.

Each day brings a new three digit virus total.

The majority of new cases are all close to Seoul, the heavily populated capital city which is home to more than 10 million people.

One of the biggest concerns is that many of the far-right worshippers who are potentially infected believe the virus was planted as part of a conspiracy to close it down.

Many are refusing to be contacted, let alone tested."

There is more in the article they sound pretty batshit all round.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> One of the biggest concerns is that many of the far-right worshippers who are potentially infected believe the virus was planted as part of a conspiracy to close it down.
> 
> Many are refusing to be contacted, let alone tested."



Oh, FFS.   

And, South Korea had been doing so well, checking the figures, the average daily new cases have gone from 33 just two weeks ago, to 297 yesterday.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 25, 2020)

But _of course_ it's some church full of right-wing Christian fuckwits.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Some people might like this - even though it's 2 years old.
Nowadays routers incorporate 5g transmission in adition to the previous 2.4 GHz standard.
This very northern rustic sounding hobbyist assures you that Chinese routers all contain microphones and cameras - so beware. He can however advise on switiching off 5g on your router
(5g is live in south London NOW)


----------



## NoXion (Aug 26, 2020)

So are all the hobbyists who do tear-downs of electronic equipment in on the conspiracy as well? You'd think that they would have found one of those cameras or microphones by now...


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2020)

RT - Russia Today - were showcosing on their news today a device looking like a water cooler which can detect Covid vituses in the air of a room.








						Russian-made device that can detect COVID-19 in air ready for production
					

Russian-made device that can detect COVID-19 in air ready for production




					apa.az
				




Not quite sure what they do if the virus is detected. Put everyone in the room on fourteen day self-isolation regime presumably.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Piers was busy on Covid Conspiracy Saturday.
There is a picture somewhere on Twitter showing David Icke too - fronted by a BUF flag.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Piers was busy on Covid Conspiracy Saturday.
> There is a picture somewhere on Twitter showing David Icke too - fronted by a BUF flag.




Just spotted this, after I had put it on this thread -









						Discussion: UK anti-vaxx 'freedom' morons, protests and QAnon idiots
					

I wouldn't want any of my friends and acquaintances finding Urban! :D  Yeah..but do you think some of them would get banned? I know for a fact some of mine would.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2020)

There is a Youtube of the complete six hour demo - upped by  RUPTLY - the RT news agency.


Oddly enough I  am certain I spotted a former Carlton Mansions resident in the crown - not Gramsci I hasten to say.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 30, 2020)

Fuck I'm actually getting properly frightened now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> There is a Youtube of the complete six hour demo - upped by  RUPTLY - the RT news agency.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I  am certain I spotted a former Carlton Mansions resident in the crown - not Gramsci I hasten to say.




Piers Corbyn on from 51 minutes in, and Icke from 2.32.

ETA - Fucking hell, those two are an embarrassment to the human race.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Piers Corbyn on from 51 minutes in, and Icke from 2.32.
> 
> ETA - Fucking hell, those two are an embarrassment to the human race.


Did they ever get the audio link to Senator Scott Jensen - I couldn't find it.
Even if they did he seems a half-hearted loon. According to Wiki he's a first time senator for Minnesota - and not standing for re-election.
In UK terms he seems to be a GP - and to have been reported for complaining people were certified dead of Covid when there was no investigation.
He has not been dis-barred from practicing Sen. Scott Jensen says probe ends over his comments questioning COVID-19 deaths

The woman doing the supposed link to the unavailable senator made Piers Corbyn and David Icke sound like the voice of moderation.
Her peroration was that the medical industry was leading killer of black people through abortion - which she said is genocide.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Did they ever get the audio link to Senator Scott Jensen - I couldn't find it.



I didn't look, I was only interested in hearing PC & DI doing their loony bits.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 30, 2020)

Whenever I see 'Piers Corbyn' I always read it as 'Piers Morgan' initially. 

Surely some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> Whenever I see 'Piers Corbyn' I always read it as 'Piers Morgan' initially.
> 
> Surely some sort of conspiracy.



I've done that on the odd occasion, I put it down to both can be described as 'Piers Moron'.


----------



## freakydave (Aug 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Some people might like this - even though it's 2 years old.
> Nowadays routers incorporate 5g transmission in adition to the previous 2.4 GHz standard.
> This very northern rustic sounding hobbyist assures you that Chinese routers all contain microphones and cameras - so beware. He can however advise on switiching off 5g on your router
> (5g is live in south London NOW)




Apparently the phone in your pocket has a camera and microphone in it!


----------



## not a trot (Aug 30, 2020)

freakydave said:


> Apparently the phone in your pocket has a camera and microphone in it!



I keep mine wrapped in a face mask.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2020)

freakydave said:


> Apparently the phone in your pocket has a camera and microphone in it!


The engineering response to that is - you can turn off your phone, but routers are normally left on permanently listening to your innermost thoughts.








						Amazon reportedly employs thousands of people to listen to your Alexa conversations
					

Not only is Alexa listening when you speak to an Echo smart speaker, an Amazon employee is potentially listening, too.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2020)

The Guardian has quite a full report on the Piers Corbyn demo and arrest Piers Corbyn fined £10,000 for organising anti-lockdown rally


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The engineering response to that is - you can turn off your phone, but routers are normally left on permanently listening to your innermost thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a router, but this is the sort of thing that encourages loon elaboration and makes it harder to contradict it. Does big tech want to track you as much as is feasible (and 5G is a technology that has the goal of making this even easier)? Uh yes. Is big pharma exploitative and interested only in profit? Um yeah. Does the government continually lie to everyone for its own goals? Well obviously.


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The Guardian has quite a full report on the Piers Corbyn demo and arrest Piers Corbyn fined £10,000 for organising anti-lockdown rally




Reminds me of this->









						A New Jersey teen was billed $2,500 in police overtime for a Black Lives Matter protest
					

A New Jersey teen organized a Black Lives Matter and affordable housing protest on July 25, over what she says is a lack of affordable housing that disproportionately prevents Black people, Native Americans, and other people of color from living in Englewood Cliffs, New Jersey.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2020)

spring-peeper said:


> Reminds me of this->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

It doesn't matter to Piers Corbyn - I imagine there are already gofundmes for him that have raised way more. Not only that but clearly if you organise a demo against masks and COVID restrictions, if you're not arrested under laws ostensibly requiring COVID restrictions, you've fucked it up. Imagine if the cops said your anti-mask demo was actually fine and safe.

The idea of the state now requiring that every demo is basically pre-arranged (for "safety") is not a step forward though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 31, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It doesn't matter to Piers Corbyn - I imagine there are already gofundmes for him that have raised way more. Not only that but clearly if you organise a demo against masks and COVID restrictions, if you're not arrested under laws ostensibly requiring COVID restrictions, you've fucked it up. Imagine if the cops said your anti-mask demo was actually fine and safe.
> 
> The idea of the state now requiring that every demo is basically pre-arranged (for "safety") is not a step forward though.



They can only fine organisers I think. Shouldn't be beyond the wit of man to organise something without a paper trail that leads back to anyone in particular.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They can only fine organisers I think. Shouldn't be beyond the wit of man to organise something without a paper trail that leads back to anyone in particular.


I think they can also fine attendees, but not for the 10K, and I doubt it would be worth them bothering (I was at the one on Saturday taking pictures - cops were attending but not taking any particular action, though in Trafalgar Square they were all masked up when generally they never are). Either way, he _wants_ to get the fine so that he can go to court about it.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2020)

spring-peeper said:


> Reminds me of this->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought that if they tried to enforce Piers Corbyn's administrative fine they would be open to legal challenges, and if they imprisonned him they would be granting him extra publicity.

I dislike these fines. In fact you could argue that Magna Carta was precisely to stop this sort of high handed behaviour by the sovereign. Its got to the state that banks get fined for money laundering for cocoain barons and electricity companies for not installing enough 5g Smart Meters. All arbitrary aznd out of proper legal and democratic control.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 31, 2020)

Someone I know is now convinced the USA has only 9K CoVID deaths despite this.....


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 31, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think they can also fine attendees, but not for the 10K, and I doubt it would be worth them bothering (I was at the one on Saturday taking pictures - cops were attending but not taking any particular action, though in Trafalgar Square they were all masked up when generally they never are). Either way, he _wants_ to get the fine so that he can go to court about it.


a question: I saw someone on farcebook saying they were there and that the EDL and fascists attacked demonstrators, did you see any of that?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2020)

Well the fash are involved with the 'KBF' anti mask bollocks so maybe not intentionally tbh unless they are just picking fights with random people they see.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a question: I saw someone on farcebook saying they were there and that the EDL and fascists attacked demonstrators, did you see any of that?


If you look at the video there were some union jacks and at least one St George flag, plus up thread a still of a British Union of Fascists flag. I don't suppose RUPTLY are interested in filming fascist violence - or maybe they are?
In any case if there had been any violence this event would probably have had a lot more media coverage -  so doubt it.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The woman doing the supposed link to the unavailable senator made Piers Corbyn and David Icke sound like the voice of moderation.
> Her peroration was that the medical industry was leading killer of black people through abortion - which she said is genocide.



The delightful Kate Shemirani who is now on something of a roll on twitter. I'll spoiler these



Spoiler: Kate speaks TROOTH



























Who were the so-called ‘top doctors and nurses’ that addressed the anti-Covid measures demo as global death toll reaches 843K? - The London Economic


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 1, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> The delightful Kate Shemirani who is now on something of a roll on twitter. I'll spoiler these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking idiot.   

*Shemirani, not you, Lurdan.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 1, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking idiot.
> 
> *Shemirani, not you, Lurdan.


In my case it goes without saying


----------



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2020)

I also saw there was a 5G nut called Mark Steel on a related link.
It is actually Mark Steele (so not the comedian and broadcaster).
Gave me a nasty start for a sec there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 1, 2020)

8ball said:


> I also saw there was a 5G nut called Mark Steel on a related link.
> It is actually Mark Steele (so not the comedian and broadcaster).
> Gave me a nasty start for a sec there.



That nutter has been banging on about 5G for years, long before covid, got himself into trouble with Gateshead Council back in 2018 for threatening and intimidating behaviour towards their staff and councillors, ended up with a court injunction preventing him from continuing this behaviour for two years. 

This was at a time when there wasn't any 5G being used in Gateshead.   



> Mark Steele claims 5G kills babies and causes cancer, and believes it's secretly being used in Gateshead [in street lights]. The council denies this and applied for an injunction to limit what the 57-year-old could even post online about 5G.
> 
> It [the court] heard Steele accused one worker of "crimes against humanity" for their involvement with the lights.
> 
> ...











						WW1 soldiers and 'baby killers': 5G row makes it to court
					

Gateshead Council and Mark Steele's ongoing dispute over the 'baby killing' technology takes another twist




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone see Piers Corbyn on Gmtv this morning?

Car crash tv


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 1, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a question: I saw someone on farcebook saying they were there and that the EDL and fascists attacked demonstrators, did you see any of that?


Nothing like that, no violence of any sort (mind you I didn't stay super long). I have no idea why fash would do that and I've not heard anything similar from any other sources.

For the record I didn't see an organised fash presence attending either, though there were a few obvious folk, and I'd be surprised if there weren't more given the types of conspiracy theory on display. We've all seen the BUF flag picture of course. There may have been groups deeper in, but no ducking way was I going to go into that crowd.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2020)

I just thought on the way home ...
Clever enough that Bill Gates has come up with a vaccine that will sterilise 8 billion people, but coming up with one that works for both men and women takes real skillz...


----------



## prunus (Sep 1, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I just thought on the way home ...
> Clever enough that Bill Gates has come up with a vaccine that will sterilise 8 billion people, but coming up with one that works for both men and women takes real skillz...



Something that interrupts meiosis would do the trick, possibly by interfering with something in the synapsis process.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Actually I just realised they only actually need to sterilise one sex ... but such precise gene targetting - if only it were so ...


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking idiot.
> 
> *Shemirani, not you, Lurdan.



Steve Topple adding his own brand of  cripsploitation to the mix. 









						Some elderly and disabled people may be culled, yet the queen will keep on going
					

Amid the growing controversy around Do Not Resuscitate (DNR) notices, people are asking why the royal family's treatment is different.




					www.thecanary.co
				




It’s ok, the independent explains that it’s really just a misunderstanding Analysis: The truth about do not resuscitate orders


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

And one should never think the NHS (blessed be thy holy name) is a corrupt and cruel agent of bureaucratic capitalism. Ever. 









						Baby deaths investigators discover 500 more cases - NHS worst maternity scandal inquiry
					

AN INQUIRY into what has been called the NHS' worst maternity scandal is to investigate hundreds more cases, bringing the total to more than 1,800.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

Or that the medical guilds like a good cover up as much as the next professional bag of cunts https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Paterson-begin-legal-battle-save-careers.html


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

Conspiracy scum have always been hearse-chasing the victims of medical/care homicide. Google ‘citizens commission on  human rights’


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

Spergy Mark and co talking about anti-vaccine actions at 1.00.45 here


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Not conspiracy exactly - more exploitation. I caught this early one morning in late August.

Robert Beckford, an academic theologian and Christian presenter on Channel Four and BBC did this programme about Coronavirus. What caught my ear specifically was the interview with Bishop Climate Irungu - a rather notorious Pentecostal minister whose church is directly opposite Camberwell Rail station (disused).

Also there is some discussion of Ty and his death, Ty being a Pentecostal Christian apparently. 

Climate Irungu is being investigated for selling holy healing oil which wards off Coronavirus.

Being the BBC there was a humanist input too (albeit from America)
Heart and Soul - Will God protect me? - BBC Sounds

Sorry it's not possible to edit this into specific segments - it is a 27 minute programme giving insight into these points of view.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2020)

This makes for depressing reading.   



> The merger between QAnon and Covid-19 conspiracies is also apparent in a number of emails received by the BBC.
> 
> "Coronavirus is a cover-up for… child sex trafficking - a major issue in this world and nobody wants to report about it," one typical email read.
> 
> Another man got in touch to explain how his mother - who attended the protests - has been led down the rabbit hole over the course of the pandemic, taken in first by coronavirus conspiracy theories and now by QAnon.











						How Covid-19 myths are merging with the QAnon conspiracy theory
					

Online and in real-life demonstrations, two viral conspiracy theories are increasingly coming together.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 3, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Steve Topple adding his own brand of  cripsploitation to the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not totally convinced that Phil the Greek isn't dead already and they just prop the corpse up when they need to,  As for Brenda the woman seems to be immortal anyway.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

Good piece here:


and on Icke here 









						Cash for conspiracies: How David Icke, 'alternative' media and tech giants make money from coronavirus conspiracies - Press Gazette
					

David Icke has a theory about why Iran was badly hit by coronavirus in March. Sort of. “We have a country targeted by America, targeted by Israel – Iran,” says the professional conspiracy theorist in an interview with ‘alternative’ media outlet London Real. “And as this virus came out of China...




					www.pressgazette.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Good piece here:
> 
> 
> and on Icke here
> ...


The "MEDIA" doesn't show on my PC - on ANY browser. 
What is it?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

Coronavirus: Tory minister's husband thinks COVID-19 is a 'mental illness'


----------



## Combustible (Sep 4, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Anyone see Piers Corbyn on Gmtv this morning?



Good thing that TV interviews are proven to stop consipracy theorists in their tracks.


----------



## Almor (Sep 4, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Good thing that TV interviews are proven to stop consipracy theorists in their tracks.



Yeah, I haven't seen it but one of the conspiracy types on Facebook shared something about it being a great interview by Corbyn


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 4, 2020)

Almor said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen it but one of the conspiracy types on Facebook shared something about it being a great interview by Corbyn



Well loons would say that, personally I think the whole interview was a total shambles, somewhat of a car crash, fuck knows why GMTV thought it would be a good idea to give him any airtime.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 4, 2020)

He should just stick to drinking (good!) pints in decent pubs with actual, non-unhinged anarchos and lefties, like he used to years ago


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 4, 2020)

I've engaged my cousin on their FB because they posted something along th lines of "project fear!! U r all so blind!! The govt and WHO have made everyone so afraid!! CDC data shows only 6% of deaths attributed  to covid alone!! There is no pandemic!!1"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 4, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> I've engaged my cousin on their FB because they posted something along th lines of "project fear!! U r all so blind!! The govt and WHO have made everyone so afraid!! CDC data shows only 6% of deaths attributed  to covid alone!! There is no pandemic!!1"



He's a fucking idiot, as you clearly know, send him the link below, which demonstrates the complete ignorance of people thinking that.









						Viral claim that only 6% of COVID-19 deaths were caused by the virus is flat-out wrong
					

This stat points to people who didn't have any underlying conditions or complications.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 4, 2020)

I took a brief look at the CDC data (cousin provided a link!) immediately after waking up and could tell them straight away that they were wrong.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> I've engaged my cousin on their FB because they posted something along th lines of "project fear!! U r all so blind!! The govt and WHO have made everyone so afraid!! CDC data shows only 6% of deaths attributed  to covid alone!! There is no pandemic!!1"


I assume your cousin is about 18 years old and in perfect physical health ?


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 7, 2020)

Corona conspiraloon cunts in action












Brees is a freelance 'independent journalist' and a close associate of ex-filth, 'child abuse entrepreneur' and general scumbag Jon Wedger. (See for example this from last year and various issues of Private Eye).

Given that forms of covid denial, and of anti-lockdown, 'childrens rights' (sic) and 'child protection' (sic) activism are finding an audience among some parents in local social media networks I'd imagine there will be a number of schools subject to 'scrutiny' and 'pressure' from shitheads like this on top of their other difficulties.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 7, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> He should just stick to drinking (good!) pints in decent pubs with actual, non-unhinged anarchos and lefties, like he used to years ago



Shouldn’t we all


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2020)

Interesting article about French anti-mask conspiracists - the profile of the average anti-masker is pretty much a direct description of every covid-denying person I know. Swap Didier Raoult for Andrew Wakefield and the gilet jaunes for anti-fracking though.

_French people who reject mask-wearing are more likely to be older, educated women who support the gilets jaunes (yellow vests) protest movement and the controversial virus specialist Didier Raoult, and would refuse to have a coronavirus vaccination if one were available 









						French 'anti-maskers' most likely to be educated women in 50s, says study
					

Results show 94% of Covid sceptics would refuse vaccine and most describe themselves as free-thinkers




					www.theguardian.com
				



_


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

I wondered briefly this afternoon whether some of the fascists might object to facemasks partly because they've been so vehemently opposed to the niqab that they'd now feel like they were wearing one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I wondered briefly this afternoon whether some of the fascists might object to facemasks partly because they've been so vehemently opposed to the niqab that they'd now feel like they were wearing one.



i have seen the opinion expressed (not sure if it was something copied and posted on here or what) that facemasks are a plot to get everyone used to wearing islamic face coverings and it's all sadiq khan's fault


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I wondered briefly this afternoon whether some of the fascists might object to facemasks partly because they've been so vehemently opposed to the niqab that they'd now feel like they were wearing one.



Already happened. There was a right-wing meme knocking about a while ago along the lines of ‘if they can get you to wear one of these, it makes it easier to get you to wear one of these’ with a picture of a face mask and burka.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> Interesting article about French anti-mask conspiracists - the profile of the average anti-masker is pretty much a direct description of every covid-denying person I know. Swap Didier Raoult for Andrew Wakefield and the gilet jaunes for anti-fracking though.
> 
> _French people who reject mask-wearing are more likely to be older, educated women who support the gilets jaunes (yellow vests) protest movement and the controversial virus specialist Didier Raoult, and would refuse to have a coronavirus vaccination if one were available
> 
> ...



a lot of women at the London demo the other day from the pictures I saw, like the worst of mumsnet had come to town. Curious as to why it seems to have hit home with this demographic, any ideas?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 7, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The "MEDIA" doesn't show on my PC - on ANY browser.


Wow. Reckon there are some concerned parents out there who would pay a lot for a PC that doesn't show the "MEDIA" on any browser.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> a lot of women at the London demo the other day from the pictures I saw, like the worst of mumsnet had come to town. Curious as to why it seems to have hit home with this demographic, any ideas?



A lot of the natural/alternative health stuff is targeted at women isn't it. It's not a massive leap from that to anti-vaxx and conspiracy stuff.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A lot of the natural/alternative health stuff is targeted at women isn't it. It's not a massive leap from that to anti-vaxx and conspiracy stuff.



wonder if this also ties in with historic gender imbalance in people studying/working in STEM?


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2020)

The women in my circles that are neatly described by that article have always been alternative health leaning into conspiracy theory types, who spend a lot of time by themselves because they are either retired or on the sick - I wonder if middle aged women are more likely to be socially isolated and more prone to falling victim to online radicalisation - which is what this is - as a result?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> wonder if this also ties in with historic gender imbalance in people studying/working in STEM?



Hmm sounds like maybe a bit of a stretch to me. I mean most people of whatever gender haven't really studied STEM subjects at any sort of advanced level let alone worked in those fields, and are also not conspiracy loons. If there is a gender imbalance in the people who are into this (and I'm not 100% that there is) that seems a bit broad as an explanation to me.


----------



## maomao (Sep 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> wonder if this also ties in with historic gender imbalance in people studying/working in STEM?


I bet there's some nutty engineers and computer scientists on those demos. Apart from actually having studied microbiology I don't think being a STEM graduate would necessarily inform anyone's views on the pandemic.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2020)

Some engineers have a notable tendency towards woo: Engineers and woo - RationalWiki


----------



## CH1 (Sep 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Some engineers have a notable tendency towards woo: Engineers and woo - RationalWiki


Nice quote at the start of rthe article - but it is a quote highlighting the unusual compatibility of techno with Fascism. The sort of thing Jonathan Meades bangs on about on BBC Four: BBC Four - Ben Building: Mussolini, Monuments and Modernism


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

Nicely done









						Anti-maskers forced to dig graves for COVID-19 victims in Indonesia
					

Local authorities in Indonesia ordered eight people who broke the country’s face mask laws to dig graves for COVID-19 victims, according to a report. The province of East Java punished the ma…




					nypost.com


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disappointing it wasnt their own graves they were made to dig


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Piers Corbyn coming up in half an hour.
Better see if I can get the Roku working to savour the moment


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Piers Corbyn coming up in half an hour.
> Better see if I can get the Roku working to savour the moment




You mean the Xenu?





__





						Camelot Castle Hotel Tintagel and Scientologists John & Irina Mappin and Ted Stourton | Why We Protest | Anonymous Activism Forum
					

Camelot Castle Hotel Tintagel and Scientologists John & Irina Mappin and Ted Stourton  Camelot Castle Hotel. Warning! 140 'terrible' 1* TripAdvisor...



					whyweprotest.net


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You mean the Xenu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see won't we. If he can get into bed with Scientology he can do anything.
He won't be sectioned through them will he? They don't believe in mental illness.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

no, psychiatrists (and anyone who opposes scientology) are evil. They will I'm sure offer him the Bridge to Total Freedom though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Piers Corbyn coming up in half an hour.
> Better see if I can get the Roku working to savour the moment




Doesn't look like the twat has turned-up.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Doesn't look like the twat has turned-up.


Apparently its live on Facebook. But I'm searching for a link.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh, it's here...


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Doesn't look like the twat has turned-up.


Its on here


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

They;ve all started anti vaxxing now - which might make thius pertinent








						A Boat Full of Scientologists Is Under Measles Quarantine in the Caribbean
					

A church boat called Freewinds in on lockdown after a case of measles was confirmed on board




					www.lamag.com


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Piers Corbyn just agreed with the host that he supports Trump - on the grounds that Trump hasn't supported any wars.
Wonder what Jeremy thinks of that.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I would say John Mappin is a fully paid up QAnon believer - as well as Scientologist.
He's now got onto President Trump arresting the paedophile trngs.
Anyone know of any arrests by the way - apart from Epstein?

Piers Corbyn seems to parrot whatever John Mappin brings up - see Trump above.

PS Irena - Mrs Mappin - was in the Lenin Youth. Ready Always Ready was their motto she said.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Piers Corbyn said he thinks the Salisbury poisonings were a British effort.
I really can't take anything he says seriously now.
And Mappin's behaviour on his Free Speech channel is beginning to look like Russia Today.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 18, 2020)

I think I now know where my covid holiday is going to take me.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

down the rabbit hole?


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> We'll see won't we. If he can get into bed with Scientology he can do anything.
> He won't be sectioned through them will he? They don't believe in mental illness.



They have their own ways









						Scientology And The Mysterious Death Of Lisa McPherson
					

She was taken to the church's “spiritual headquarters" for an "Introspection Rundown."




					allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2020)

Happy Valley was fun for David Mayo, too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Piers Corbyn said he thinks the Salisbury poisonings were a British effort.
> I really can't take anything he says seriously now.



‘now’ ?!!  Have you ever given any credence to his views?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyhow, someone round here (Bristol, yes, I know) has been spraying a stencil on the pavement that says ‘It’s not real’.  Someone else has now gone out and sprayed over the ‘not’.  A kind of timid local culture war.

Loads of loon shit about here, including some flyposter trying to sound all sciencey by pointing out that the virus is much smaller in size than the particle sizes that a mask can stop, deliberately overlooking the fact that the virus doesn’t fly about like a single molecule but is attached to droplets which are somewhat larger. I’d say thick twats, but I’m certain they know they’re wrong anyway.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Loads of loon shit about here, including some flyposter trying to sound all sciencey by pointing out that the virus is much smaller in size than the particle sizes that a mask can stop, deliberately overlooking the fact that the virus doesn’t fly about like a single molecule but is attached to droplets which are somewhat larger. I’d say thick twats, but I’m certain they know they’re wrong anyway.


Even fluid resistant surgical face masks will filter many SARS-CoV-2 virions moving through their layers due to diffusive processes and electrostatic action. FFP2+ masks filter virions inbound through impaction and interception mechanisms as well (which all ultimately feature electrostatic capture).


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘now’ ?!!  Have you ever given any credence to his views?


I went to a lecture of his once at Conway Hall. On weather.
He had a blow-up globe and a thing like  plastic feather boa which represented the Jetstream.
He seemed so innocently charming in those days.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 19, 2020)

The conspiracy covidiots loons are kicking off in London.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The conspiracy covidiots loons are kicking off in London.



Met police statement: Statement: protest in Trafalgar Square


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2020)

There were a lot more than I thought there'd be this time.

Super light touch by the cops tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Met police statement: Statement: protest in Trafalgar Square


I love how they keep saying


> the four Es approach to explain, engage and encourage


THAT'S THREE ES


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I love how they keep saying
> 
> THAT'S THREE ES



The fourth one is 'enforcement', but they don't like mentioning that.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2020)

they're giving out e's to the protestors too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There were a lot more than I thought there'd be this time.
> 
> Super light touch by the cops tbh.



There will probably be even more next week, when the Piers Corbyn & David Icke show is back in town.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

Who needs scientists and medical research when these guys are on hand to tell you what's REALLY happening?







Pics by Steve Eason


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 19, 2020)

A friend of mine was down there photographing today, & this was what he posted on fb earlier;

“According to the Covid-19 deniers at Trafalgar Square today. All of the people that have died were actually murdered by the telecommunications companies as part of their 5G program. I kid you not, they actually said that.”

A long wall & a GPMG.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

They know the TROOF!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 20, 2020)

Interesting signs


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Just checking timing for tomorrow's rally, when I see that Piers Corbyn, David Icke and - of all people - Dr Vernon Coleman [who used to be The Sun doctor an aeon ago] are now having their videos hosted by Register | Brand New Tube
As you see they want to know you are watching - and who you are.

Anyway things are supposed to kick off at Trafalgar Square at noon.

BTW one of Piers allies, Stand Up UK has an illuminating page on 5g:








						HOME | StandupX
					

StandUpX UK.  No New Normal. No Health Passports. We Do Not Consent.




					www.standupx.info
				




Apparently the fibre optic cable installation we are currently suffering in Lambeth is part of 5g, as is the major tree felling operations such as by the Labour reptillian council in Sheffield. Trees block 5g - so you can't be surveilled.

PS why is no-one ranting about 5g smart meters in the UK? In the US they are positively mental about them.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2020)

just popped up in my youtube feed - live now but you can rewind, didn't start 10 mins ago
about confronting conspiracy theories i think...could be good


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2020)

ska invita said:


> just popped up in my youtube feed - live now but you can rewind, didn't start 10 mins ago
> about confronting conspiracy theories i think...could be good



ta, will check this out - someone was recommending a film Peter Jukes made on this topic I've meant to watch...


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2020)

mind you, all the comments in the chat are anti-vax maniacs.


----------



## sovereignb (Oct 2, 2020)

Hmmm...I thought this thread would be for me, but clearly not.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2020)

killer b said:


> mind you, all the comments in the chat are anti-vax maniacs.



successful argument then


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

In case someone forwards you this as proof of, well, whatever, it's faked


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

OF COURSE!



> The grand prize for the most unhinged conspiracy theory goes to (who else?) QAnon followers. One of the many bizarre things these people believe (without any foundation) is that Covid-19 is a hoax designed to deflect attention from a Satan-worshipping pedophile ring operated by Hillary Clinton and liberal elites. Trump, their reasoning goes, is pretending to have Covid-19 as part of a grand plan to arrest Clinton. According to these geniuses Trump communicated his intentions via a tweet on Friday morning where he announced he and Melania had tested positive and declared: “We will get through this TOGETHER!” When you pull apart TOGETHER it spells out TO GET HER. Boom!












						The most unhinged Trump conspiracy theory comes from – who else? – QAnon followers | Arwa Mahdawi
					

The president, their reasoning goes, is pretending to have Covid-19 as part of a grand plan to arrest Hillary Clinton




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 4, 2020)

yep, and don't forget that if you add the 14 days quarantine to the date the tweet was released you get the date of the next day which happens to be. the 17th letter of the alphabet...
It's all there for those who seek!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2020)

Poked my nose in Twitter today and ‘whyarewedoingthis’ is trending, which is a hashtag being used by absolute fuckwits to share youtubes by fake doctors etc. The quantity of shite is depressing, even if quite a lot of the accounts are obviously bots.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 15, 2020)

Just heard on facebook that "spiritual" anti-maskers turned up en-mass and caused hassle at a small independant hippy gift shop in Newcastle who's owner has been strictly enforcing masks and social distancing.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 17, 2020)

They're pushing their shit on Twitter again. Saw #PandemicIsOverUK on the menu on the right of the Twitter page. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots? How braindead do you have to be to think that the pandemic is over? Fuckwits!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> They're pushing their shit on Twitter again. Saw #PandemicIsOverUK on the menu on the right of the Twitter page. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots? How braindead do you have to be to think that the pandemic is over? Fuckwits!



Just had a quick look, it seems most people using that hashtag are replying along to lines of 'no it fucking isn't', so there's some hope.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2020)

I see the twats are having another demo in Hyde Park today, with the chief fuckwit, Piers Corbyn, speaking again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2020)

And, there's this too...

Rally at Piers Corbyn’s test case for Hyde Park arrests (May 16 & 30)
Westminster Magistrates Court, London, NW1 5BR
Friday 23 October,  9:30am

... fingers crossed he loses, and ideally ends up locked-up rather than locked-down.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 17, 2020)

People are claiming that because the hashtag was started by one Dr Mike Yeadon, which apparently means that the pandemic is over.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> People are claiming that because the hashtag was started by one Dr Mike Yeadon, which apparently means that the pandemic is over.



I've just googled him, this is him claiming SAGE has got it wrong.



> Both of these points run entirely counter to known science regarding viruses and to a significant amount of evidence, as I will demonstrate. The more likely situation is that the susceptible population is now sufficiently depleted (now 28%) and the immune population sufficiently large that there will not be another large, national scale outbreak of COVID-19.
> 
> Limited, regional outbreaks will be self-limiting and the pandemic is effectively over. This matches current evidence, with COVID-19 deaths remaining a fraction of what they were in spring, despite numerous questionable practices, all designed to artificially increase the number of apparent COVID-19 deaths.



Sounds like a right nutter, but his background will have given him creditability amongst those that want to believe this stuff.   



> Dr Mike Yeadon has a degree in biochemistry and toxicology and a research-based PhD in respiratory pharmacology. He has spent over 30 years leading new medicines research in some of the world’s largest pharmaceutical companies, leaving Pfizer in 2011 as Vice President & Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory.
> 
> That was the most senior research position in this field in Pfizer. Since leaving Pfizer, Dr Yeadon has founded his own biotech company, Ziarco, which was sold to the worlds biggest drug company, Novartis, in 2017.











						What SAGE Has Got Wrong
					

by Mike Yeadon Chief Medical Officer, Professor Chris Whitty, and Chief Scientific Adviser, Sir Patrick Vallance, give a Coronavirus Data




					lockdownsceptics.org


----------



## NoXion (Oct 17, 2020)

That shit quote about fooling people sounds like it was fucking tailor-made to appeal to the conspiracy cunts. Jesus fucking Christ, the irresponsibility of that fucking cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2020)

What I don't get, is he published that article yesterday, hence the hash-tag on twitter, when covid hospitalisations are surging across the UK, and deaths have almost doubled in a week.  

I know he thinks the deaths have been artificially increased, but there's no reason to do that, what advantage would it bring? 

Totally bonkers.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 17, 2020)

The arts sector is on its knees, so all the actors decided to get new jobs acting as patients on ventilators and dying


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 17, 2020)

How can anyone think the pandemic is over  this reminds me of Gupta who claimed back in March that half the population had already had it


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Just walked past two loon protests. One twat told me I should take my mask off and said he was tempted to come over and 'rip it off.' Utter cunt.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

On the plus side, it appears that these freedom/free choice-seekers get really wound up if someone elects to use their freedom of choice and wear a mask around their dreary protests.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2020)

I still want to build a fake ‘mobile 5G transmission station test vehicle’ with loads of ostentatious antennae and a sound generator making a loud humming noise and just park it up next to Trafalgar Square.  There needs to be some creative trolling of this lot,


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

lots of dead birds round it


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Interesting illustrated guide here A Photographer's Journey Through American Conspiracies


----------



## danski (Oct 20, 2020)

Anybody want to start a new conspiracy?
Something to suggest the circuit breaker lockdowns being a means for the government to be able to control your electricity supply at home. “Have you got circuit breakers in your home? You might be affected”.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Meanwhile 











						The Brixton Covidiot continues to scrawl dangerous coronavirus misinformation around town
					

Brixton’s resident conspiracy clown has been busy scrawling his nonsense around town. His latest effort on Acre Lane contrives to link the horrors of slavery and Nazism with the current healt…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2020)

danski said:


> Anybody want to start a new conspiracy?
> Something to suggest the circuit breaker lockdowns being a means for the government to be able to control your electricity supply at home. “Have you got circuit breakers in your home? You might be affected”.


I think I said it before - but I'm amazed no-one has suggested 5g Smart Metering would enable the government to tun off your gas, electricity and water supplies - thereby freezing recalcitrant Mancunians in particular into an early submission to Boris's dictat.

BTW I discovered yesterday that Spoons don't allow you in now without a mask. It's only a matter of time before they only entertain customers with a 5g Spoons ap for a Tim Martin ordering and test and trace combo.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I think I said it before - but I'm amazed no-one has suggested 5g Smart Metering would enable the government to tun off your gas, electricity and water supplies - thereby freezing recalcitrant Mancunians in particular into an early submission to Boris's dictat.
> 
> BTW I discovered yesterday that Spoons don't allow you in now without a mask. It's only a matter of time before they only entertain customers with a 5g Spoons ap for a Tim Martin ordering and test and trace combo.


Tin foil hat smart meters - a good starting point?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2020)

Fucking hell, this popped up in my neighbourhood WhatsApp group today     What's a neighbourly way of saying "he's a fascist and you're clearly a conspiraloon"?


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 23, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Fucking hell, this popped up in my neighbourhood WhatsApp group today     What's a neighbourly way of saying "he's a fascist and you're clearly a conspiraloon"?
> 
> View attachment 235555



"Mr. Delingpole isn't a professor, a doctor, a Sir, or a Queen's Counsel, why should we expect the 'real truth' from somebody who can't state his name without telling four lies?"


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 23, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> *I still want to build a fake ‘mobile 5G transmission station test vehicle’ with loads of ostentatious antennae and a sound generator making a loud humming noise and just park it up next to Trafalgar Square.*  There needs to be some creative trolling of this lot,



?? You mean *this* kind of vehicle???   ??


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> "Mr. Delingpole isn't a professor, a doctor, a Sir, or a Queen's Counsel, why should we expect the 'real truth' from somebody who can't state his name without telling four lies?"


I'm listening to it now.
Its not about Delingpole - it's Mike Yeadon who presents himself as a former director of research at Pfizer (in Beckenham). No a lot about him on the web - is he a male UK version of Judy Mikovits - or is he real?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2020)

Idiots and covidiots and anti Welsh idiots kicking off about non essential items not being sold in Wales for 2 weeks and missing the point that it's to stop supermarkets selling stuff that specialists who've been closed for 2 weeks
"They'll be burning books next", "2 week trial for communism" etc etc


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2020)

The loons now have a radio station especially for them, Murdoch's talkRADIO, below is just two examples, I would hate to hear what looney people call in, with these covidiots as presenters.

talkRADIO’S Julia Hartley-Brewer: 'We have no excess deaths at the moment, how do you explain that?' 

She's in total denial that covid spreads from the young to the old, she claims even people that test negative in hospital still get put down as a covid death if they die, that hospital admissions and people in ICU are normal for this time of the year. You only need to watch about 2 minutes to see how mad she is.




talkRADIO’S Cristo Foufas 'Lockdowns don't work', Interviews lockdown sceptic Richard Madeley. 




A couple of other presenters have been banging on about the 'Great Barrington Declaration' and giving it credence.


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I'm listening to it now.
> Its not about Delingpole - it's Mike Yeadon who presents himself as a former director of research at Pfizer (in Beckenham). No a lot about him on the web - is he a male UK version of Judy Mikovits - or is he real?



I hadn't heard of this guy til yesterday, when two loon sources cited him. He only seems to be getting his views aired by racists and conspiracy theorists so regardless of his bona fides he's in the bin.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 24, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Idiots and covidiots and anti Welsh idiots kicking off about non essential items not being sold in Wales for 2 weeks and missing the point that it's to stop supermarkets selling stuff that specialists who've been closed for 2 weeks
> "They'll be burning books next", "2 week trial for communism" etc etc




While the person who tweeted that is no doubt a complete bellend, it is a little jarring to see shelves of books cordoned off as nonessential items you're not allowed to buy - I think a lot of older people facing weeks in isolation without the technology to download books would definitely take issue with the classification of reading matter as nonessential.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 24, 2020)

Can non essential home deliveries still take place in Wales? Can you order eg books and kids clothes for example.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Can non essential home deliveries still take place in Wales? Can you order eg books and kids clothes for example.


I can't see how they could possibly stop people ordering stuff online.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Can non essential home deliveries still take place in Wales? Can you order eg books and kids clothes for example.


I suspect anything can be delivered. This is about reducing circulation of people in shops - and also fairness as between small shops and supermarkets.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 24, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> While the person who tweeted that is no doubt a complete bellend, it is a little jarring to see shelves of books cordoned off as nonessential items you're not allowed to buy - I think a lot of older people facing weeks in isolation without the technology to download books would definitely take issue with the classification of reading matter as nonessential.


Yep agreed. My dad is in that group- very avid reader and gutted when the libraries closed- he bought a lot of books during lockdown. I don't get the logic of this in a supermarket tbh. Fair enough don't let people stand there reading but let em buy a book ffs.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yep agreed. My dad is in that group- very avid reader and gutted when the libraries closed- he bought a lot of books during lockdown. I don't get the logic of this in a supermarket tbh. Fair enough don't let people stand there reading but let em buy a book ffs.


It's to help bookshops that have had to close being unfairly affected.

I can see it will obviously inconvenience and annoy some people but it's 2 weeks

They could have announced it earlier to mitigate


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Can non essential home deliveries still take place in Wales? Can you order eg books and kids clothes for example.


Yeah, it's fine


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Idiots and covidiots and anti Welsh idiots kicking off about non essential items not being sold in Wales for 2 weeks and missing the point that it's to stop supermarkets selling stuff that specialists who've been closed for 2 weeks
> "They'll be burning books next", "2 week trial for communism" etc etc



I willing to bet they don't read many books and get most of their information from Youtube and Twitter rabbitholes


----------



## NoXion (Oct 24, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Idiots and covidiots and anti Welsh idiots kicking off about non essential items not being sold in Wales for 2 weeks and missing the point that it's to stop supermarkets selling stuff that specialists who've been closed for 2 weeks
> "They'll be burning books next", "2 week trial for communism" etc etc




I had a bunch of #KBF morons posting on my Twitter when I slagged off claims that the pandemic is over. Anyone with that tag in their username is a 100% Grade-A shitcunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I had a bunch of #KBF morons posting on my Twitter when I slagged off claims that the pandemic is over. Anyone with that tag in their username is a 100% Grade-A shitcunt.


what does it stand for?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2020)

Keep britain fwee I think


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2020)

My ears twitched on "Victoria" this morning to tho the trailer for this profile of Kate Shemirani by her son
Video experience headlines - BBC News
longer audio version Trending - Help! My mum is a conspiracy influencer - BBC Sounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

Excellent LRB article by James Meek on the proliferation of Covid and other conspiracies:








						James Meek · Red Pill, Blue Pill · LRB 22 October 2020
					

Conspiracists describe epiphanies where they start to see the big picture, the universal meta-conspiracy that ex...




					www.lrb.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 27, 2020)

Hopefully this twat will get voted out next time.



> Coun Hewitson also said it will be "like living in North Korea" if the country continues being subject to the Government's current restrictions.
> 
> The Byerley Park, Horndale & Cobblers Hall councillor's outburst came during an anti-lockdown protest held at Market Place in Durham city centre on Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...



Basically, as long as her neighbours, relatives, friends and work people avoid it, it's fake.    









						County Durham councillor claims Covid is 'fake virus' in shocking video
					

Great Aycliffe town councillor Irene Hewitson says she will only believe coronavirus is real when the people she is close to start dying




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hopefully this twat will get voted out next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> She told ChronicleLive: "We're being locked down over a fake virus. I don't believe the virus exists. When my neighbours, relatives, friends and work people are dying around me then I'll believe it's true.


What an absolute fucking moron.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2020)

bit late to start believing at that point really


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Excellent LRB article by James Meek on the proliferation of Covid and other conspiracies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've rread that article now, and it's *well* worth the time.

Here's some stuff in the article, firstly about and then sourced (at that Icke rally in August) from an ultra-conspiracist there, 'Martin' :




			
				James Meek said:
			
		

> The Icke style of conspiracist discourse is never lost for words or answers. It is mimicked by foot soldiers like Martin, whom I met in Trafalgar Square. Like Dominic, Martin didn’t match the cliché of conspiracy theorists as unkempt eccentrics, hippies, stoners, ragged and unbarbered and decked with badges. He was a graphic designer from Swindon, he had a degree, he was neatly and conventionally dressed; he’d recently lost his job when the pandemic forced his main client, P&O Cruises, to tie up its fleet. We spoke for about forty minutes. I peppered him with questions, but he never hesitated, acknowledged a non sequitur or expressed the slightest doubt that he saw the truth.






			
				Martin said:
			
		

> The New World Order planned to reduce the world population to 500 million slaves; the BBC reported the collapse of Building 7 of the World Trade Centre on 9/11 before it happened; the police helicopter overhead was an obvious tactic by the conspirators to drown out the rally speakers; Prescott Bush created communism and financed Nazism; apparent Covid deaths in China and Iran were organised attacks; Covid vaccines would sterilise recipients and implant tracking devices; soon everyone would be forced to have a chip implanted in their hand; the conspirators simultaneously wanted to keep their plans secret and let everyone know about them; central banks needed to be destroyed because they were creating money for themselves; the elite bloodlines of the Rothschilds and Rockefellers and a few others adopted Jewish personas so they couldn’t be criticised without their detractors being accused of antisemitism; these elite bloodlines were psychotic, psychopathic and Satan-worshipping; they went back to Babylon; it was all in scripture, not that he was religious, because all religions were run by the Synagogue of Satan; the conspirators want people to be left-wing because left-wing people liked controlling governments; the gender signs on the traffic lights at Trafalgar Square showed the hand of the Illuminati at work, as did mass immigration.
> I apologised for taking up so much of his time.



Major respect to James Meek for investigating and trying to understand all this stuff, but every time I read about these things, I _still_ find myself utterly failing to grasp why apparantly intelligent and well-read (or bad-book-reading!!) people, or *ANYONE* ,  can believe all or even just some of the above shit.

*TLDR?* Bonkers isn't the half of it!!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I'm listening to it now.
> Its not about Delingpole - it's Mike Yeadon who presents himself as a former director of research at Pfizer (in Beckenham). No a lot about him on the web - is he a male UK version of Judy Mikovits - or is he real?



Mike Yeadon has - in about a week - graduated from an extremely verbose interviewee on Mr Delinpole's podcast to a guest spot in the Daily Mail








						DR MIKE YEADON:Three facts No 10's experts got wrong
					

DR MIKE YEADON:On Monday more than 30million Britons will be under Tier Two and Three restrictions.We will then have days - a few weeks at best - until the inevitable total lockdown.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I can never read the Mail online - it's riddled with pop-ups.
Their timing is good - Yeadon claims Covid testing is dominated by false positives and the death rate is a fraction of a percent anyway.

The Daily Mail was the paper that thought Adolf Hitler was rather good at reducing unemployment.
Of course arguing about them in an ad hominem way is not scientifically valid as a refutation - and in this respect I do commend Mike Yeadon's ninety minute blast on the Delingpole site. Yeadon never stops talking - and repeatedly says things like Sir Patrick Vallance worked in the next lab to me - though I didn't know it at the time, so anyway that means he knows what I know and when he says what he says he is lying. I'm not saying why he is lying - that's not my job.

In other words Yeadon comes across as a self-promoting self-proclaimed scientist whose speaking techniques resemble Donald Trump.
Though I don't imagine Donald Trump would stoop to writing for the Daily Mail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Mike Yeadon has - in about a week - graduated from an extremely verbose interviewee on Mr Delinpole's podcast to a guest spot in the Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone got an online rebuttal for Yeadon’s sctick that I can refer to? Got a friend who’s banging on about him aside from the fact that he’s obviously a crank and that you should never get your ‘facts’ from YouTube videos and Mail articles? (As well as him being quoted by conspiraloons)


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 20, 2020)

Washington Post yesterday (very paywalled) (link fwiw)

*After Virginia faulted a Christian day care for lack of masks, pastor told parents covid was a ‘hoax’*



> The complaints started to mount after a teacher who tested positive for the coronavirus had been at work maskless — working with toddlers and infants. (...) Following an immediate investigation, the state suspended Little Lambs Christian Dayschool’s food-service permit (...) after Phillips told investigators he would refuse to follow public health guidelines.(...) All Phillips has to do is agree to follow the rules to get his permit back, the state said — but in another letter to parents he made clear he does not intend to do so. Instead, he said that the state shut down his entire business,





Spoiler: Text of article



By
Meagan Flynn,
Sarah Pulliam Bailey and
Michelle Boorstein
November 19, 2020 at 9:08 PM EST

The complaints started to mount after a teacher who tested positive for the coronavirus had been at work maskless — working with toddlers and infants.

In fact, no one was wearing masks at Little Lambs Christian Dayschool, the day care at Fairlawn Christian Academy in Radford, according to Virginia Department of Health records.

But on Monday, Pastor Stephen Phillips sent a memo to parents, telling them that there was nothing to be worried about — and that they shouldn’t trust federal health authorities.

“Don’t allow yourself to be controlled and manipulated by media hype and government propaganda,” the pastor wrote, according to a copy obtained by The Washington Post and which is also referenced in state records. “Please do your own research!”

Now, after parents and even one employee’s boyfriend complained to the state health department, Phillips’s apparent refusal to comply with virus restrictions has led to swift consequences.

Following an immediate investigation, the state suspended Little Lambs Christian Dayschool’s food-service permit, which Noelle Bissell, director of the New River Health District, said is the only regulatory authority health officials have over establishments that flout coronavirus restrictions.

The state took this step only after Phillips told investigators he would refuse to follow public health guidelines. The investigation unfolded this week as Virginia and much of the nation are seeing record surges in coronavirus cases, while hospitals are preparing for influxes of patients.

All Phillips has to do is agree to follow the rules to get his permit back, the state said — but in another letter to parents he made clear he does not intend to do so. Instead, he said that the state shut down his entire business, including Fairlawn Christian Academy, and that parents should “convey their indignation to the Montgomery County Health Department and Governor Ralph Northam.”

“Because we have refused to adopt state mandated Covid guidelines, we have had our license to do business rescinded,” Phillips wrote in a letter provided to The Post by a parent. He added: “If you are not already aware, the entire Covid pandemic has been a hoax to establish an the anti-Christ Kingdom on earth.”

Phillips and other staff members at Fairlawn Christian Academy did not respond to multiple requests for comment Thursday.

Bobby Parker, a spokesman for the state health department, said Phillips’s claim that the state shuttered the school and day care is a misrepresentation of the department’s actions. Only the day care’s food permit is temporarily suspended — but will be restored if Phillips complies with restrictions.

The food permit “is not permanently cast aside,” he said. “There is an opportunity for it to be restored if there’s a demonstration of compliance” with Northam’s executive orders requiring masks and social distancing within businesses.

Parker said he was not aware of any other legal actions the state was taking against the business that could lead to it being shut down. The Virginia Department of Social Services, which oversees child-care facilities, could not be reached for comment Thursday evening. Online DSS records show Little Lambs day care is exempt from licensing because it is a religious facility. It has a capacity of 95 kids, ages 1 month old to under 13.

The decision by Phillips and his wife, Patrice Phillips, to close both the day care and Christian school has left parents scrambling to find new schooling and child-care options.

As a single mom, Chelsea Sewell, 28, was devastated to learn that the school was closing. Her 6-year-old daughter Marlee had been part of the day care since she was 2 and started attending the Christian school this year to avoid virtual learning in the public school system.

Sewell said she didn’t think it was a health risk to put her daughter in school, but she does believe covid-19 is “100 percent real.”

“This letter is just out of hand,” she said. “I do understand that Pastor Steve is upset about the school closing, but he didn’t need to go that extreme.”

According to health department records, at least three people complained to the state after Phillips sent a memo explaining a teacher at the day care tested positive while also telling them not to trust federal health authorities. One said his girlfriend, an employee, was specifically told not to wear a mask.

“Since the management believe COVID-19 to be some sort of government conspiracy, they failed to take this seriously,” another person wrote to the health department in an email, attaching Phillips’s initial letter.

Phillips and his wife refused to cooperate with investigators who visited the facility two days later, even denying that an unmasked teacher tested positive after investigators already confirmed that with the teacher herself.

Another woman who complained, who spoke on the condition of anonymity for fear of retribution against her family, told The Post her sister’s children attended the day care, and after her sister showed her the pastor’s initial letter to parents, she was “mortified.” Her niece has asthma, she said. She felt like she had to do something.

“I’m a health-care worker,” she said. “I am having to protect myself on a daily basis. .?.?. It’s not only that they’re not taking precautions, but you know someone tested positive and you’re just going on business as usual? You’re notifying the parents and telling them, don’t worry about this, it’s a hoax?”

Her sister, who also spoke on the condition of anonymity for fear of reprisal, told The Post that she believed her kids were safe because classroom capacity at Fairlawn Christian Academy was limited to fewer than 10 kids.

She and Sewell said that two months ago, the school shut down for seven days after a student tested positive for the coronavirus, leading them to believe the school was taking precautions.

Sewell said the pastor telling everyone that coronavirus is a “LIE straight from hell” was especially offensive. She knows people, like her best friend’s grandfather, who died of covid-19.

“How do you explain to your best friend that the pastor of this school thought this whole coronavirus was a hoax?” she said. “It’s just sad.”



Nov 16th Little Lambs Daycare's letter to 'reassure' parents


Spoiler: Pastor Steve speaks out












Nov 17th Little Lambs informs parents they are shutting down rather than COMPLY


Spoiler: Pastor Steve defies Satan


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

More like our ARSE is how the glory of God is manifest through all believers.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> More like our ARSE is how the glory of God is manifest through all believers.


I think you'll find that's the other team


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2020)

Covid 'conspiracy theory' leaflets sent to homes
					

Wales' health minister calls the flyer "really worrying", saying 1.3 million people have died.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				









> The leaflet then describes how issues such as suicide, substance abuse and domestic abuse have "soared" this year.
> "Lockdown measures are ruining lives not saving them, and the situation is on course to get very much worse - unless we act together," it says.
> The flyer does not elaborate on why the author believes the public is being misled, calling it "a very good question" and says it would take a more detailed response than the leaflet could provide.
> Instead, they ask the residents to study "comprehensive and evidence-based information" on three websites it provides links for, one falsely claiming coronavirus "is not dangerous at all".
> Another claims people get ill due to concern and worry about the virus rather than because of it.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Covid 'conspiracy theory' leaflets sent to homes
> 
> 
> Wales' health minister calls the flyer "really worrying", saying 1.3 million people have died.
> ...


There may be a riposte to that here. It was written in June, and essentially makes the point that the pandemic is quite multi-factorial, so attempts to pin down one major cause are not a solution - rather practical policies which enjoy community support.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2020)

> Brilliant Deutsche Bahn announcement: "notice to all conspiracy theorists: please be aware that the German government is secretly gathering saliva specimens to produce clones which will then replace you. So please wear a mask to stop the govt getting at your DNA."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2020)

21 year old German COVID denier in Germany compares herself to Sophie Scholl (21 year old German anti-Nazi martyr); steward quits in protest, calling it idiocy and saying her comparison trivialises the Holocaust. Steward hands in his hi-viz vest and is escorted away; speaker has a cry, throws down mic and stalks off.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2020)

Good man. Police escort seems a bit overdone though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2020)

I guess the Scholl comparison was his crystal skull.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Piers' case is coming along he says


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 4, 2020)

Keanu Reeves spills the beans:


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Keanu Reeves spills the beans:
> 
> View attachment 241717
> View attachment 241718


Did he actually say that?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Did he actually say that?



Of course not!


----------



## maomao (Dec 21, 2020)

Today I heard from a covid conspiracy idiot that 'the vaccine is a hoax, it won't stop you getting the virus and it won't stop you spreading the virus'. Which to me suggests that he thinks it does something though he did also call it a 'sugar water placebo' to be fair. Anyone got any idea what this one's about? It was his oddest outburst yet. Have had lots of 'silly lockdown' and 'silly masks' (which he doesn't wear) stuff but he previously believed that it was at least a real virus.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)

Margaret Keenan, the first woman vaccinated was an actress was given a placebo.

The virus mutation and the fast spreading is just a hoax intended to keep people at home to stop them mixing and spreading the virus. Just an excuse to introduce Tier 4.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Margaret Keenan, the first woman vaccinated was an actress was given a placebo.
> 
> The virus mutation and the fast spreading is just a hoax intended to keep people at home to stop them mixing and spreading the virus that does not exist. Just an excuse to introduce Tier 4.


fify


----------



## iona (Dec 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> Today I heard from a covid conspiracy idiot that 'the vaccine is a hoax, it won't stop you getting the virus and it won't stop you spreading the virus'. Which to me suggests that he thinks it does something though he did also call it a 'sugar water placebo' to be fair. Anyone got any idea what this one's about? It was his oddest outburst yet. Have had lots of 'silly lockdown' and 'silly masks' (which he doesn't wear) stuff but he previously believed that it was at least a real virus.


Aiui (one of) the vaccine(s) work/are currently thought to work by stopping you getting ill when you're infected, rather than actually stopping you from catching the virus or passing it on to others.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)

I heard that Europe has closed our borders as a punsishment for Brexit.  Either this, or its their way of upping the pressure on us to accept their version of a deal. Still, at least it's a clue about what to expect when we crash out with no deal.


----------



## prunus (Dec 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I heard that Europe has closed our borders as a punsishment for Brexit.  Either this, or its their way of upping the pressure on us to accept their version of a deal. Still, at least it's a clue about what to expect when we crash out with no deal.



These things you are hearing are I suspect untrue.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)

Hence they are conspiracies by conspiraloons.


----------



## prunus (Dec 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Hence they are conspiracies by conspiraloons.



Aha sorry didn’t realise what thread I was in!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2020)

prunus said:


> Aha sorry didn’t realise what thread I was in!


There might be truth in some of it


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2020)

Since I was not welcome in one of the science threads earlier ... and no one on Urban appears to have mentioned it ...

Not a conspiracy, but someone in a chatroom reminded me of the cultish enthusiasm for bat guano in cannabis cultivation - which would clearly put the collectors in close proximity to lots of bats ..




> "The key to this question is money," she told VOA, because the market for Chinese medicinal products involving bat guano is much bigger than the market for its meat. And that puts the workers who gather the raw materials at high risk.
> 
> 
> "Bats are still captured to sell their body parts, which provides a possibility for their viruses to jump to humans, either directly or via an intermediate mammalian host," she said.















						Did Coronavirus Come from the Bat Guano Trade?
					

Used in fertilizer and sold as traditional Chinese medicine, bat guano gets a closer look




					www.voanews.com


----------



## CH1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas greetings from Piers


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 25, 2020)

My hairdresser is insisting that Pfizer killed a load of Nigerians when they were testing the vaccine - any idea what this is about?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> My hairdresser is insisting that Pfizer killed a load of Nigerians when they were testing the vaccine - *any idea what this is about?*



Bullshit, that's what it's about.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 25, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> My hairdresser is insisting that Pfizer killed a load of Nigerians when they were testing the vaccine - any idea what this is about?


In 1996 a number of Nigerian children died or were brain damaged by an experimental meningitis drug made by Pfizer.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 25, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bullshit, that's what it's about.


Well, yes, obviously, but maybe there is a kernel of truth in the story that social media Chinese whispers has got its hands on.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 25, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> In 1996 a number of Nigerian children died or were brain damaged by an experimental meningitis drug made by Pfizer.


Aha, that's exactly what I was looking for, thank you fishfinger


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 25, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Christmas greetings from Piers




how the fuck is this cunt still on Twitter? This anti-human shite is actually harmful, people are dead because of these kind of lies. Weren’t they supposed to be stopping this sort of wilfully deceitful behaviour?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> In 1996 a number of Nigerian children died or were brain damaged by an experimental meningitis drug made by Pfizer.



Oh yeah, forgot about that, I assumed it was a reference to the development of the covid vaccine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> how the fuck is this cunt still on Twitter? This anti-human shite is actually harmful, people are dead because of these kind of lies. Weren’t they supposed to be stopping this sort of wilfully deceitful behaviour?



I've reported it, there're limited options, so a went for 'promoting self harm', I suggest everyone else does the same.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 25, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’ve read that it’s all a ploy to stop us using cash.



Old but gold.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm interested in the morality of someone who draws conclusions from cherry picked facts. To willfully spread 2+2=6. And to then call anyone who laughs at you as a "sheep". Surely it makes said person a bit of a cunt?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Just walked past two loon protests. One twat told me I should take my mask off and said he was tempted to come over and 'rip it off.' Utter cunt.


A darwinist would have a field day with these types. Talk about the theory in action. Seriously.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 25, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've reported it, there're limited options, so a went for 'promoting self harm', I suggest everyone else does the same.



I've also reported it. That's a fucking awful tweet.

I can't help but think that the batshittosphere is just going to keep pushing and pushing at the bounds of decency and ethical behaviour (the big voices already basically rip off their followers), until they cross a line that the rest of society cannot ignore and has to respond to. Personally I think the likes of Piers Corbyn have already crossed a few lines, but it looks like they're going to keep at it until they do something so awful that the fist has to come down. The fucking arrogant stupid ignorant fucking idiots are so fucking desperate to be martyrs for their own idiotic fucking cause, arrogantly ignoring the real problems they could be fighting for while pretending to be champions for fake causes they made up.

It's probably a good thing I've been physically isolated from such cunts, because quite apart from the real chances of catching Covid from their irresponsible denialist mucous membranes, I'd probably end up getting into a fight with them. Fucking arrogant Dunning-Kruger CUNTS.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

"where do you get the conclusion that there's a microchip in the vaccine?" 

"Michelle on twitter posted a screenshot and Davr from the pub made a video about it". 

"I am not convinced". 

"baaaaaaa sheep" 

Paraphrasing many many conversations I have seen on Facebook as late.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

If you see Maragarat, 90, from Coventry who first took the vacinne, with 36 Microsoft laptops and 26 X boxes, you know something is up.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 25, 2020)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm interested in the morality of someone who draws conclusions from cherry picked facts. To willfully spread 2+2=6. And to then call anyone who laughs at you as a "sheep". Surely it makes said person a bit of a cunt?



I'd go with 'massive cunt' tbf.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Fuck I'm actually getting properly frightened now.


Listen to Tristan Harris analysises of how social media works. Although it's very depressing. 


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd go with 'massive cunt' tbf.


I was tempted to upgrade to "shit cunt" tbf


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 25, 2020)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm interested in the morality of someone who draws conclusions from cherry picked facts. To willfully spread 2+2=6. And to then call anyone who laughs at you as a "sheep". Surely it makes said person a bit of a cunt?



As I’ve said before on here, it’s darkly funny that people who have literally been herded into a set of nonsensical opinions by internet algorithms have the front to accuse other people of being sheep. About time they woke the fuck up.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

It's like they've reversed occam' razor as a lifestyle choice. They are addicted to it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

freakydave said:


> But restricting people's movement and freedom to assemble has obvious benefits. They haven't turned society on it's head they have just made everyone accept a load of stuff that would be unacceptable without a health scare. 'Don't shake hands or gather, don't go abroad'
> 
> The government has spent 5 billion or whatever on this and we are not allowed to go anywhere. It's moved more money upstairs, all of the private businesses and private citizens have taken a big hit, whereas these drugs companies and other aspects of the flailing neo liberal capitalist model where the government collects taxes and distributes it to their mafia companies has just got another bailout. And of course we bitch and moan, but we aren't going to do anything about it, I bet a lot of us work for these companies.
> 
> I'm not into conspiracy theories, because none of this is a secret. I think that the virus came out of China because they don't take food regulation seriously and the western governments made a pigs ear out of it because they are completely corrupt, it's jjust a culmination of stupidity and complacency.


"I'm not into conspiracies". That's what the fruit fountains all say. Almost to a man/woman.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I've also reported it. That's a fucking awful tweet.
> 
> I can't help but think that the batshittosphere is just going to keep pushing and pushing at the bounds of decency and ethical behaviour (the big voices already basically rip off their followers), until they cross a line that the rest of society cannot ignore and has to respond to. Personally I think the likes of Piers Corbyn have already crossed a few lines, but it looks like they're going to keep at it until they do something so awful that the fist has to come down. The fucking arrogant stupid ignorant fucking idiots are so fucking desperate to be martyrs for their own idiotic fucking cause, arrogantly ignoring the real problems they could be fighting for while pretending to be champions for fake causes they made up.
> 
> It's probably a good thing I've been physically isolated from such cunts, because quite apart from the real chances of catching Covid from their irresponsible denialist mucous membranes, I'd probably end up getting into a fight with them. Fucking arrogant Dunning-Kruger CUNTS.


I note your avatar is almost the shape of q. Therefore you are shrill who is actually trying to weaken us by further supporting our anti loon stance. Or something. Or some such shit.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 25, 2020)

If there really was some nebulous global NWO-type conspiracy, they wouldn't _need_ to use vaccines as a cover for sticking tiny chips into people. There's already enough data from smartphone apps, internet usage, bank transactions and non-cash purchases to build detailed profiles on millions of people (or billions if your acceptable detail threshold is lower). I wonder how effectively the conspiranoids actually practice infosec protocols and not leaving digital trails all over the place, for all that their paranoia seems to be aimed in entirely the wrong direction.

I mean surely they don't believe that data collected by private companies for commercial purposes would _never_ fall into the wrong hands?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

NoXion said:


> If there really was some nebulous global NWO-type conspiracy, they wouldn't _need_ to use vaccines as a cover for sticking tiny chips into people. There's already enough data from smartphone apps, internet usage, bank transactions and non-cash purchases to build detailed profiles on millions of people (or billions if your acceptable detail threshold is lower). I wonder how effectively the conspiranoids actually practice infosec protocols and not leaving digital trails all over the place, for all that their paranoia seems to be aimed in entirely the wrong direction.
> 
> I mean surely they don't believe that data collected by private companies for commercial purposes would _never_ fall into the wrong hands?


Anything that is obvious and fairly easily sumerised does not have the same emotionally charge that these empty, afraid freaks need. Read up on the psychology of conspiracy theory. They are projecting all their dark shadows onto strawmen and bogeymen. They have a long way to go before becoming integrated, reasonable, sane human beings.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't wear a mask because the virus doesn't exist. 

Exactly the same ethical mechanisms behind the cunts who do 60 in 30mph zones. Sometimes there is not enough police brutality.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

Bit harsh but I've spent a fair bit of time watching these freaks. The disregard for the public has appalled me.

Now with even the most misguided right winger, if they have a basic respect and honesty about the truth, then a conversation can be had, mostly unproductive but at least there is in some sense a meeting of minds and values (truth, evidence, logical progression rtc). This is totally absent from your average 5g or bill Gates lunatic. But they end up sneering "sheep". The disregard for truth, the disregard for the immediate safety of others. Sick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> how the fuck is this cunt still on Twitter? This anti-human shite is actually harmful, people are dead because of these kind of lies. Weren’t they supposed to be stopping this sort of wilfully deceitful behaviour?


How come the people who should get the virus so rarely do? People like pc should be 6 feet under by now with their flagrant disregard for any sort of safety measures


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2020)

So tempted to ask one anti mask fb, just simply: "how many people have you killed?"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 26, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> About time they woke the fuck up.



Someone had to go there


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I heard that Europe has closed our borders as a punsishment for Brexit.





prunus said:


> These things you are hearing are I suspect untrue.



No, it's definitely true, I saw footage of the actual meeting it was decided at.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2020)

Various conspiracies and those who believe them








						The casualties of this year's viral conspiracy theories
					

Conspiracy theories ripped through the internet this year, destroying relationships and endangering lives.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Dec 26, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Various conspiracies and those who believe them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this book from one of the co-presenters in 2018 at a lecture/book launch at Conway Hall.
Things seemed bad in 2018 - little did we know!


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 27, 2020)

half decent Economist doc. watch from 15m to see some pretty creepy research about the almost irreversible spread of misinformation


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2020)

That earlier Piers Corbyn tweet angered me *vastly* more than  his earlier shit  -- and *THAT* was bad enough 

I suspect that drunkenness played a part as I've reason to know  . but as posted before, total cuntishness surely dominated ..... 

Ban from Twitter for him would be cool


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> That earlier Piers Corbyn tweet angered me *vastly* more than  his earlier shit  -- and *THAT* was bad enough
> 
> I suspect that drunkenness played a part as I've reason to know  . but as posted before, total cuntishness surely dominated .....
> 
> Ban from Twitter for him would be cool


I suppose Piers Corbyn is a little minnow, but if Twitter can do fact check warnings for Trump, they could do it for him.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2020)

As they would say on Blaze - Freeview Channel 63 -

COULD THE NASHVILLE BOMBING BE CAUSED BY 5G?

The most bizarre thing about this is the so-called RV was playing DOWNTOWN by Petula Clark immediately prior to blowing up.
Was Mr Anthony Quinn Warner punishing *AT&T Mobility,* outside whose tower his vehicle exploded?

I feel strangely involved in the case, since the self-immolating bomber was clearly a distant relative - as indeed is Marilyn Manson.

ref: Anthony Warner was Christmas Day 'bomber' in Nashville and likely died in explosion, authorities say


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2020)

A propos my post above


----------



## Raheem (Dec 28, 2020)

CH1 said:


> A propos my post above



Soros must be seething with disappointment.


----------



## Supine (Dec 29, 2020)

WTF is this shit. I just removed it from a bus stop in the lakes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2020)

Supine said:


> WTF is this shit. I just removed it from a bus stop in the lakes.
> 
> View attachment 245954


Would be terrible if they caught it themselves. Really terrible.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2020)

I'd be beside myself with sadness if that happened.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2020)

Sadness in their lungs


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2020)

Case of the 'ol sad lung


----------



## 2hats (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been binning these as I find them around town.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Never come across Telegram before myself:
Telegram is the most popular messaging app in only two other countries: Iran, where it's banned, and Ethiopia. Telegram is also banned in China, Pakistan and *Russia*. The app had around 200 million users worldwide in March 2018, compared to about 1.5 billion for WhatsApp.18 Nov 2019

This White Rose account seems to be a bit of a game.  Claiming widely dispersed geographical poster sightings - though if you go on the app it seems only to be USA, Canada, UK and Germany.

The gist is pretty much what you get from RT. Don;t trust the science it will dehumanise you.
Why anyone would join in this pointless chain letter and waste their ink who can say?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2020)

toby young seems to have joined the covid deniers, complete with photo from 2012 to 'show' how empty hospitals are.  larry the cat is on to him...


----------



## 2hats (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 3, 2021)

At my wit's end. Latest message from a family member linking to this and obviously, because I'm don't want to discuss it, I've just fallen for the state hype. And the bloke isn't a crank, he's just made enough money to be able to whistleblow in an industry, where no-one else will


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


>




 It was funny, when posted just 2 posts before.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was funny, when posted just 2 posts before.


Apologies. I don't actually look at this thread.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


>


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was funny, when posted just 2 posts before.


Why are you trying to suppress it? Hmmmm


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 3, 2021)

Seen today when walking around the new town I’ve moved to.

My first reaction was “ooh, Hard-Fi are playing a concert”


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>




It is well known that the Illuminati use the Irish Times as their prime source of communicating secret messages, so I’m convinced.


----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2021)

Look, they put it on Facebook as well for those members who don’t take the Times


----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2021)

Truly we are entering the endarkenment.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



 I bet you it gets far more attention than if he said "the virus is real and the measures are necessary". This stuff takes off and it's happening all over the place.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 6, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Never come across Telegram before myself:
> Telegram is the most popular messaging app in only two other countries: Iran, where it's banned, and Ethiopia. Telegram is also banned in China, Pakistan and *Russia*. The app had around 200 million users worldwide in March 2018, compared to about 1.5 billion for WhatsApp.18 Nov 2019
> 
> This White Rose account seems to be a bit of a game.  Claiming widely dispersed geographical poster sightings - though if you go on the app it seems only to be USA, Canada, UK and Germany.
> ...


I mean "White Rose" just fuck right off with that.

The local twats have been putting up their posters in Penzance.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The loons now have a radio station especially for them, Murdoch's talkRADIO, below is just two examples, I would hate to hear what looney people call in, with these covidiots as presenters.
> 
> talkRADIO’S Julia Hartley-Brewer: 'We have no excess deaths at the moment, how do you explain that?'
> 
> She's in total denial that covid spreads from the young to the old, she claims even people that test negative in hospital still get put down as a covid death if they die, that hospital admissions and people in ICU are normal for this time of the year. You only need to watch about 2 minutes to see how mad she is.





cupid_stunt said:


> I've just watched 'Viral: The 5G Conspiracy Theory' on the iplayer - Viral: The 5G Conspiracy Theory
> 
> I would seriously recommend watching this, it's fucking nuts.
> 
> ...


Think about that. One hundred masts. 100 hundred. Not one or two. 

Unless they were all done by the same bunch of Fruit Potatoes, that's a pretty disturbing indicator imo of how prolific this kind of stuff is. If you're in the 5g Moon Boot Camp, you're bound to be in the covid denial one too from my observations. And this is just the ones who had the wild energy and madness to set fire to shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

Anju said:


> Just came across this on an NHS Facebook page. Fed up of these idiots now. The things people are choosing to believe are increasingly ridiculous and dangerous. They're a bunch of self righteous cunts and should be taken to the edge of our flat earth and pushed off.
> 
> "This is what I believe "they" have planned for the next six months:
> 
> ...


 No words.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Sending memes between workmates is the news now.


Post of the thread!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They're pushing their shit on Twitter again. Saw #PandemicIsOverUK on the menu on the right of the Twitter page. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots? How braindead do you have to be to think that the pandemic is over? Fuckwits!


It's very dangerous. An argument could be made that the misinformation has killed people.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2021)

One anti-lockdown protester, who was detained at Clapham Common park, said "I stand under common law, not maritime law and this is assault" as he was put into handcuffs by police officers.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> No words.


And they posted all this nonsense about tracing and tracking us on.... Facebook!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Think about that. One hundred masts. 100 hundred. Not one or two.
> 
> Unless they were all done by the same bunch of Fruit Potatoes, that's a pretty disturbing indicator imo of how prolific this kind of stuff is. If you're in the 5g Moon Boot Camp, you're bound to be in the covid denial one too from my observations. And this is just the ones who had the wild energy and madness to set fire to shit.


I don't believe in destruction of property, but don't cry for me Arqiva and OFCOM.
I am a 5g skeptic. OFCOM and Arqiva, the TV and Radio transmission company have withdrawn BBC Four HD and loads of other HD Freeview stations from half the country so we can have the benefits of 5g on spectrum the government have auctioned off. Meanwhile they are busy installing 5g links on building all over the country.

What are the benefits of 5g?

I think whilst the Coronavirus pandemic is on the government should stop installing and operating 5g.
After all they are quite prepared to block people having routine GP and hospital appointments.

Let's have some proportionality here.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 10, 2021)

Faster broad band? What is it about it thsy makes you a sceptic?


----------



## prunus (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I don't believe in destruction of property, but don't cry for me Arqiva and OFCOM.
> I am a 5g skeptic. OFCOM and Arqiva, the TV and Radio transmission company have withdrawn BBC Four HD and loads of other HD Freeview stations from half the country so we can have the benefits of 5g on spectrum the government have auctioned off. Meanwhile they are busy installing 5g links on building all over the country.
> 
> What are the benefits of 5g?
> ...



Are you joking here? - so so difficult to tell these days!

On the off chance you’re not; how can you be skeptical of a technology?  I don’t understand what that means.   5G is a different and more efficient way of modulating and combining radio waves to transmit more data in the same timeframe - it’s the continuation of a process that started with Marconi and has been getting more efficient ever since. What does ‘skeptical’ mean in this context?  That it doesn’t work?  Or that it has hidden properties? Or something else?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I don't believe in destruction of property, but don't cry for me Arqiva and OFCOM.
> I am a 5g skeptic. OFCOM and Arqiva, the TV and Radio transmission company have withdrawn BBC Four HD and loads of other HD Freeview stations from half the country so we can have the benefits of 5g on spectrum the government have auctioned off. Meanwhile they are busy installing 5g links on building all over the country.
> 
> What are the benefits of 5g?
> ...


If you're joking, it's not funny, if you're serious, you're an idiot.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I am a 5g skeptic.
> 
> What are the benefits of 5g?



What are you skeptical about? What are the disadvantages of 5g? You can't just say these things without backing them up.

Everyone I have spoken to who has concerns about 5G are easily debunked because the reality is the technology used for 5G is the same as the technologies currently in use for various wireless comms. If you think there is something new in there that is somehow dangerous, then sorry, you are wrong.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I don't believe in destruction of property, but don't cry for me Arqiva and OFCOM.
> I am a 5g skeptic. OFCOM and Arqiva, the TV and Radio transmission company have withdrawn BBC Four HD and loads of other HD Freeview stations from half the country so we can have the benefits of 5g on spectrum the government have auctioned off. Meanwhile they are busy installing 5g links on building all over the country.
> 
> What are the benefits of 5g?
> ...


that is so year before last.
It's all about 6G now, forward the future.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> Are you joking here? - so so difficult to tell these days!
> 
> On the off chance you’re not; how can you be skeptical of a technology?  I don’t understand what that means.   5G is a different and more efficient way of modulating and combining radio waves to transmit more data in the same timeframe - it’s the continuation of a process that started with Marconi and has been getting more efficient ever since. What does ‘skeptical’ mean in this context?  That it doesn’t work?  Or that it has hidden properties? Or something else?


Not joking at all. Might I commend to you a Tolstoy short story we had to do at secondary school: How much land does a man need?
The answer is six feet - despite the delusions of faster broadband, faster cars, international jetset holidays or whatever.

"*How Much Land Does a Man Require*?" (Russian: Много ли человеку земли нужно?, Mnogo li cheloveku zemli nuzhno?) is an 1886 short story by Leo Tolstoy about a *man* who, in his lust for *land*, forfeits everything.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> that is so year before last.
> It's all about 6G now, forward the future.


You are painting a picture of The Forbidden Planet here.
War between Algorithms after humans have fallen into disuse.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Not joking at all. Might I commend to you a Tolstoy short story we had to do at secondary school: How much land does a man need?
> The answer is six feet - despite the delusions of faster broadband, faster cars, international jetset holidays or whatever.
> 
> "*How Much Land Does a Man Require*?" (Russian: Много ли человеку земли нужно?, Mnogo li cheloveku zemli nuzhno?) is an 1886 short story by Leo Tolstoy about a *man* who, in his lust for *land*, forfeits everything.
> View attachment 248148



So you are skeptical about us needing faster broadband? Fair enough. As long as you don't have other reasons to dislike it. Like it causes Covid or it's going to be used to control the chips in the vaccine. Because that would be nonsense.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

souljacker said:


> So you are skeptical about us needing faster broadband? Fair enough. As long as you don't have other reasons to dislike it. Like it causes Covid or it's going to be used to control the chips in the vaccine. Because that would be nonsense.


No - I was delighted to watch the complete Magic Flute by Covent Garden on Youtube a couple of says ago on my new secondhand Roku stick - via my WiFi broadband router. Perfect picture and sound - even with no Fibre.

Are the 5g aficionados gamers rather than opera fans? I think we should be told.

I just think that they need to prioritise controlling the epidemic. 5g, 6g or whatever could wait. Especially if they are needing police protection for mast installers.

Oh - and as for the chips - did you see the post upthread which had circuit diagram for the chip? Turned out to be a guitar amp apparently.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> No - I was delighted to watch the complete Magic Flute by Covent Garden on Youtube a couple of says ago on my new secondhand Roku stick - via my WiFi broadband router. Perfect picture and sound - even with no Fibre.
> 
> Are the 5g aficionados gamers rather than opera fans? I think we should be told.
> 
> ...



I don't get what your problem is.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I don't get what your problem is.


It's that 5g seems to be protected, whereas many normal activities are now impossible due to the shut down.
Clearly 5g is sufficiently important that no sacrifice is required from Coms companies. Meanwhile shops and pubs are going to the wall.


----------



## prunus (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It's that 5g seems to be protected, whereas many normal activities are now impossible due to the shut down.
> Clearly 5g is sufficiently important that no sacrifice is required from Coms companies. Meanwhile shops and pubs are going to the wall.



I think there are many better targets for your ire in that case - prime contenders being construction companies engaged on private projects; 5G installation at least comes under the banner of critical infrastructure (communications) in a way that "just 117 exclusive luxury gated apartments in this vibrant part of town" don't.

Your skepticism is the priorities put on various industries for shutdown or not, really, then, no?  Rather than anything to do with 5g per se?  Which I think you'll find most people agree with you on!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2021)

Well I'd always seen anthropops as a bit nutty but mainly harmless, but they seem to have fucked that now. 









						Ginger root and meteorite dust: the Steiner ‘Covid cures’ offered in Germany
					

The movement best known for its schools is firmly entrenched within the German health sector




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2021)

wetherspoons playing their part in spreading daily mail bullshit


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2021)

Bench arrest video 'stage-managed by anti-lockdown protesters'
					

Three people were arrested during an anti-lockdown protest, including the woman seen in the video.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*A video shared online apparently showing a woman being arrested in breach of Covid rules for sitting on a bench was "stage-managed", police said.*
Dorset Police believe the video was planned and recorded by anti-lockdown protestors during a demonstration in Bournemouth on Saturday.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Bench arrest video 'stage-managed by anti-lockdown protesters'
> 
> 
> Three people were arrested during an anti-lockdown protest, including the woman seen in the video.
> ...


Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh for fucks sake.


The desperate shit weasels will sink to any depth to justify their bullshit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> The desperate shit weasels will sink to any depth to justify their bullshit


What the actual fuck is wrong with these people? They need removing from the fucking gene pool.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with these people? They need removing from the fucking gene pool.


they are working hard themselves to meet this aim.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2021)

I wouldn't normally believe what the police say in such circumstances, but because of the fuckwits involved in these demos, it wouldn't surprise me TBH.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> they are working hard themselves to meet this aim.


If only they weren’t going to take others with them.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 10, 2021)

I saw a sticker in Bournemouth saying there are protests every Saturday there.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> One anti-lockdown protester, who was detained at Clapham Common park, said "I stand under common law, not maritime law and this is assault" as he was put into handcuffs by police officers.


If you say those magic words the cops can't shoot you if you seem a bit boat happy


----------



## Supine (Jan 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with these people? They need removing from the fucking gene pool.



TBF they are doing that themselves


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> One anti-lockdown protester, who was detained at Clapham Common park, said "I stand under common law, not maritime law and this is assault" as he was put into handcuffs by police officers.


How would these common law people sue for assault if they believe our courts operate under an illegal maritime law regime?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Well I'd always seen anthropops as a bit nutty but mainly harmless, but they seem to have fucked that now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been noted as harmful by those interested in education.
Steiner schools teach mainly by dance movements - which hardly fits the National Curriculum.

The Steiner Institute near Baker Street joins in Open Hpouse London if you want to sample their views on architecture - which are also a bit odd.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> I think there are many better targets for your ire in that case - prime contenders being construction companies engaged on private projects; 5G installation at least comes under the banner of critical infrastructure (communications) in a way that "just 117 exclusive luxury gated apartments in this vibrant part of town" don't.
> 
> Your skepticism is the priorities put on various industries for shutdown or not, really, then, no?  Rather than anything to do with 5g per se?  Which I think you'll find most people agree with you on!


Thank you for your fair summary of my points.
Assuming you are in the vicinity of Coldharbour Lane - what views on on-going building works at the Brixton House Theatre/Carlton Mansions site?
I see this is still going on, maybe more slowly.
As it happens I think building work in the open air mainly is probably safe.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> They've been noted as harmful by those interested in education.
> Steiner schools teach mainly by dance movements - which hardly fits the National Curriculum.
> 
> The Steiner Institute near Baker Street joins in Open Hpouse London if you want to sample their views on architecture - which are also a bit odd.



Yes - jury's out on not teaching kids to read until they're seven I think. Will take a look at the architecture with trepidation, ta. 

I once went out with an anthropop who was really sweet but once said to me "did you know that if you stare into a candle for long enough you'll see all of your past lives in front of you?" "Interesting, have you done that?" "Ah, no  " 

As I say though she was really sweet so I forgave her.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> The Steiner Institute near Baker Street joins in Open Hpouse London if you want to sample their views on architecture - which are also a bit odd.



Ah yes quick check - I've walked round Forest Row a few times now that you say, they have a spiral type affair there that purifies water because of the path it takes


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 10, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> How would these common law people sue for assault if they believe our courts operate under an illegal maritime law regime?


Write a long _legal_ document with a lot of capital letter and varied coloured inks should do the trick.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 11, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I saw a sticker in Bournemouth saying there are protests every Saturday there.



In general or since the pandemic?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 11, 2021)

It was a pandemic themed sticker I posted a pic of it a few pages back I think


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 11, 2021)

A pile of these were left in the public area of my block of flats.

Some swift work by moomoo and they’re now all in the bin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What are you skeptical about? What are the disadvantages of 5g? You can't just say these things without backing them up.
> 
> Everyone I have spoken to who has concerns about 5G are easily debunked because the reality is the technology used for 5G is the same as the technologies currently in use for various wireless comms. If you think there is something new in there that is somehow dangerous, then sorry, you are wrong.


Last year pre-covid I was chatting to someone who was concerned about the possibilities of surveillance in 5g, and he doesn't seem alone in this (see eg The Terrifying Potential of 5G Technology). Obvs the covid 5g thing is lunacy but other concerns about 5g don't seem to me so easily debunked.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2021)

Pah, i got a 12 page orange paper pamphlet on it called "Climate Change, The Papacy and The Agenda" through the door - and it is as good as the title suggests. It even produces Jeremy Clarkson in support of its sensible theories.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Last year pre-covid I was chatting to someone who was concerned about the possibilities of surveillance in 5g, and he doesn't seem alone in this (see eg The Terrifying Potential of 5G Technology). Obvs the covid 5g thing is lunacy but other concerns about 5g don't seem to me so easily debunked.



Security of wireless comms is a huge concern, but not one that has somehow increased with 5g.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 11, 2021)

This loon got a £1,500 fine in court for attending an anti-lockdown demo in Bristol. 



> An anti-lockdown conspiracy theorist used his day in court to attack a regional news website which covered the hearing.
> 
> Robin Campbell accused Bristol Live, sister site to the Bristol Post, of trying to “gaslight” the public with its coverage of the coronavirus pandemic after appearing in front of a judge over his attendance at a 400-strong protest against government restrictions.
> 
> Campbell launched the attack at the title’s chief reporter Conor Gogarty during the hearing at Bristol Magistrates’ Court, despite District Judge Lynne Matthews reading him an article from The Times which contained the “harrowing words” of a doctor working in a high dependency unit during the pandemic.





> Campbell then advanced a false conspiracy theory about vaccines, according to Bristol Live’s coverage of the hearing, to which Judge Matthews asked: “Are you an anti-vaxxer?”
> 
> Campbell replied: *“No, I’m just anti-stupid.”*



Not exactly helping himself. 

Worth reading the whole article, and the twitter thread from the reporter.









						Conspiracy theorist uses court hearing to attack Bristol Post - Journalism News from HoldtheFrontPage
					

Defendant accuses chief reporter of trying to "gaslight" readers



					www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 11, 2021)

Jesus...I feel that in the future it may become more apparent to everyone how damaging social media has been on our society   The polarisation, the algorithms showing us more of what we already believe and offering no balance, the spread of harmful information and the incitement to violence ...argh...this shit does scare me much more than covid tbf.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 11, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Jesus...I feel that in the future it may become more apparent to everyone how damaging social media has been on our society   The polarisation, the algorithms showing us more of what we already believe and offering no balance, the spread of harmful information and the incitement to violence ...argh...this shit does scare me much more than covid tbf.



True - everyone gets their own positive feedback loop and so without reflection people get more and more extreme.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

Epic. A for effort.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Epic. A for effort.View attachment 248479


It's the ultimate conspiracy bingo card


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Epic. A for effort.View attachment 248479


who ever wrote that fucking _loves _a conspiracy theory. loves it.


----------



## prunus (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Epic. A for effort.View attachment 248479


 
I thought I had incoherence distemperment once, but it was just a dodgy pasty from the night before.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> who ever wrote that fucking _loves _a conspiracy theory. loves it.



Loves it so much you can buy 19 similar posters from their shop.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

I like the timelines down the sides, on the left you have socio-political movements, on the right you have quantum leaps in the electrification of earth. Obviously.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 12, 2021)

glimpse into this rabit hole. just one of the many groups.





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> glimpse into this rabit hole. just one of the many groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupidly I did, couldn't find any flat earthers in there


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2021)

Great piece here going into some detail about the political breadth, tactics and key players in the international covid sceptic movement. Really good stuff. 









						Coronapolitics from the Reichstag to the Capitol - Boston Review
					

Defying conventional political labels and capitalizing on widespread distrust, a range of new movements share the conviction that all power is conspiracy.




					bostonreview.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2021)

I was also a *major* fan of The The back in 'those days', or even The The Day  

And to the point that I thought Matt Johnson was a genius!

But what I didn't grasp from that above tweet was : are there any obvious conspiraloon warning-signals from the identity of the link quoted by The The's account? 

(I haven't watched the relevant 'documentary', but alert me to the how and why of the makers' loonacy, someone! )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I was also a *major* fan of The The back in 'those days', or even The The Day
> 
> And to the point that I thought Matt Johnson was a genius!
> 
> ...


The Great Reset springs out immediately


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Great Reset springs out immediately



What does that mean? Cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> What does that mean? Cheers.


Covid conspiracy red light


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Covid conspiracy red light



Just had to check Wikipedia for Great Reset -- but I had no idea this was a term so conspiracy related (?).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Just had to check Wikipedia for Great Reset -- but I had no idea this was a term so conspiracy related (?).


Yeah that and Agenda 21, or is it agenda 2030, I dunno. I only skim that nonsense


----------



## maomao (Jan 16, 2021)

The conspiraloon in my PGCE group who kept flooding our chat with compaints about pointless lockdowns and masks and claiming that covid is a hoax has now become scared by the death rate and is refusing to go to his placement to assist with the care of vulnerable kids. Apparently his wife has managed to persuade him the virus is real.


----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Great Reset springs out immediately


Johnson's loonery mentioned on the the the thread. 









						The The - Infected
					

killer b Heartland is good I guess. Fair enough!  I meant the remix of Infected but will check that one out in a bit :cool:




					www.urban75.net


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Great Reset springs out immediately


My acquaintance who has fallen for this and is a rabid anti mask/lockdown rang me for an hour on Wednesday, I keep pointing out he is wrong but not sure it is getting through as he usually goes to find something else


maomao said:


> The conspiraloon in my PGCE group who kept flooding our chat with compaints about pointless lockdowns and masks and claiming that covid is a hoax has now become scared by the death rate and is refusing to go to his placement to assist with the care of vulnerable kids. Apparently his wife has managed to persuade him the virus is real.


nothing worse than an ex-smoker


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



Thanks for posting this. I would say this is typical of the ethos and  quality of an RT expose of underhand mind control going on unconsciously behind democratic government. 
The film has a number of usual suspects - but surprisingly not Piers Corbyn.
Dr Mike Yeardon was inevitable, but I hadn't realised that David Kurten - UKIP London Assembly Member was into anti vaxxing and mask denial.
The the unfortunate Irish Professor who has been sacked from her EU committee work since her public evangelising against believing in the pandemic.
I'd forgotten how obsessively cranky and yet magnetic Robert F Kennedy Jr was in a mass rally.

I blew this up on HD TV. The picture quality was superb. It must be an RT paid-for production.
Al Jazeera do produce stuff of this quality, but not on this subject, or at least not in the denial stakes.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 16, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I would say this is typical of the ethos and  quality of an RT expose of underhand mind control going on unconsciously behind democratic government.
> The film has a number of usual suspects - but surprisingly not Piers Corbyn.
> Dr Mike Yeardon was inevitable, but I hadn't realised that David Kurten - UKIP London Assembly Member was into anti vaxxing and mask denial.
> The the unfortunate Irish Professor who has been sacked from her EU committee work since her public evangelising against believing in the pandemic.
> ...



There's nothing unfortunate about Dolores Cahill. She's a hard right lunatic.









						Irish Freedom Party - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

Good loon slapdown here 









						I’d love to ignore ‘covid sceptics’ and their tall tales. But they make a splash and have no shame | Neil O'Brien
					

The Tory MP on the fantasies of those in the media, and beyond, who oppose lockdown




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Good loon slapdown here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was fascinated that an anti-vaxxer managed to get into the Zoom audience of the Big Questions show this morning on BBC One.
Nicky Campbell, who I think is the only competent TV question-time type compere now that the Dimblebys have retired, allowed the guy a little time, but when he mentioned Genocide a couple of times the studio participants were happy for him to be cut off - especially even Lord Sumption whose big thing is easing the lock-down.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2021)

This is an odd one.
What sort of channel is LoveWorld?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This is an odd one.
> What sort of channel is LoveWorld?






> Loveworld UK is a Christian TV and Radio broadcasting station



source

i'm aware that one or two alleged churches have been done recently for peddling dubious 'cures' for coronavirus.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> source
> i'm aware that one or two alleged churches have been done recently for peddling dubious 'cures' for coronavirus.


I don't know about "done". One of our local ones has had a charity commission enquiry opened. Sounds like a bit of a slap on the wrist. Charity regulator launches inquiry into church found promoting fake Covid-19 protection kits

Sky render it more vividly: Coronavirus: Church that sold £91 coronavirus 'plague protection kit' faces fresh inquiry

Nice shot in that report of the repurposed office building in a difficult location opposite Camberwell Railway Station (closed to passengers in 1916).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2021)

A local councillor to me, representing the village of Ferring, just over the border in the Arun District Council area, has been spreading false claims about covid being spread by 5G.   



> Colin Oliver-Redgate called for a ban on the mobile phone technology, a motion rejected by the council last year. He claimed areas across that had rolled out 5G networks had also seen rapid spreads of coronavirus – a theory rejected by the World Health Organisation.
> 
> “As a councillor, it is important to have an open mind, and not feel threatened to air my concerns, as opposed to being a part of the cover-up by remaining complicity silent,” said Mr Oliver-Redgate, a Conservative councillor for Ferring ward.
> 
> “People can then draw their own conclusions, having a democratic right to decide; just as *I have a democratic right to discuss what concerns me after doing reasonable research on the subject.*”



His reasonable research on Facebook & Youtube, what a twat.  









						Arun councillor criticised for claiming 5G helps spread coronavirus
					

An Arun councillor has been criticised for spreading conspiracy theories that 5G technology causes cancer and helps spread Covid-19.




					www.worthingherald.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A local councillor to me, representing the village of Ferring, just over the border in the Arun District Council area, has been spreading false claims about covid being spread by 5G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, if you look at his registered interests on the council's website he is a cab driver with Addison Lee on the airport run








						Arun template
					

Arun template



					democracy.arun.gov.uk
				



Is this a stereotypical Tory cab driver?
I had that Princess Margaret in the back of my cab once.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh dear, a FB friend has gone full Covid denier. Uttering a string of patent falsehoods. Don't have the energy to deal with it, so not sure whether to mute, unfollow or unfriend.
ps anyone know why he and his pals are going on about Kurt Schwab?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh dear, a FB friend has gone full Covid denier. Uttering a string of patent falsehoods. Don't have the energy to deal with it, so not sure whether to mute, unfollow or unfriend.
> ps anyone know why he and his pals are going on about Kurt Schwab?


snooze for 30 days and repeat (e2a: bombarding with facts won't work because they are not in ALL CAPS FACTS so maybe have a good rant befoe unfriending, depends on your relation with them)
Kurt Schwab = Davros/WEF = Agenda 2021 = turning the world into a communist bla di bla bla etc


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2021)

I've mentioned this pirate radio board before, where the main mod [Geoff] has gone full-on loony, I've been banned together with others for debunking his nonsense, he's seen the light and everyone else is deluded according to him. Most posters have given up and been driven away, and yet he still keeps posting off-topic garbage, which clearly has nothing to do with the subject of the board - pirate radio.

He started a thread yesterday, and the few normal people left there responded that they were sick of him pushing his agenda, he replied -


> I can see I'm completely outnumbered by the usual pack of hounds, who wish to live in their sterile safe environment, all promoted, informed and brainwashed by the wonderful MSM. Apart from off course, Mr Grolschman, who at least did a little digging on Dr Coleman, another waste of typing time.



Dr Coleman [wiki link] is a disgraced former doctor, conspiracy theorist, and anti-vaxxer. 

Then, various new usernames popped up in support of Geoff the mod, which are clearly him, and this is where it gets batshit crazy, there's no fucking hope for him, he's so far down the rabbit hole, he's going to hit the earth's core soon.

I have no idea how anyone could take any of this seriously, it's off the scale, I've copied some of the replies, just for general entertainment.  



> *Radio man said:*
> RFRadioTV
> Whilst I deeply regret hearing of the loss of your mother and certainly do not wish to disrespect your loss in any way. The chances of the actual death being caused by "Covid 19" are approximately Zero.
> She may have died of many things, maybe tied with complications from other things. But, one thing is for sure, it was not the imaginary "covid 19"
> ...





> *Health Worker said:*
> For all of you finding it hard to believe what is going on with covid and shouting down people like Geoff who wishes purely to wake you all up.
> Firstly, just pass on by and ignore what he says, there is no need to pack attack him, or anyone else.
> The truth hurts I know, but do you realise the bonuses that health establishments get for promoting the covid narrative?
> ...





> *Mr Radio said:*
> _In the real world another 1401 Covid related deaths were announced today and we're only a handful of days away from exceeding 100000 deaths._
> 
> That is NOT the real world, it is the words fed by the mainstream media to make you accept the agenda.
> ...





> *Brighton Boy said:*
> my grand dad and grandma died very recently, in two days they were both gone grand dad had two kinds of cancers and major weight problems grandma had a massive stroke 3 years ago 14 days ago they were both taken into hospital with flu type chest problems they both died a day apart on the death certificates was CV 19 that wasn't the reason for them passing away major underlying problems was



ETA - just double checked, none of those four usernames have ever appeared on that board before, it's clear who they are.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 25, 2021)

Warning!! That half-way sensible Tory MP Neil O'Brien (referred to and quoted earlier up this thread) is included in this post!! 

More broadly though ........

The main point of this Guardian story today is an apparantly new anti-conspiracy website called Anti-Virus : The Covid-19 FAQ




			
				Guardian headline said:
			
		

> *The information warriors fighting 'robot zombie army' of coronavirus sceptics *
> *The Anti-Virus website takes on figures like Toby Young and Allison Pearson - and its creators think it has them on the run*



Thankfully, it's not just O'Brien who's behind this site, which looks good.

But what he's quoted as saying about conspiranoiacs in the article seems sound (for a Tory!) -- e.g. :




			
				Neil O'Brien said:
			
		

> “Their story always shifts,” said Neil O’Brien, the MP and Conservative party vice-chair, who is one of the progenitors of the group and perhaps the most prominent.
> “Seeing that in a forensic way is useful. We’re able to track where they’ve been wrong again and again but doubled down, or simply moved on to the next subject.”



He can be spared the lamp-post for now


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Warning!! That half-way sensible Tory MP Neil O'Brien (referred to and quoted earlier up this thread) is included in this post!!
> 
> More broadly though ........
> 
> ...


I don't understand all this.
Are you saying that Notion – The all-in-one workspace for your notes, tasks, wikis, and databases. is wholesome believable stuff?
Despite it being registered in Colombia and featuring Toby Young?
Excuse me - I have just had 2 Bishop's Fingers.


----------



## maomao (Jan 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I don't understand all this.
> Are you saying that Notion – The all-in-one workspace for your notes, tasks, wikis, and databases. is wholesome believable stuff?
> Despite it being registered in Colombia and featuring Toby Young?
> Excuse me - I have just had 2 Bishop's Fingers.


It features a critique of Toby Young along with some particularly stupid stuff he's said.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Warning!! That half-way sensible Tory MP Neil O'Brien (referred to and quoted earlier up this thread) is included in this post!!
> 
> More broadly though ........
> 
> The main point of this Guardian story today is an apparantly new anti-conspiracy website called Anti-Virus : The Covid-19 FAQ



Thanks for posting this, that site is excellent.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I don't understand all this.
> Are you saying that Notion – The all-in-one workspace for your notes, tasks, wikis, and databases. is wholesome believable stuff?
> Despite it being registered in Colombia and featuring Toby Young?
> *Excuse me - I have just had 2 Bishop's Fingers. *



Evidently!  

I'd had strong beer when I posted too, and I didn't notice the 'Notion' part  (  ) -- the site I linked to was a specifically *anti-*conspiracy site featuring _attacks_ on Toby Young and people like him .... 

As I posted :




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The main point of this Guardian story today is an apparantly new *anti-conspiracy* website called Anti-Virus : The Covid-19 FAQ


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2021)

He's back


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Evidently!
> 
> I'd had strong beer when I posted too, and I didn't notice the 'Notion' part  (  ) -- the site I linked to was a specifically *anti-*conspiracy site featuring _attacks_ on Toby Young and people like him ....
> 
> As I posted :


It;s still a Colombian site registration - is this some sort of legal dodge?
c/f The Canary - big friend of George Galloway.
If you defame someone via Colombia is it actionable for example?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Is Piers limbering up to another arrest tomorrow?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 31, 2021)

Even just the _name_ of Piers Corbyn's 'source' above, is *automatically* disreputable 

 ' secondpianonews ' and it's not even for pianists or tuners???


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2021)

A clear expert abusing Chris Whitty.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A clear expert abusing Chris Whitty.



jesus.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> jesus.


Well, heard immunity, schools are safe, giving sceintific cover to Johnson and the second highest death rate.... Plenty reason to cunt him out in the street, but not from fools like that


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2021)

Just when you think the crackpots can't get any worst...



> British police said on Thursday they had arrested two men on suspicion of distributing a leaflet with material that appeared to compare the COVID-19 vaccination to the Holocaust. The men, aged 73 and 37, are accused of circulating the leaflet in south London in late January.
> 
> According to the Evening Standard newspaper, the leaflet featured a cartoon of the Auschwitz death camp where more than 1.1 million people, mostly Jews, perished, with the sign above its gate changed from “Arbeit macht frei” (work sets you free) to "Vaccines are safe path to freedom".
> 
> "Absolutely sickened by anti-vax conspiracy theory crackpot leaflets put through some doors today," one local lawmaker Neil Coyle said on Twitter on Sunday. "Hideous imagery and asking (police) for action against these disgusting, dangerous cranks."











						UK police arrest two over leaflets comparing COVID vaccinations to Holocaust
					

British police said on Thursday they had arrested two men on suspicion of distributing a leaflet with material that appeared to compare the COVID-19 vaccination to the Holocaust.  The men, aged 73 and 37, are accused of circulating the leaflet in south London in late January.  According to the...




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Even just the _name_ of Piers Corbyn's 'source' above, is *automatically* disreputable
> 
> ' secondpianonews ' and it's not even for pianists or tuners???


A skim read suggests they died of covid in spite of being vaccinated ..

https://translate.google.com/transl...ccinati-positivi-85-ospiti-e-54-sanitari.html[/URL]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just when you think the crackpots can't get any worst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of them presumably Corbyn


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> One of them presumably Corbyn











						Piers Corbyn arrested over leaflets comparing vaccine programme to Auschwitz
					

Brother of ex-Labour leader held over leaflets likening vaccination efforts to Nazi concentration camp




					www.theguardian.com
				




Good guess


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2021)

Crikey:



			https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/piers-corbyn-arrested-but-denies-antisemitism-saying-he-was-married-to-jewess-1.511503


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 4, 2021)

Disgusting.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Crikey:
> View attachment 252751



Loving the last sentence of that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Loving the last sentence of that.



"One of them Jews was even competent"


----------



## Cloo (Feb 5, 2021)

Sorry, can't find them easily but interested to know, what are the theories being targeted at BAME communities - that they're being given placebos? Having an experimental, dangerous vaccine tried out on them? That vaccines are dangerous to certain communities but no one checked? All of the above?

I would presume most could be answered with the fact that under the circumstances it would make no sense to leave any group unvaccinated or with an untested vaccine as it would just endanger everyone and prevent the crisis getting under control - regardless of how racist people/society may be, it just wouldn't make sense to do it.

But I do get that BAME people have been fucked about with enough historically to be doubtful, which I was explaining to my mum about when she was expressing disbelief as to why people would turn it down.


----------



## kazza007 (Feb 5, 2021)

Some Muslim communities were being told that the vaccine was not halal due to the ingredients.


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2021)

Sigh.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726



He's lost the plot. Selectively killing off people well past their reproductive years doesn't sound like the most effective eugenic program either.


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2021)

cf. this new track from free-jazz saxophonist Evan Parker (there seems to be a rich seam of conspiracy theory in the midde-aged experimental music world - I'm friends on FB with Charles Hayward from This Heat and he's deep in the Great Reset scene...)





__





						Création radiophonique : Evan Parker - La Plateforme - Sons d'hiver
					

Rockets for Kary Mullis — Evan Parker Création radiophonique (2021)



					laplateforme-sonsdhiver.org


----------



## IC3D (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726


He could be right with the first bit and rich people doing a lot of jogging lately, are they in on it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726


"so called vaccines" It's the utter arrogance that gets me.

heartening response in the comments tho.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726




Let's hope Steve Ignorant is less ignorant!!  ...

<checks> : at least the official Steve Ignorant Facebook page seems to be all about postponed live events (  ), anyway


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Let's hope Steve Ignorant is less ignorant!!  ...
> 
> <checks> : at least the official Steve Ignorant Facebook page seems to be all about postponed live events (  ), anyway


scrolling down a little alerts me to the unexpected news that superstar EDM DJ Steve Aoki has done a remix of _Banned From The Roxy _though?!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> scrolling down a little alerts me to the unexpected news that superstar EDM DJ Steve Aoki has done a remix of _Banned From The Roxy _though?!



they released all the stems early on during lockdown for people to do remixes

or maybe it was the year before that?
It's all a bit of a blur


----------



## Doodler (Feb 16, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Sorry, can't find them easily but interested to know, what are the theories being targeted at BAME communities - that they're being given placebos? Having an experimental, dangerous vaccine tried out on them? That vaccines are dangerous to certain communities but no one checked? All of the above?
> 
> I would presume most could be answered with the fact that under the circumstances it would make no sense to leave any group unvaccinated or with an untested vaccine as it would just endanger everyone and prevent the crisis getting under control - regardless of how racist people/society may be, it just wouldn't make sense to do it.
> 
> But I do get that BAME people have been fucked about with enough historically to be doubtful, which I was explaining to my mum about when she was expressing disbelief as to why people would turn it down.



You might find this Telegraph article surprisingly informative:

How Croydon became a hotbed of vaccine misinformation


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726


He's getting rightly toasted by his fans in the Twitter comments. The twat.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> cf. this new track from free-jazz saxophonist Evan Parker (there seems to be a rich seam of conspiracy theory in the midde-aged experimental music world - I'm friends on FB with Charles Hayward from This Heat and he's deep in the Great Reset scene...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Disappointed about Penny, although not especially surprised.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Sorry, can't find them easily but interested to know, what are the theories being targeted at BAME communities - that they're being given placebos? Having an experimental, dangerous vaccine tried out on them? That vaccines are dangerous to certain communities but no one checked? All of the above?
> 
> I would presume most could be answered with the fact that under the circumstances it would make no sense to leave any group unvaccinated or with an untested vaccine as it would just endanger everyone and prevent the crisis getting under control - regardless of how racist people/society may be, it just wouldn't make sense to do it.
> 
> But I do get that BAME people have been fucked about with enough historically to be doubtful, which I was explaining to my mum about when she was expressing disbelief as to why people would turn it down.




I want to respond to this but I’m still not sure what to say about the stuff I’m hearing in Brixton. I’m listening, even though I’m finding it increasingly difficult to do so.

All I can say is that it’s complicated and complex, and made more so by the fact that by and large it’s white people trying to counter it.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 17, 2021)

Four older workers at my workplace have now been infected and recovered. Yesterday evening we had a discussion about vaccines, disbelief in the virus being real etc, and several times the opinion was voiced that many were nowadays leaving school without having been taught about vaccines, Jenner, the history of medicine etc.

Not sure if this  a factor or not but it would be interesting to have surveys of basic public knowledge to find out how much is known about the world in general, eg how many know what causes the seasons etc.

Have now met a few people who admit to all kinds of odd ideas about Covid and vaccines. They've not been brainwashed or forcefed misinformation but instead say they have actively sought out these notions. They're proud of their er research efforts and very much want to claim responsibility for them!


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2021)

.


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Four older workers at my workplace have now been infected and recovered. Yesterday evening we had a discussion about vaccines, disbelief in the virus being real etc, and several times the opinion was voiced that many were nowadays leaving school without having been taught about vaccines, Jenner, the history of medicine etc.
> 
> Not sure if this  a factor or not but it would be interesting to have surveys of basic public knowledge to find out how much is known about the world in general, eg how many know what causes the seasons etc.
> 
> Have now met a few people who admit to all kinds of odd ideas about Covid and vaccines. They've not been brainwashed or forcefed misinformation but instead have actively sought out these notions.



A lack of basic understanding about health and medicine is widespread among the population. On the bed of that it's much easier for nonsense to take hold.


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Sorry, can't find them easily but interested to know, what are the theories being targeted at BAME communities - that they're being given placebos? Having an experimental, dangerous vaccine tried out on them? That vaccines are dangerous to certain communities but no one checked? All of the above?



It's such a mix of things, and some people hold different and sometimes contradictory positions about it. I've not come across people with ideas that BAME people are being targeted for fake vaccines/vaccines _of_ covid/they're being experimented on/etc.

IME it's all been a mix of natural medicine is best so vaccines are not needed, some misconception about the ingredients making it unsafe or not suitable for them (religious or ethical reasons), covid is a fake, some vague generalized fear and lack of understanding about it, or something specific like how they'll change your DNA. And people flip between them sometimes, or have bits of all of them in their heads.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A lack of basic understanding about health and medicine is widespread among the population. On the bed of that it's much easier for nonsense to take hold.



That makes sense. One thing I am not sure about was the workplace discussion view that people now left school knowing less about vaccines/medicine than when we left school decades ago. There is an obvious golden age/kids today angle which ought to be checked against.


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2021)

There's also very large difference in cultural understandings and expectations of medicine. Having worked abroad and in the UK in medicine, sometimes people's understandings, expectations, and reactions can be really shocking.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2021)

This tweet seems a bid odd.
How can Covid infected men's sperm count drop by 516%?
Are the Telegraph promoting the New Maths here?


----------



## prunus (Feb 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This tweet seems a bid odd.
> How can Covid infected men's sperm count drop by 516%?
> Are the Telegraph promoting the New Maths here?




Maybe some that were already released swim back in?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2021)

Deleted foolishness.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2021)

.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This tweet seems a bid odd.
> How can Covid infected men's sperm count drop by 516%?
> Are the Telegraph promoting the New Maths here?


If you investigate the relevant preprint (DOI: 10.1530/REP-20-0382) then you will see that it's an ambiguous way of saying that sperm concentration was typically reduced by a factor of (just over) 5. Also, if you read the preprint, it is clear that the Torygraph was just rehashing a press release.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> ah yeah, does he have form? I'm not totally sure he's a full on denier tbh, he's never totally explicit what his position is - just shares conspiracy theories and _asks questions _from time to time.


the "asking of questions" is a classic tactic in the conspiratorial world. Hey, it's nothing to do with me, I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just take a look at this [utter batshit/far right/end times] view point.

If you don't want anything to do with it, why the fuck ask it in the first place? If it holds no value to _you, _then why the fuck am I reading it on your twitter page?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

"i'm not saying it's true, *but*.."


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> "i'm not saying it's true, *but*.."


"I'm just asking questions"...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 17, 2021)

"Just doing the research .... you should, too"


----------



## NoXion (Feb 18, 2021)

JAQing off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2021)

Other Half saw this on Twitter. Anyone know what the truth is here about syringes? Tagging some nurses who might know.... Edie  Rebelda kalidarkone


----------



## IC3D (Feb 22, 2021)

Lol that does look a lot like a sub cut insulin needle. Diabetes is a killer though.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 22, 2021)

Nah we use 1ml syringes for IM injections all the time. Never been told otherwise. You would usually use a blue needle but as I can't see the actual sharp I'm not going to jump to conclusions. Needles have been made longer as people have got bigger. I wouldn't use a blue on a little old lady for IM, I'd hit bone. Plus vaccines can be given SC if a person has a bleeding disorder or is taking warfarin, although the HCP's technique there is for an IM injection 🤷‍♀️ Now he's not a sparrow of a man but ultimately I can't see the needle and I don't know his medical history or the clinical reasoning being used. Anyone in my profession putting that^ on the internet without reflection deserves a slap from their governing body.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2021)

Rebelda said:


> Nah we use 1ml syringes for IM injections all the time. Never been told otherwise. You would usually use a blue needle but as I can't see the actual sharp I'm not going to jump to conclusions. Needles have been made longer as people have got bigger. I wouldn't use a blue on a little old lady for IM, I'd hit bone. Plus vaccines can be given SC if a person has a bleeding disorder or is taking warfarin, although the HCP's technique there is for an IM injection 🤷‍♀️ Now he's not a sparrow of a man but ultimately I can't see the needle and I don't know his medical history or the clinical reasoning being used. Anyone in my profession putting that^ on the internet without reflection deserves a slap from their governing body.


Thanks Rebelda .


----------



## LDC (Feb 22, 2021)

They can't even make their minds up. Which is it; the vaccine is dangerous, not needed, a 5G tracking chip, or now doesn't exist?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They can't even make their minds up. Which is it; the vaccine is dangerous, not needed, a 5G tracking chip, or now doesn't exist?


It’s almost as if they’re a) thick, b) lying, or c) thick and lying


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2021)

Schroedinger's vaccine - all at once until it's injected


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2021)

Also:
they pose for the press pictures as taking one from the actual injection might not get a good shot, but I guess that's a photographer knowledge rather than a nurse one.
e2a: it also explains why the cap is still on the syringe in the shot.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Also:
> they pose for the press pictures as taking one from the actual injection might not get a good shot, but I guess that's a photographer knowledge rather than a nurse one.
> e2a: it also explains why the cap is still on the syringe in the shot.


Good point!


----------



## LDC (Feb 22, 2021)

The cap is not on, that's likely just the coloured base of the needle. Although logic and facts aren't going to sway anyone posting that, or anyone giving it any credence. I'm starting to think just agreeing with them and then adding to their paranoia with ever more bonkers stories might be the way to go.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 254726


Must admit, though it's disappointing, I'm more surprised he's on social media (since 2013 apparently). Last time I had any contact with him, admittedly about 13/14 years ago, he didn't even have email.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2021)

It was an orange one I had on Saturday.  Needle looked long (good bit longer than the flu vaccine ones - I'd guess an inch).  She didn't stick it all the way in (meant to turn properly away but I have this thing where I need to see the needle go in or I get a bit freaked).


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Other Half saw this on Twitter. Anyone know what the truth is here about syringes? Tagging some nurses who might know.... Edie  Rebelda kalidarkone
> View attachment 255555


A person of that name (ie Sasime van Alphabet) posts as Sashimev on Pinterest.
Has Scott Morrison upset Russia?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They can't even make their minds up. Which is it; the vaccine is dangerous, not needed, a 5G tracking chip, or now doesn't exist?


This is the whole laughable paradigm these people are circulating in and the lack of self awareness is so pronounced that the are totally unaware that even their bonkers conspiracy theory is often multiple times self-contradictory. I have noticed that as time has drawn on a lot will not even have definite conclusions any more (no surprise because they have no evidence to form any sort of premises) so they just swim around in a sort of strange "multipe outcome" conspiracy world - so they scream over and over on facebook that the vaccine will kill you, or control you, or Jews, or Communists, or 5G, or something. Or some such shit.

Always having liked to familiarize myself with arguments counter to my own outlooks, never, *ever *have I come across such *mass *bat shit lunacy as I have in the covid denial world (I'm sure that
some will say most politics is like this - that we are all deranged, but there's something different going on here - in affect, the most stark different from the usual political stuff is this is built on conspiratorial, paranoid, almost deranged thinking - over and over again, it's 4+6 =79). Combined with a nice big fat dose of a blood thirsty sneer at us sheeple, it's really quite a site to behold.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This tweet seems a bid odd.
> How can Covid infected men's sperm count drop by 516%?
> Are the Telegraph promoting the New Maths here?




Tsk. 'Everybody' knows that one of the signs of covid is your left ball dropping off.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2021)

Rebelda said:


> Nah we use 1ml syringes for IM injections all the time. Never been told otherwise. You would usually use a blue needle but as I can't see the actual sharp I'm not going to jump to conclusions. Needles have been made longer as people have got bigger. I wouldn't use a blue on a little old lady for IM, I'd hit bone. Plus vaccines can be given SC if a person has a bleeding disorder or is taking warfarin, although the HCP's technique there is for an IM injection 🤷‍♀️ Now he's not a sparrow of a man but ultimately I can't see the needle and I don't know his medical history or the clinical reasoning being used. Anyone in my profession putting that^ on the internet without reflection deserves a slap from their governing body.



It was a 1ml syringe that I was vaccinated with, with a blue (23 gauge) needle.

We always used a green for IM, or blue if they were thin, into the upper outer quadrant of the buttock.  

Do you automatically 'quarter' the buttock before stabbing them?  Avoidance of the sciatic nerve was vital.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It was a 1ml syringe that I was vaccinated with, with a blue (23 gauge) needle.
> 
> We always used a green for IM, or blue if they were thin, into the upper outer quadrant of the buttock.
> 
> Do you automatically 'quarter' the buttock before stabbing them?  Avoidance of the sciatic nerve was vital.


I remember buttock jabbing from a bad case of non typical pneumonia aged 11
and the nurse kept saying
"relax now" before jabbing
cue some seriously tense buttocks and pain


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I remember buttock jabbing from a bad case of non typical pneumonia aged 11
> and the nurse kept saying
> "relax now" before jabbing
> cue some seriously tense buttocks and pain



I was in basic training with a lad called Kev Lowe, I went on to nurse training, he went to be a Theatre Tech.

The OTTs spent a month on the wards as part of their training, and Kev landed on the ward I was on.

We had a patient in with syphilis, back then it was a multi day treatment of injected penicillin. He was a cocky bugger.

Kev went to tell him that as it was his last injection, it would be a wee bit bigger. 'No problem' said the lad.

We got a spinal needle, about 3" long, and attached it to a 50ml syringe filled with milk and water.

Got the screens round, Kev had the syringe in a tray, out of sight of the lad.

I held up the syringe and expelled the air, he was out of the bed and into the bogs like Linford Christie, he locked himself in, and took a bit of persuading out.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2021)

Dickhead posters in student area


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Chinese Chilean cherry Covid conspiracy: Covid-19 scare in imported cherries

A bit alarming this, as Lidl have half price cherries as fruit of the week.
Only just picked up on the issue just now, when it was on Al Jazeera news.

The Al Jazeera spin on this is that China, having got bored with buying Chilean Lithium and Cooper mines have turned their hand to agricultural land.
China is a big customer for Chilean cherries - and obviously a social media rumour killing off the demand for cherries at harvest time would make cherry orchards cheap to buy.

So - according to Al Jazeera - this is all about China state farms buying Chilean cherry orchards at a knock down price.

At least I hope it is - I bought a kilo of cherries yesterday.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2021)

*How come "The Sun" is offering a live feed of rather thinly rampaging mobs clashing with the police today


(this is relating to lock-down, not to women's safety by the way)

Maybe Murdoch's Sun is now aligned with Putin's RT - undermine the liberal dictator Boris and replace with a Libertian nerd such as Mogg or Redwood? *


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 20, 2021)

Will catch up with most recent stuff in this thread in a bit .... 

But more generally, conspiraloon-wise  ...

Has the almost-certainly-dodgy Doctor, Dr. Mike Yeadon, been discussed much (or at all) earlier up this thread?? 

I wasn't aware of him at all, but festivaldeb alerted me to his vaccine scepticism -- and he used to work for Pfizer !

Let's just say that Deb's main sources were 'friends on the internet', sending her links about which I know not what!   

*My* main source was the *first/top* result of a Google search by me just now -- a Reuters article that pretty much takes apart Dr. Yeadon's "credibility", IMO 

Call me 'biased' against conspiraloons, *BUT!!!* ... it would be good to read other Urban's take on/awareness of this rogue Dr. ......... does he live in Wakefield-land?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Will catch up with most recent stuff in this thread in a bit ....
> 
> But more generally, conspiraloon-wise  ...
> 
> ...



I've been aware of Yeadon for some time, because of the looney mod on a pirate radio forum constantly quoting him, and I've read some of his bullshit on the 'Lockdown Sceptics' website, the classic being last November when he forecast 'the pandemic is effectively over', when it was clearly taking off again.   

Of course, some of the loons that follow him & quote him actually think he was right on that, because they refuse to believe the official figures on cases & deaths, or that hospitals were becoming overwhelmed - I guess all those patients, doctors & nurses filmed inside hospitals must all just be state actors. 

These two articles, published last Sept. & Nov. are good for a laugh -









						Lies, Damned Lies and Health Statistics – the Deadly Danger of False Positives
					

by Dr Michael Yeadon I never expected to be writing something like this. I am an ordinary person, recently semi-retired




					lockdownsceptics.org
				












						What SAGE Has Got Wrong
					

by Mike Yeadon Chief Medical Officer, Professor Chris Whitty, and Chief Scientific Adviser, Sir Patrick Vallance, give a Coronavirus Data




					lockdownsceptics.org
				




Oh, I've just remembered I bookmarked that link to the 'covidfaq' website you posted some weeks ago, they have a whole section on the loon -



> Michael Yeadon is a former employee of Pfizer, credentialed with a PhD in respiratory pharmacology. Despite his background, he has persistently argued that the pandemic is not as severe as mainstream scientists believe.
> 
> In September 2020, he claimed that around 90% of positive tests since May were false positives, and has described PCR testing as "lethal" because it fuelled fear and restrictions.
> 
> In a blog post dated the 16th of October 2020, he argued that the pandemic was "effectively over" because of his claim that only a minority of the population remained susceptible to infection. Citing a paper by John Ioannidis, he claimed that "a fair estimate of the IFR is 0.2%."








						Michael Yeadon
					

Michael Yeadon is a former employee of Pfizer, credentialed with a PhD in respiratory pharmacology. Despite his background, he has persistently argued that the pandemic is not as severe as mainstream scientists believe.




					www.covidfaq.co


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A clear expert abusing Chris Whitty.





Jesus the guy talking is a proper fuckwit


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Greensill were financing 5g apparently.
The perfect conspriacy - Dave Cameron and the missing trillions:


			https://greensillwebsite.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2019/02/Greensill_5G_final_final.pdf
		






						5G Roll-Out Will Need $2.7 Trillion Investment in Next Two Years, Says Greensill
					

Greensill's research reportedly shows that the implementation of 5G across the global economy will cost as much as $1.7 trillion more by the end of 2020 alone.




					www.iotevolutionworld.com


----------



## yield (May 10, 2021)

“The Mark of the Beast” Georgian Britain’s Anti-Vaxxer Movement
April 28, 2021


> Rowley was a prominent figure in nineteenth-century England’s anti-vaccine movement, the earliest predecessor to today’s anti-vaxxers. Several years before Rowley published his vitriolic pamphlet, Edward Jenner’s discovery of a vaccine against smallpox had caused a public health revolution and birthed the field of immunology as a discipline — but it also came decades before germ theory was known to scientists. As a result, even those who embraced Jenner's vaccine lacked the conceptual framework needed to understand precisely how it worked.





> This gap between evidence and explanation allowed doubts to suppurate and spread as clergy, members of parliament, workers, and even doctors voiced their opposition to the vaccine on religious, ethical, and scientific grounds. Jenner’s supporters saw it as their moral duty to advance the cause of a life-saving technology; their opponents felt an equally strong moral obligation to put a halt to vaccination at all costs. In the decades following Jenner’s discovery, this conflict would play out bitterly in newspapers, in artwork, and even in the streets as both sides battled for the body and soul of Britain.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 10, 2021)

Danny Rampling been fucked off Twitter for sharing anti-vaxx nonsense. He's been a disappointment for years tbf, at least back to 2007 when he was using his club mailing list to promote a pyramid scheme


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2021)

yield said:


> “The Mark of the Beast” Georgian Britain’s Anti-Vaxxer Movement
> April 28, 2021


Did you by any chance listen to "Start the Week" and then use Dr Google?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

Melinda Gates began divorce moves at time Bill’s meetings with Jeffrey Epstein revealed | Bill Gates | The Guardian
					

Wife of world’s fourth-richest man explored options almost two years ago, roughly at time sex criminal Epstein died in jail




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2021)

The Channel Four film tonight seemed well rounded.








						The Anti-Vax Conspiracy
					

Who are the people behind the anti-Covid-vaccine movement? And why are they doing it?



					www.channel4.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mentioned kin the Channel Four documentary above was anti-vax  rapper Remeece.
Is he famous?
I would have thought rapping with Piers Corbyn would be a turn-off to the usual rasp fans?








						Home
					






					www.remeece.com


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 2, 2021)

American preacher Rick Wiles after a March 2020  COVID outbreak in a synagogue: "God is spreading it in your synagogues! You are under judgment because you oppose his son, Jesus Christ. That is why you have a plague in your synagogues.”

Rick Wiles today:


----------



## Sue (Jun 19, 2021)

Bus shelter in Hackney. White Rose FFS.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 20, 2021)

Sue said:


> Bus shelter in Hackney. White Rose FFS.


Have been pulling of a few of those in this here sunny sarf london too


----------



## Sue (Jun 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Have been pulling of a few of those in this here sunny sarf london too


First time I've seen them but then i haven't been at a bus stop for a long while.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Have been pulling of a few of those in this here sunny sarf london too


Yeah, same. Grit bins, lamp posts, zebra crossing control panels (including near schools)...all popular locations for this nonsense round my way   

Must admit, I didn't tear off the most recent one I saw ("Breathing in bacteria keeps me healthy!" ) but wrote FUCK OFF YOU TWATS on it in purple pen instead.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2021)

As recommended on @GBNews 








						Huge study supporting ivermectin as Covid treatment withdrawn over ethical concerns
					

The preprint endorsing ivermectin as a coronavirus therapy has been widely cited, but independent researchers find glaring discrepancies in the data




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Andrew Neil's favourite UKIPer


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> As recommended on @GBNews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ethical concerns is doctor speak for 'We think the lying twats just made it all up'


----------



## dshl (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks like the winter booster will only be MRNA. Haven't seen much fuss about this. The viral vector vaccines for the first time won't be available. Some people were definetely concerned about cutting-edge 'gene therapy' and opted for the vector ones.

I would have expected conspiracies about staging and phasing traditional vaccines out so that everyone has their 'DNA modified'.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Having just had a Moderna booster, I found following the trail on this a bit disconcerting


Apparently Moderna causes heart problems, meanwhile Pfizer is being sued for health incidents which affect women much more so than men








						FDA Produces the First 91+ pages of Documents from Pfizer’s COVID-19 Vaccine File
					

Only 54 years, 11 months to go…




					aaronsiri.substack.com
				




Having survived the rigours of potential blood clots from two AstraZeneca injections, if I survive the Moderna unscathed I think I might become a mad apostle for mass treatment via the water supply.

People used to get upset about fluoride in water. How about lithium? It is apparently extremely soothing for certain South American communities (lithium occurs naturally in Peru and Chile). One wonders whether a healthy dose of lithium in London water might slow down the knife epidemic.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Having just had a Moderna booster, I found following the trail on this a bit disconcerting



Just to note that the author of that (not peer reviewed) is described as a pseudoscientist in his Wikipedia bio.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Just to note that the author of that (not peer reviewed) is described as a pseudoscientist in his Wikipedia bio.


And Zerohedge is apparently a Bulgarian investment spiv who likes to post unsettling stuff similar to RT on Twitter. He is banned on Facebook,


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 23, 2021)

I just found out that not only have they put ebola in The vaccine, but also AIDS and marburg, we are all well and truly fucked.
It's been nice knowing you.
Link to FB video if you fancy it...
From another woo peddlar.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> View attachment 297891
> I just found out that not only have they put ebola in The vaccine, but also AIDS and marburg, we are all well and truly fucked.
> It's been nice knowing you.
> Link to FB video if you fancy it...
> From another woo peddlar.



What a nutter -

She described herself as a 'Goodwill Ambassador' - Dr. Ariyana Love is founder of Meta Nutrients, an international foundation pioneering harmonized medicine. She's a second generation Naturopathic Doctor and a researcher/writer.



> Remember Ariyana Love, the Jew-hater who has spread libels against me for years and even tried to get me fired from my job when I worked in hi-tech? *She is many things: vile, antisemite, batsh*t crazy to name a few.* *But one thing she most definitely isn’t is a doctor.* Yet she is now claiming to be one, as she “reinvents” herself as some kind of Covid vaccine expert.
> 
> Interviewed by a conspiracy theorist and anti vaxxer called Stew Peters, “Dr” Love claims that Covid vaccines contain parasites, viruses and hydras, and that human DNA is being ‘rewired’ by ‘electrodes’, creating hybrid creatures that are no longer human. No prizes for guessing who she blames for being behind this evil plot.
> 
> ...





> He cites several examples, such as BDS activist Ariel Gold. She is a member of Code Pink. In a Facebook post, independent journalist, researcher Ariyana Love is complaining about being called an antisemite, “Ariel jumps in to calm her down. “She doesn’t ask what happened or what was said,” notes Collier.
> 
> *Then he demonstrates that Love shares antisemitic content, including from the “Renegade Tribune,” a well-known white separatist, Holocaust denying, historical revisionist, neo-Nazi website established in 2012 by Kyle Hunt. In one post, she said that 6 million Jews dying in the Holocaust was a hoax.*
> 
> ...



A proper charmer.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2021)

grifters gonna grift. i hope covid kills them eventually.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> View attachment 297891
> I just found out that not only have they put ebola in The vaccine, but also AIDS and marburg, we are all well and truly fucked.
> It's been nice knowing you.
> Link to FB video if you fancy it...
> From another woo peddlar.



I snuck it in at the lab lolz.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Apologies if this has been posted before. Well apologies if it hasn't!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

I can’t even.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before. Well apologies if it hasn't!



does loads to dispell the myths of them being loon cakes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before. Well apologies if it hasn't!



These people need to be set on fire.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> These people need to be set on fire.


Ripping off signs that, ya know, might actually have a direct affect on someone’s life. But nah they know best. It’s so ugly.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> These people need to be set on fire.


But this tyrannical governement won't allow it, those bastards impinging on my freedoms


----------



## CH1 (Dec 23, 2021)

*Acre Lane, Brixton, has been revealed as having the highest Covid rate in the UK*
seems a bit of Daily Mail hyperbole to me - as does the bit about this being encouraged by the pastor of the United Pentecostal Chutch opposite Lambeth Town hall.
According to the Daily Mail that church is African/West Indian whereas my observation over the years is that it is more or less 100% Indian.

Anyone been to the United Pentecostal Church Acre Lane to comment on this? In fact this church was the Eight Church of Christ Scientist until the Indians bought it around 1995. I'm sure the Christian Scientists would really have been anti Vaxxers!










						'I don't need the Covid vaccine. God protects me from the virus'
					

Acre Lane, in Brixton, has been revealed as having the highest Covid rate in the UK yet many residents still remain unvaccinated despite government guidance and a local vaccine centre available.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2022)

The sage of Christchurch has spoken - or at least tried to ask a question.
Tory MP called ‘anti-science extremist’ for claiming Covid jabs ‘disaster in making’

It should be noted that the eccentric Sir Christopher has a South London connection - he was leader of Wandsworth Council during the slash-and-burn early Thatcher years - 1979-1983.

More recently he has gained notoriety for talking out the private member's bill on upskirting. The veteran MP also proposed the removal of a compulsory age of retirement for members of the judiciary.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2022)

No evidence for MP’s claims ‘tens of thousands of people’ have ‘suffered severe damage’ from vaccines - Full Fact
					

Conservative MP Sir Christopher Chope made the claim about Covid-19 vaccines during an interview with GB News.




					fullfact.org


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 1, 2022)

'On GB News, Mr Chope also claimed the reports show at least 2,000 people had died shortly after receiving a vaccine, and the data does show that at the time 2,061 deaths had been recorded shortly after vaccination. Recently updated data shows that the figure, as of 16 March, stands at 2,071.'

This is classic deception, isn't it? Real figure amongst false figures cast doubt on vaccine safety.

I've come across a few people who have been very vaccine averse, I always make a point of mentioning that I've had my three, and also because of my background in nursing and pharmacy, that I'm in a position to assess safety. One was subsequently vaccinated, don't know about the others. If I had any doubts re risks/benefits, I wouldn't have been vaccinated.

Nothing stuck into a human being is completely risk free. When doing vaccination parades, we always had adrenaline drawn up and ready in the fridge. That said, I never saw an anaphylactic reaction, and I've given upwards of 1000 vaccinations of various types. I've had an anaphylactic reaction, that was to a peach, and a second that was dampened by cetirizine, that was to an apple. Everything is out to get you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'On GB News, Mr Chope also claimed the reports show at least 2,000 people had died shortly after receiving a vaccine, and the data does show that at the time 2,061 deaths had been recorded shortly after vaccination. Recently updated data shows that the figure, as of 16 March, stands at 2,071.'
> 
> This is classic deception, isn't it? Real figure amongst false figures cast doubt on vaccine safety.



Yes it doesn't really tell you anything. An enormous number of people have been vaccinated, often multiple times, with higher rates the older you get. Sadly in such a big group over a period of over a year you're going to get a fairly large number of deaths and in some cases that might be soon after they've been vaccinated. So x number of people having died soon after the vaccine means what? Nothing on it's own.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'On GB News, Mr Chope also claimed the reports show at least 2,000 people had died shortly after receiving a vaccine, and the data does show that at the time 2,061 deaths had been recorded shortly after vaccination. Recently updated data shows that the figure, as of 16 March, stands at 2,071.'
> 
> This is classic deception, isn't it? Real figure amongst false figures cast doubt on vaccine safety.
> 
> ...


I don't believe this Yellow Card stuff. In 2015 I had shingles after a Yellow Fever injection at my GP surgery.
Apart from the difficulty in getting appropriate treatment for the shingles (thank God for the locum GP who eventually recognised it and sent me to Optometry), my actual GP refused to do a Yellow Card notification on the yellow fever vaccine - "Do it yourself" she said.
I think GPs are defensive at all times - looking ahead to ambulance chasing lawyers.
We have the compensation culture fron the USA and medicine from the USSR if you ask me.,


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I don't believe this Yellow Card stuff. In 2015 I had shingles after a Yellow Fever injection at my GP surgery.
> Apart from the difficulty in getting appropriate treatment for the shingles (thank God for the locum GP who eventually recognised it and sent me to Optometry), my actual GP refused to do a Yellow Card notification on the yellow fever vaccine - "Do it yourself" she said.
> I think GPs are defensive at all times - looking ahead to ambulance chasing lawyers.
> We have the compensation culture fron the USA and medicine from the USSR if you ask me.,



Look up the amount the NHS pays out each year in negligence claims. It will astound you.


The annual cost of harm arising from clinical activity during 2019/20 covered by the Clinical Negligence Scheme for Trusts was £8.3 billion in 2019/20, reducing from £8.8 billion for 2018/19.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Look up the amount the NHS pays out each year in negligence claims. It will astound you.
> 
> 
> The annual cost of harm arising from clinical activity during 2019/20 covered by the Clinical Negligence Scheme for Trusts was £8.3 billion in 2019/20, reducing from £8.8 billion for 2018/19.


I wonder how much is on "No win no fee"?
Possibly cutting off legal aid is partly to blame - in the sense that if you train solicitors and barristers they will seek out the money so to speak.

My GP used to represent the views of the Lambeth Medical Council on the Lambeth CCG (clinical commissioning group). No idea if she still does - the whole system was drastically before Covid.

She was invited to discuss the work of the Lambeth Medical Council  to a meeting of Lambeth PPG (Patient participation group). Top of the bill was negotiating a better arrangement with the government about medical negligence insurance for GPs.

It should be stated here that the Lambeth Medical Council is (or maybe was) what another NHS bureaucrat described as "the Lambeth GPs' trade union" - so she was doing her job it seems. It just sounded a bit off to me as one who is told we are a triage surgery, we don't do appointments etc ec.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I wonder how much is on "No win no fee"?
> Possibly cutting off legal aid is partly to blame - in the sense that if you train solicitors and barristers they will seek out the money so to speak.
> 
> My GP used to represent the views of the Lambeth Medical Council on the Lambeth CCG (clinical commissioning group). No idea if she still does - the whole system was drastically before Covid.
> ...


IIRC doctors in the US pay about 40% of their salaries in malpractice insurance.

I was a hospital pharmacist for years, some of the scripts that I didn't dispense would have made your hair stand on end.

Possibly the most egregious was a script issued by a very junior doctor for prednisolone 120mg twice a day for a month. He was a bit of an arrogant bastard, to begin with. 'How dare you tell me that you won't dispense my prescription'. I told him to come to the pharmacy and countersign my objection, and I would then dispense it. He came strutting in, and slunk out, after thanking me profusely for picking up his lack of a decimal point. 12mg bd was not a problem.   

The families GP, Sammy Patel, used to give me a bottle of Glenfiddich every Christmas, as a thank you for saving his arse throughout the year.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2022)

Speaking of overdoses, this guy got 87 doses of Covid vaccine:









						German man got COVID jab '87 times' – DW – 04/02/2022
					

The man reportedly went to eastern German jab centers and got vaccinated up to three times a day. Authorities believe it was all as part of a scheme to sell vaccination passes to anti-vaxxers.




					www.dw.com
				




Shouldn't he be a walking blood clot by now, according to the idiots?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Speaking of overdoses, this guy got 87 doses of Covid vaccine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King of The Roaming Data


----------



## Raheem (Apr 3, 2022)

If they sent him to Ukraine, everyone else would be safe from all the bullets.


----------



## l'Otters (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

Good stuff just above , but I'd completely forgotten about this particuar thread!! 

In the Corona forum, it's *all *been about the conspiraloons version, for me!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Speaking of overdoses, this guy got 87 doses of Covid vaccine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The man reportedly went to eastern German jab centers and got vaccinated up to three times a day. Authorities believe it was all as part of a scheme to sell vaccination passes to anti-vaxxers.



What a cunt.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> View attachment 317006


This reminds me of a very popular treatment for sinus headaches. On visiting an NHS ENT department in the 1970s you would have encountered large queues of patients waiting for local anaesthetic to work on their nasal regions so a device could be applied to picture the sinuses - after which a hose was applied and mucus flushed out of the sinuses.

This is the only procedure really which could be said to surpass dentistry in terms of sado-masochism. This video gives an indication of the procedure, but it's not what I would call the hard-core sinus washout as practiced in the NHS. For that you need a pump for the warm water (similar to what the barbers used to spray your hair before cutting) and to make the patient sit up and concentrate you got them to sit up and hold a steel bowl under their chin to catch the water and puss)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2022)

This is a new one, it's all been a plot by the Catholic Church. 





> For weeks, extremist right-wing broadcaster and radical COVID-19 conspiracy theorist Stew Peters has been hyping the release of an “explosive” documentary that he claimed would finally reveal the “truth” behind the COVID-19 pandemic. After some delays, that documentary, called “Watch The Water,” was finally released Monday night.
> 
> Peters, who regularly hosts far-right activists, white nationalists, conspiracy theorists, GOP congressional candidates, elected officials, and members of Congress on his eponymous show, has an audience primed to believe such radical theories. As of writing, his “Watch The Water” documentary has already garnered more than 640,000 views and has even been trending on Twitter.
> 
> Featuring nothing more than unsubstantiated assertions put forth by fellow COVID-19 conspiracy theorist and “chiropractor, acupuncturist, and medical researcher” Bryan Ardis, Peters’ documentary alleged that COVID-19 is not a virus at all but rather a synthesized form of snake venom that is intentionally being spread via drinking water, COVID-19 treatments, and vaccines, possibly as part of a plot by the Catholic Church to turn everyone into “a hybrid of Satan.”











						The King Cobra Venom Pandemic: Stew Peters Unveils a New COVID-19 Conspiracy Theory | Right Wing Watch
					

For weeks, extremist right-wing broadcaster and radical COVID-19 conspiracy theorist Stew Peters has been hyping the release of an "explosive" documentary




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Where's the facepalm smilie when you need it most?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 13, 2022)

That's absolutely insane.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Wonderful step by step example of how to go down a rabbit hole.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 13, 2022)

They’re just grifters aren’t they?  They just make stuff up to make money.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2022)

All those replies are spot on!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

He might have a point though, he's just not followed it through. 

Another word for miter (the pre-woke spelling of course being mitre) is _joint_. To prevent the evil effects of the vaccine we just need to _smoke more joints_.


----------



## Anju (Apr 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a new one, it's all been a plot by the Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so this is the video. The guy I was working with today told me he'd been sent a video about covid being derived from snake venom. He was leaning towards believing it could be true because the link sent to him was for Rumble and when he searched for it on YouTube he found it but then it disappeared. Tried explaining that it would have been taken down because it was bollocks but he seemed to believe that it being removed was an indicator that it was possibly true. 

I asked me him what field the person claiming this worked in and he confidently told me he was a geneticist. 

Sending him the article you posted now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a new one, it's all been a plot by the Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pay off is that they are creating their own inner worlds of misery and terror.


----------



## danski (Apr 13, 2022)

^Agreed, rather than liked.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Anju said:


> Tried explaining that it would have been taken down because it was bollocks


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2022)

It must be pretty horrendous to carry that shit around. Life is hard enough


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 22, 2022)

I wondered why "died suddenly" was trending on Twitter so I checked:

"Why do we never believe them? For centuries, the global elite have broadcast their intentions to depopulate the world - even to the point of carving them into stone. And yet… we never seem to believe them. The Stew Peters Network is proud to present DIED SUDDENLY, from the award winning filmmakers, Matthew Skow and Nicholas Stumphauzer.
They are the minds behind WATCH THE WATER and THESE LITTLE ONES, and now have a damning presentation on the truth about the greatest ongoing mass genocide in human history."

okaaay


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I wondered why "died suddenly" was trending on Twitter so I checked:
> 
> "Why do we never believe them? For centuries, the global elite have broadcast their intentions to depopulate the world - even to the point of carving them into stone. And yet… we never seem to believe them. The Stew Peters Network is proud to present DIED SUDDENLY, from the award winning filmmakers, Matthew Skow and Nicholas Stumphauzer.
> They are the minds behind WATCH THE WATER and THESE LITTLE ONES, and now have a damning presentation on the truth about the greatest ongoing mass genocide in human history."
> ...


It’s shit like that that makes me think our best course of action is to delete the entire internet and just start again


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s shit like that that makes me think our best course of action is to delete the entire internet and just start again


The concept of people "dying suddenly" post vaccination has been aired on GB News for some time I believe.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 22, 2022)

This is a good review of so called 'documentary'. 



> Note the word “suggesting” rather than “showing” or “proving.” While the film shows headlines and stories of people dying suddenly, it never really provides much concrete scientific evidence linking Covid-19 vaccines to all these sudden deaths. It essentially just says oh look at all these sudden deaths over the past couple years and, oh. people, in general, have been getting Covid-19 vaccines. Never mind the fact that people have been dying suddenly ever since, oh, the beginning of human existence. Never mind the fact that over a million people in the U.S. and over 6.6 million around the world have died from, you know, Covid-19, since early 2020. Never mind the fact that people have dying suddenly since Rep. Marjorie Taylor-Greene (R-Georgia) was elected to Congress.





> The film presents a clot of innuendo as well. It shows pictures of what looks like blood clots yet never really confirms the true origins of them. To suggest that these were caused by Covid-19 vaccines as the film did would be kind of like showing pictures of mullets and then claiming that vaccines caused such hairstyles. In the film, a person blurred out did say in a distorted voice, “as a Canadian embalmer, I have found that everyone who I have embalmed for over a year had fibrous mass clots.” However, you can’t really tell who this person really is, because saying Canadian embalmer isn’t quite the same as saying billionaire who bought Twitter. It doesn’t really pinpoint who the person is. In fact, you can’t really tell the identities of many of the people featured in the film since there is very little use of captions.











						New ‘Died Suddenly’ Film Pushes Unfounded Depopulation Claims About Covid-19 Vaccine
					

The film, which premiered on Twitter Monday, spends much of its hour and eight minute run time suggesting that many people have been dying suddenly after getting Covid-19 vaccines.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes, one of my old friend facebook timeline is 98% sudden death news items for the past few month.
SHe actually attended some London "medical conference" roganised by some of the deniers.


Spoiler: typo



I decided I liked it


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2022)

Christ I just searched for that on Facebook.
On the positive side it's a useful filter for choosing friends or employees or just people to entrust with pointy scissors.
I live in quite an enlightened area, but when this shit is in the air, I am wont to look at other humans strangely.


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2022)

Meanwhile there appears to be a very real 'sudden death' problem caused by the virus, very much including peoples whose symptoms were considered mild when they first caught covid. Its sort of being acknowledged more online and in sections of the press these days, and over time more proper studies are adding detail to the picture of the risks.

I dont know quite how I would characterise the following articles in terms of getting the balance right, and some may consider them to be excessive. But since I've struggled to get much of a conversation going on others threads here about these things, and am lacking in time to fish out more detailed studies, these will have to do for now:









						Strokes, heart attacks, sudden deaths: Does America understand the long-term risks of catching COVID?
					

There are early signs that COVID infections and reinfections are leading to a rise in life-threatening conditions, says physician and author Carolyn Barber.




					fortune.com
				












						Rise in sudden deaths among young people with “mild” COVID-19 points to urgent need to end the pandemic
					

There has been an increase in sudden deaths from heart attacks and strokes among young people infected with what the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention refers to as “mild” cases of COVID-19.



					www.wsws.org
				




As sometimes pointed out in articles like these, people with an interest in this side of the picture, ie the virus not the vaccine, are compiling sudden death lists on twitter etc too. Its not a trivial task to unpick this picture and correctly identify which of these deaths were the result of the virus. The picture will remain a bit murky in that respect a lot of the time, but proper studies that quantify the risks will continue to emerge too. And I fear many of us will end up noticing this stuff via people we know and lose, even if we are left with just a suspicion of what lurks behind this picture rather than actual certainty in every case.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2022)

BBC fact check took a look at the Sudden Death film and related social media shit:









						They died suddenly - then the anti-vax trolling started
					

A new "documentary" falsely blames Covid vaccines for deaths of young people.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




They didnt dwell on the covid-related sudden death stuff that I mentioned, but I wouldnt really expect them to, not at this stage. Especially since they've found plenty of examples that dont fit into that category either, people named in the shit film who clearly died of other causes or didnt even die at all!

When I mention the covid sudden deaths I find it hard to do so while giving an appropriate sense of scale and proportion. Its important for people to be aware of it, but I dont yet have a full sense of its scale or the most appropriate ways to illustrate the scale that manages not to downplay or overplay it. And Im aware that anything I say about it is likely to sound a bit dramatic given that I think it deserves more attention and much of the mainstream barely acknowledges it at all, there is a risk of me overcompensating for that.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

elbows said:


> BBC fact check took a look at the Sudden Death film and related social media shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Musk:



> What's new this time is the main account spreading the film on Twitter has bought verification - the blue tick which is supposed to be a mark of credibility, something experts have warned could help misinformation spread.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2022)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile there appears to be a very real 'sudden death' problem caused by the virus, very much including peoples whose symptoms were considered mild when they first caught covid. Its sort of being acknowledged more online and in sections of the press these days, and over time more proper studies are adding detail to the picture of the risks.
> 
> I dont know quite how I would characterise the following articles in terms of getting the balance right, and some may consider them to be excessive. But since I've struggled to get much of a conversation going on others threads here about these things, and am lacking in time to fish out more detailed studies, these will have to do for now:
> 
> ...



Eventualities like this are precisely the reason I've been taking Covid infection seriously since the beginning, even as a (relatively) "young" and "healthy" adult. We've long known that contracting a virus can fuck you up later in life, even if the initial infection was mild. Just look at chickenpox/shingles.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Eventualities like this are precisely the reason I've been taking Covid infection seriously since the beginning, even as a (relatively) "young" and "healthy" adult. We've long known that contracting a virus can fuck you up later in life, even if the initial infection was mild. Just look at chickenpox/shingles.


I mean long Covid was a clue there could be alsorts of sequela to worry about.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 23, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I mean long Covid was a clue there could be alsorts of sequela to worry about.



Long COVID is something the antivaxxers seem determined to blame solely on the vaccine, not the virus - many of them go as far as denying the existence of COVID altogether, so how could it be anything else..!


----------



## NoXion (Dec 2, 2022)

Antivaxer shithead ex-nurse in Germany gets a pathetic probationary sentence for defrauding and assaulting thousands of patients:



			https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/anti-vaxxer-nurse-who-injected-up-to-8-600-patients-with-saline-instead-of-covid-vaccine-walks-free
		


Over 8000 people may have had a vaccination denied to them without their knowledge and consent. That's a large enough number that some of them may have experienced significant illness or even death because of that, especially considering the age of the people who were supposed to be vaccinated. I don't believe for one second that the six doses she got caught not giving were the only ones.


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Eventualities like this are precisely the reason I've been taking Covid infection seriously since the beginning, even as a (relatively) "young" and "healthy" adult. We've long known that contracting a virus can fuck you up later in life, even if the initial infection was mild. Just look at chickenpox/shingles.


Yes. I started with one-sided tinnitus in my late thirties, and eventually lost hearing on that side completely. No explanation ever found despite being shunted around various hearing specialists for quite a few years as my hearing on the right gradually disappeared, but one thing all of them asked me was have I ever had a really bad virus (I had, due to never thinking about infectious environments at all when younger, like most people, so too many to pinpoint the culprit.) Left me with occasional slight, but very noticeable, and in certain situations rather unnerving, balance problems, as well as a lot of general inconvenience. Getting the right side of everybody to be able to hear what's being said makes it like fucking musical chairs whenever I go in a noisy pub in company.


----------

